# Sirduke's new improved Driveler thread.



## Sirduke (Oct 20, 2010)

Old one done got used up !


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 20, 2010)

aight yall.  Be good or be good at it.  I'm headin' home.  Its quittin' time.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 20, 2010)

Aaaahhh, thought I recognized the name..............


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 20, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> aight yall.  Be good or be good at it.  I'm headin' home.  Its quittin' time.



Be safe


----------



## Sirduke (Oct 20, 2010)

Keebs, its been a while since I got to start one, so I jumped on it.

Now where is all my slacker Driveler crew ?

Notice how I posted a pic of my stand and somebody done bashed me quick ? 
I swear it seems like this is getting as bad a Topix.com.


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 20, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> Keebs, its been a while since I got to start one, so I jumped on it.
> 
> Now where is all my slacker Driveler crew ?
> 
> ...



what you talking about?...Who bashing


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2010)

Bout time someone posted a new & improved genu-wine simu-lated drivler thread


----------



## Sirduke (Oct 20, 2010)

I have to retract that, he wasn't bashing, went back and re-read the post, he was poking at me.

Gotta quit watching them wimmen shows, getting too sensitive...!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> aight yall.  Be good or be good at it.  I'm headin' home.  Its quittin' time.



Catch ya later!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 20, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> I have to retract that, he wasn't bashing, went back and re-read the post, he was poking at me.
> 
> Gotta quit watching them wimmen shows, getting too sensitive...!



Got ya....I read the post and was wondering if I was in the right one or not


----------



## Sirduke (Oct 20, 2010)

Gotta show it off a little.

Kinda proud of this one, Mr Duck helped me from start to finish to include standing the monster up.

That boy is coming along great, showed great restraint the other morning when he had two tom turkeys in front of him, didn't even ask if he could shoot them, just watched them.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 20, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> aight yall.  Be good or be good at it.  I'm headin' home.  Its quittin' time.


I ain't far behind ya!!



Sirduke said:


> Keebs, its been a while since I got to start one, so I jumped on it.
> 
> Now where is all my slacker Driveler crew ?


They'll get here, give'em time! 



Sirduke said:


> I have to retract that, he wasn't bashing, went back and re-read the post, he was poking at me.
> 
> Gotta quit watching them wimmen shows, getting too sensitive...!


Yeah, I read that, he was poking, not bashin' ya............... YOU watch OPRAH?!?!?!?


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 20, 2010)

There are going to be scary clowns hiding under my bed tonight!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 20, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> There are going to be scary clowns hiding under my bed tonight!



 Not to mention scary music!!!! 
Heeeyyyyy Sista!


----------



## Sirduke (Oct 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Yeah, I read that, he was poking, not bashin' ya............... YOU watch OPRAH?!?!?!?



Keebs, I said Sensitive, not Gay !!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Not to mention scary music!!!!
> Heeeyyyyy Sista!



You know how I feel about that movie......  The music scares me too.....






Hey sista!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2010)

Just heard a single gun shot from neighbor's property across the road. Hope he didn't get that 'BIG BUCK' I've been watching.....Bow-only County!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 20, 2010)

It doesn't smell new and improved in here?? It smells more like,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,nail polish..


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 20, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Just heard a single gun shot from neighbor's property across the road. Hope he didn't get that 'BIG BUCK' I've been watching.....Bow-only County!!!



Uh-oh!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> It doesn't smell new and improved in here?? It smells more like,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,nail polish..



That'd be me.....and it's acrylic.


----------



## slip (Oct 20, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> Keebs, I said Sensitive, not Gay !!!





Jeff C. said:


> Just heard a single gun shot from neighbor's property across the road. Hope he didn't get that 'BIG BUCK' I've been watching.....Bow-only County!!!



rut roh.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 20, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It doesn't smell new and improved in here?? It smells more like,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,nail polish..



Yep. We've been here before. SD  put up new wallpaper but that big stain on the carpet was a dead giveaway.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 20, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Just heard a single gun shot from neighbor's property across the road. Hope he didn't get that 'BIG BUCK' I've been watching.....Bow-only County!!!



sure it wasn't an x-bow?  Them things are loud.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 20, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> That'd be me.....and it's acrylic.


 
Why you whippin me? Have I ever complained about any of your smells? 



rhbama3 said:


> Yep. We've been here before. SD put up new wallpaper but that big stain on the carpet was a dead giveaway.


 
But what exactly that stain is will be a mystery that we may not want the answer to..


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Yep. We've been here before. SD  put up new wallpaper but that big stain on the carpet was a dead giveaway.



Genu-wine simu-lated!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> sure it wasn't an x-bow?  Them things are loud.



Never heard one...do they sound like a high-powered rifle


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 20, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Never heard one...do they sound like a high-powered rifle




Don't know as I haven't ever fired one, but I read it on the interwebnetthingy so it must be true.


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 20, 2010)

Glad y'all showed some restraint in my absense.     Now carry on!


----------



## slip (Oct 20, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Never heard one...do they sound like a high-powered rifle



nope, but if the shooter isnt careful where he puts his thumb when he shoots, he'll scream as loud as a high powered rifle.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 20, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Glad y'all showed some restraint in my absense.     Now carry on!



woohoo!!!
He didn't see anything!
We got away with it!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 20, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> woohoo!!!
> He didn't see anything!
> We got away with it!


 Thank God for that new member encoding software we are using that masks the posts so the Mods and Admins see them as normal text..


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Oct 20, 2010)

Evening Folks,

 Again from the idiot driveler that stops by saying the howdy's and Good mornings that get ignored and by-passed like road kill 3 days old but still drops by in here to see what you folks are up to today tommorrow and yesterday all combined in a 100 or so posts in a driveler thread that changes names more than cousins nephews younger brother needs his diaper changedbut yet still keeps on a going longer than the Energizer bunny


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 20, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Evening Folks,
> 
> Again from the idiot driveler that stops by saying the howdy's and Good mornings that get ignored and by-passed like road kill 3 days old but still drops by in here to see what you folks are up to today tommorrow and yesterday all combined in a 100 or so posts in a driveler thread that changes names more than cousins nephews younger brother needs his diaper changedbut yet still keeps on a going longer than the Energizer bunny



HIIIIIIII KIMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!  

Geez, the drivel is slackin


----------



## Hankus (Oct 20, 2010)

Why do I have a test tomorow 

I could be PUI


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 20, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Evening Folks,
> 
> Again from the idiot driveler that stops by saying the howdy's and Good mornings that get ignored and by-passed like road kill 3 days old but still drops by in here to see what you folks are up to today tommorrow and yesterday all combined in a 100 or so posts in a driveler thread that changes names more than cousins nephews younger brother needs his diaper changedbut yet still keeps on a going longer than the Energizer bunny


Evening Kim!!........Three hours later!!



SnowHunter said:


> Geez, the drivel is slackin


Yes it is!!..........Hey Snowy!!

Just getting set down for the evening........Hope everyone is well this evening!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 20, 2010)

Evenin RUTT and the rest of y'all


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 20, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Evenin RUTT and the rest of y'all


Evening Hankus!!..........Been busy at work??


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Evening Folks,
> 
> Again from the idiot driveler that stops by saying the howdy's and Good mornings that get ignored and by-passed like road kill 3 days old but still drops by in here to see what you folks are up to today tommorrow and yesterday all combined in a 100 or so posts in a driveler thread that changes names more than cousins nephews younger brother needs his diaper changedbut yet still keeps on a going longer than the Energizer bunny



Who us??? 

You might want to take that up with SD, he said this was the NEW IMPROVED Driveler 



SnowHunter said:


> HIIIIIIII KIMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!
> 
> Geez, the drivel is slackin



I ain't seen a MMQ outta you in a long time



Hankus said:


> Why do I have a test tomorow
> 
> I could be PUI



You spos to say Hello to Redneck Maguiver



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Evening Kim!!........Three hours later!!
> 
> Yes it is!!..........Hey Snowy!!
> 
> Just getting set down for the evening........Hope everyone is well this evening!!



Y'all better tighten-up then


Evenin' Folks !!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 20, 2010)

late driveby!
Sorry, been spending most of my free time in the Sports forum.


----------



## Otis (Oct 20, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> late driveby!
> Sorry, been spending most of my free time in the Sports forum.


 

are dem ten-a-se-ars making escuses already?


----------



## Hankus (Oct 20, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Evening Hankus!!..........Been busy at work??



Was today and will be tomorow. Ain't sure if that's good or bad for me



Jeff C. said:


> Who us???
> 
> You might want to take that up with SD, he said this was the NEW IMPROVED Driveler
> 
> ...



Evenin JeffC, and Kim don't respond much to late hellos from me. Rekon I ain't pretty enuff for a look back MQ  



rhbama3 said:


> late driveby!
> Sorry, been spending most of my free time in the Sports forum.



Evenin bamer


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 20, 2010)

Self! said:


> are dem ten-a-se-ars making escuses already?



Nope. In fact, other than a few hit and runs in some of the Dawg threads, they've been hiding.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Was today and will be tomorow. Ain't sure if that's good or bad for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Never thought of it like that!!! 

What you been werkin' on lately that's got you so NPUI


----------



## Hankus (Oct 20, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Never thought of it like that!!!
> 
> What you been werkin' on lately that's got you so NPUI



Got a test tomrow and its gonna be hard enuff without a handicap. But don't you worry I be back at it hard tomorow after I hang a few stands


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Got a test tomrow and its gonna be hard enuff without a handicap. But don't you worry I be back at it hard tomorow after I hang a few stands



Good luck to ya Hankus....well not luck, but....overcomin' yer Handicap!!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 20, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Good luck to ya Hankus....well not luck, but....overcomin' yer Handicap!!!



Thanks man


----------



## Hankus (Oct 20, 2010)

Y'all taker easy I'm callin off the dogs and callin it a nite


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Y'all taker easy I'm callin off the dogs and callin it a nite



Same here...Nite Hankus


----------



## Sirduke (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm back for a minute, done run a call, then backed up the other truck on a cardiac arrest.

Got busy in a hurry.

Did get back in time to finish stitching up the sling I'm making for my son's rifle I'm giving him for Christmas.  I'll post photos later in the week.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 20, 2010)

Hey Jeff, Hey SD. I like the new thread.


----------



## Sirduke (Oct 20, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Jeff, Hey SD. I like the new thread.



Yea, it still has that New Thread smell, won't last long though, soon as this crowd gets to drinking and eating in here, start spilling stuff on the seats.

Can't have nothing for youngins and drivelers...


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 20, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> Yea, it still has that New Thread smell, won't last long though, soon as this crowd gets to drinking and eating in here, start spilling stuff on the seats.
> 
> Can't have nothing for youngins and drivelers...


Yep, that the truth. Cept i done had my get home from work snack, and ize carefull not to spill anything on my keyboard.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 21, 2010)

Hey Trapdaddy that was a fine pig ya had in the pichers 

Howdy SD


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 21, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Hey Trapdaddy that was a fine pig ya had in the pichers
> 
> Howdy SD


Thanks bud. It's a start for hopefully more to come this year. My daughter is anxious to bust her one too. That was her friend Colt holdin the fan to keep the yeller jackets off while we worked.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 21, 2010)

Auhite y'all I'm out again assumin I don't get no more texts or calls


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 21, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Jeff, Hey SD. I like the new thread.




Howdy Craig!!........Shannon looks like a natural with that skinnin knife!!





Sirduke said:


> Yea, it still has that New Thread smell, won't last long though, soon as this crowd gets to drinking and eating in here, start spilling stuff on the seats.
> 
> Can't have nothing for youngins and drivelers...


Drivel....Drivel........Sorry about that Duke!!

Alright folks time to hit the yak sack!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 21, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Thanks bud. It's a start for hopefully more to come this year. My daughter is anxious to bust her one too. That was her friend Colt holdin the fan to keep the yeller jackets off while we worked.



It were kinda neat lookin at how ya skint thatun I always hung em. Sometimes I keep a gambrel and a pulley in the truck for just such an occasion.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 21, 2010)

Nite RUTT I'm fixin to try it again myself


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 21, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Howdy Craig!!........Shannon looks like a natural with that skinnin knife!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah that was her Smith&Wesson skinner. She has others, but she likes that one seems best.



Hankus said:


> It were kinda neat lookin at how ya skint thatun I always hung em. Sometimes I keep a gambrel and a pulley in the truck for just such an occasion.


Yeah i got a skinnin set up in da yard But the dadgum cable got swedged in the pulleys an ize in a hurry to get that meat in a ice cooler.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 21, 2010)

Well been a long day. That piller iza calling me to yak sack. Ya'll be good. Nite all.


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 21, 2010)

time to get up!!!!!! Coffee is ready.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 21, 2010)

Moanin. Scratch, stretch, yawn, belch . . . Off to work.


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 21, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Moanin. Scratch, stretch, yawn, belch . . . Off to work.



Morning...about time someone got up


----------



## F14Gunner (Oct 21, 2010)

Morning all


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 21, 2010)

F14Gunner said:


> Morning all



Morning sleepy


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 21, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Evening Folks,
> 
> Again from the idiot driveler that stops by saying the howdy's and Good mornings that get ignored and by-passed like road kill 3 days old but still drops by in here to see what you folks are up to today tommorrow and yesterday all combined in a 100 or so posts in a driveler thread that changes names more than cousins nephews younger brother needs his diaper changedbut yet still keeps on a going longer than the Energizer bunny



Evenin Redneck!


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 21, 2010)

morning all...my one day a month when I absolutely positively have to be up early!   YUK.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 21, 2010)

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lRcQZ2tnWeg?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lRcQZ2tnWeg?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Hankus (Oct 21, 2010)

Mornen Quack, Tiny, F14, BOSS, boneboy, MC  and to the rest of yall


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 21, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Mornen Quack, Tiny, F14, BOSS, boneboy, MC  and to the rest of yall


Mornin Hagrid,,,,,,,,,, how's the beer fridge lookin?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Oct 21, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Mornen Quack, Tiny, F14, BOSS, boneboy, MC  and to the rest of yall



Yeah...what Hankus said.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 21, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mornin Hagrid,,,,,,,,,, how's the beer fridge lookin?



Rite now its half stocked by dark it will be nearing empty and payday is tomorow 



Sterlo58 said:


> Yeah...what Hankus said.



Howdy Sterlo


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 21, 2010)

Good morning!

It is cold this morning.  Thermostat says 61!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Oct 21, 2010)

Good Morning Crew.   Thursday morning and by redneck standards all is well or at least til the bossman shows up with today workorders and expects them to be done by days end when he knows I have more important things to do like try to keep up with all this driveler stuff instead of getting lost in it.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 21, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Good morning!
> 
> It is cold this morning.  Thermostat says 61!



I knew i shouldnt have checked my messages before i went to bed!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 21, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Good Morning Crew.   Thursday morning and by redneck standards all is well or at least til the bossman shows up with today workorders and expects them to be done by days end when he knows I have more important things to do like try to keep up with all this driveler stuff instead of getting lost in it.



Hey Kim!



BBQBOSS said:


> I knew i shouldnt have checked my messages before i went to bed!!



Bad dreams SweetCheeks?


I had to send it to 5 people.....couldn't risk it!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Oct 21, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hey Kim!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Morning Boss and Heather.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 21, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning Boss and Heather.



Mernin R'Neck!


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 21, 2010)

wakey wakey


----------



## Sterlo58 (Oct 21, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Good morning!
> 
> It is cold this morning.  Thermostat says 61!



Cold in the vamps lair. 

Mornin Lady


----------



## Sirduke (Oct 21, 2010)

Hot Diggity Wall that Holds water Back, we got us a bonafide Pre-Hospital life save last night !!!

He was in full cardiac arrest, and we brought him back, got him to the hospital, and later transferred him out to another hospital.

Yeeeeeeee HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Sterlo58 (Oct 21, 2010)

Good work there duke


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 21, 2010)

Duke,
Good job there my friend.  I have been on the life-saving end of one of those cardiac arrest scenarios and it sure feels good when you can save them (especially when it is your spouse).

Every morning I get up at 5 AM, then do my morning 2 1/2 mile walk, then read the daily newspaper to see if my name is on the obituary page, and if it is not listed, then I continue with checking on the rest of the Woody's "flock" to see what is really going on in this world.

I think I am an addict now.........I just can't get enough of all the serious posts, the Bovine excrement posts, and of course all of those posts that fall in between.  

It sure is fun to be a Woodyite driveler !!!!   

Got to do some work today.  Ya'll have fun now.


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 21, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> Hot Diggity Wall that Holds water Back, we got us a bonafide Pre-Hospital life save last night !!!
> 
> He was in full cardiac arrest, and we brought him back, got him to the hospital, and later transferred him out to another hospital.
> 
> Yeeeeeeee HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA



  outstanding Duke!!!! Proud of yall


----------



## Sterlo58 (Oct 21, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> outstanding Duke!!!! Proud of yall



Mornin chicken raisin, greens growin snowbabe.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 21, 2010)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Duke,
> Good job there my friend.  I have been on the life-saving end of one of those cardiac arrest scenarios and it sure feels good when you can save them (especially when it is your spouse).
> 
> Every morning I get up at 5 AM, then do my morning 2 1/2 mile walk, then read the daily newspaper to see if my name is on the obituary page, and if is not listed, then I continue with checking on the rest of the Woody's "flock" to see what is really going on in this world.
> ...




Have a good one Mike!  I received that package in the mail yesterday.  I appreciate it!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2010)

Good mornin' Folks!!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 21, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin chicken raisin, greens growin snowbabe.



Mornin Neil!!!  

My chickens ate the tops off all my cabbage and brussel sprouts  Wonder if they'll still grow 

MORNIN YALL!!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 21, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mornin Hagrid,,,,,,,,,, how's the beer fridge lookin?





Sterlo58 said:


> Yeah...what Hankus said.





OutFishHim said:


> Good morning!
> 
> It is cold this morning.  Thermostat says 61!





Redneck Maguiver said:


> Good Morning Crew.   Thursday morning and by redneck standards all is well or at least til the bossman shows up with today workorders and expects them to be done by days end when he knows I have more important things to do like try to keep up with all this driveler stuff instead of getting lost in it.





Seth carter said:


> wakey wakey





SnowHunter said:


> outstanding Duke!!!! Proud of yall



Morning all


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Morning all



Dang Boy!!!! You doin' MQ's now

I ain't up to speed yet 

Mornin Mike!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 21, 2010)

Hey OFH-  I need a new hairstyle.. something circa 1990-1991.


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 21, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Hey OFH-  I need a new hairstyle.. something circa 1990-1991.



I don't know dude!  Only if you promise to pull the bang down again!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Oct 21, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I don't know dude!  Only if you promise to pull the bang down again!



That was quite a style statement.


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 21, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> That was quite a style statement.



It was something......


----------



## Sirduke (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks folks, but the real credit goes to my shift, they were all Johnny on the Spot, no fuss, no muss, just quick response, professional care, and no body geeked up.

Hats off to Stephen Payne, aka Payne87bronco on Woodys, James Register and Jimmy Earp, them's my boys !!! 
All scruffy looking, knuckle dragging country boys, until the Sheite Moslems hit the fan, then they turn into professional caregivers.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 21, 2010)

Mornin' Yall! 





Sirduke said:


> Thanks folks, but the real credit goes to my shift, they were all Johnny on the Spot, no fuss, no muss, just quick response, professional care, and no body geeked up.
> 
> Hats off to Stephen Payne, aka Payne87bronco on Woodys, James Register and Jimmy Earp, them's my boys !!!
> All scruffy looking, knuckle dragging country boys, until the Sheite Moslems hit the fan, then they turn into professional caregivers.


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 21, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang Boy!!!! You doin' MQ's now
> 
> I ain't up to speed yet
> 
> Mornin Mike!!



Morning...If I can do it you can do it


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 21, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Mornin' Yall!



Morning Sulli


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 21, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> Thanks folks, but the real credit goes to my shift, they were all Johnny on the Spot, no fuss, no muss, just quick response, professional care, and no body geeked up.
> 
> Hats off to Stephen Payne, aka Payne87bronco on Woodys, James Register and Jimmy Earp, them's my boys !!!
> All scruffy looking, knuckle dragging country boys, until the Sheite Moslems hit the fan, then they turn into professional caregivers.


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 21, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> Thanks folks, but the real credit goes to my shift, they were all Johnny on the Spot, no fuss, no muss, just quick response, professional care, and no body geeked up.
> 
> Hats off to Stephen Payne, aka Payne87bronco on Woodys, James Register and Jimmy Earp, them's my boys !!!
> All scruffy looking, knuckle dragging country boys, until the Sheite Moslems hit the fan, then they turn into professional caregivers.


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 21, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Neil!!!
> 
> My chickens ate the tops off all my cabbage and brussel sprouts  Wonder if they'll still grow
> 
> MORNIN YALL!!!!



The chickens?   Heck yeah, they'll still grow!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 21, 2010)




----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



I agree....btw, wonder where the Keebs is?? She hasn't checked in as usual


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 21, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I agree....btw, wonder where the Keebs is?? She hasn't checked in as usual


 
She's huntin down a Guinea killer. Didn't ask her if Nick had been around..


----------



## Keebs (Oct 21, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> She's huntin down a Guinea killer. Didn't ask her if Nick had been around..


Thankfully he doesn't have permission to drive this far yet.............
But when I shot my 410 into the "supposed" den we found, it sure didn't help my headache ONE bit!! Oy!!
Home with a sinus headache ~~better than a migraine~~ but not by much............. I'll chk in wiff ya'll later, just hold it down a bit, K?
Oh, shuggums, thanks!!


----------



## dougefresh (Oct 21, 2010)

Howdy folks

just had the best milkshake ever
Time to get back to work


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 21, 2010)

Dang, and all this time ive been doing it wrong!  No wonder no one likes my bbq.   Im going to cook these 8 butts with pecan this weekend and throw all that hickory I have in the burn pile where it belongs! Trash wood!


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 21, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Dang, and all this time ive been doing it wrong!  No wonder no one likes my bbq.   Im going to cook these 8 butts with pecan this weekend and throw all that hickory I have in the burn pile where it belongs! Trash wood!



How about just dropping it off at my house instead?


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 21, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Dang, and all this time ive been doing it wrong!  No wonder no one likes my bbq.   Im going to cook these 8 butts with pecan this weekend and throw all that hickory I have in the burn pile where it belongs! Trash wood!



Try throwing it out buddy


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 21, 2010)




----------



## Keebs (Oct 21, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


>


Do you have to crunch that poppycorn so loud???  Dang my head stil hurts!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 21, 2010)

Lawd I can hardly wait til beer'o'clock 


Any posts by this username after 6pm are not to be influenced by sobririty, soberity, soberrity ........ lack of alcohol


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 21, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Do you have to crunch that poppycorn so loud???  Dang my head stil hurts!



okay, you got sinus problems, I get that, but what is all this talk about guinea killing and shooting a 410 into a "den"?


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 21, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Lawd I can hardly wait til beer'o'clock
> 
> 
> Any posts by this username after 6pm are not to be influenced by sobririty, soberity, soberrity ........ lack of alcohol


----------



## slip (Oct 21, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> okay, you got sinus problems, I get that, but what is all this talk about guinea killing and shooting a 410 into a "den"?



yeah


----------



## Hankus (Oct 21, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> okay, you got sinus problems, I get that, but what is all this talk about guinea killing and shooting a 410 into a "den"?


----------



## Hankus (Oct 21, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


>



Howdy sulli least somebody feels my pain 

Get one yet


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 21, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Howdy sulli least somebody feels my pain
> 
> Get one yet



Dude.  After this day, I'm drinkin enough that it will be in my best interest to stay away from this place so i don't get infractionated for a PUI!



Nope, not yet.  I saw 10 deer over the course of the weekend.  Got busted drawing on 1 of 6 does by a buck that I didn't see prior on Saturday.  Then Sunday am I got semi busted by a 6 ptr before i could take the shot.  He came in past my stand and before I could get fully drawn he turned and looked up at my stand.  He never knew that I was there, but could sense something wrong and quickly moved on.  Oh well.  He'll be back.


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 21, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Dude.  After this day, I'm drinkin enough that it will be in my best interest to stay away from this place so i don't get infractionated for a PUI!
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, not yet.  I saw 10 deer over the course of the weekend.  Got busted drawing on 1 of 6 does by a buck that I didn't see prior on Saturday.  Then Sunday am I got semi busted by a 6 ptr before i could take the shot.  He came in past my stand and before I could get fully drawn he turned and looked up at my stand.  He never knew that I was there, but could sense something wrong and quickly moved on.  Oh well.  He'll be back.



At least you have gotten to go


----------



## Keebs (Oct 21, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> okay, you got sinus problems, I get that, but what is all this talk about guinea killing and shooting a 410 into a "den"?


Another guinea got "got", found it on the edge of the woods, put Cutter & Doobie on the trail, they found what may be a "den" of some sort, I went out this morning & shot the 410 into the den to see what would run out...............  ;huh; nuttin did..............


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 21, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Another guinea got "got", found it on the edge of the woods, put Cutter & Doobie on the trail, they found what may be a "den" of some sort, I went out this morning & shot the 410 into the den to see what would run out...............  ;huh; nuttin did..............



Get a trail cam setup so you can see what you are having issues with.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Dang, and all this time ive been doing it wrong!  No wonder no one likes my bbq.   Im going to cook these 8 butts with pecan this weekend and throw all that hickory I have in the burn pile where it belongs! Trash wood!



I'll take it


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 21, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Another guinea got "got", found it on the edge of the woods, put Cutter & Doobie on the trail, they found what may be a "den" of some sort, I went out this morning & shot the 410 into the den to see what would run out...............  ;huh; nuttin did..............



Have you put a gps on the guinea hater's vehicle?


----------



## slip (Oct 21, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Another guinea got "got", found it on the edge of the woods, put Cutter & Doobie on the trail, they found what may be a "den" of some sort, I went out this morning & shot the 410 into the den to see what would run out...............  ;huh; nuttin did..............



snares.





you dont know who told you that.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 21, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Have you put a gps on the guinea hater's vehicle?



no need to. I know where he lives and can find him if need be. As tempting as it is to blame the 'hawk slingin' guinea guillotine-er, he usually won't mess with a WOW's pet. Me neither for that matter!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 21, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Dude.  After this day, I'm drinkin enough that it will be in my best interest to stay away from this place so i don't get infractionated for a PUI!
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, not yet.  I saw 10 deer over the course of the weekend.  Got busted drawing on 1 of 6 does by a buck that I didn't see prior on Saturday.  Then Sunday am I got semi busted by a 6 ptr before i could take the shot.  He came in past my stand and before I could get fully drawn he turned and looked up at my stand.  He never knew that I was there, but could sense something wrong and quickly moved on.  Oh well.  He'll be back.



I just seen parts of a doe openin mornin ain't been able to go since that evenin  maybe I get to go tomorow evenin 



And keebs don't just go shoot into random holes. Use gas and a match


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Another guinea got "got", found it on the edge of the woods, put Cutter & Doobie on the trail, they found what may be a "den" of some sort, I went out this morning & shot the 410 into the den to see what would run out...............  ;huh; nuttin did..............



Why didn't you stick your Hand and Arm in their first to see if you even needed the 410 ga.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 21, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Another guinea got "got", found it on the edge of the woods, put Cutter & Doobie on the trail, they found what may be a "den" of some sort, I went out this morning & shot the 410 into the den to see what would run out...............  ;huh; nuttin did..............






Sounds like you have a red fox. Wait another 6 weeks and I`ll tend to it for you.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 21, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Another guinea got "got", found it on the edge of the woods, put Cutter & Doobie on the trail, they found what may be a "den" of some sort, I went out this morning & shot the 410 into the den to see what would run out............... ;huh; nuttin did..............


 
5 gallons of gas, a match,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,FIRE IN THE HOLE!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 21, 2010)

must.....resist....urge......to....... shop for popup campers! whew!
Seriously considering an afternoon trip to Macon tomorrow afternoon just to look at what's available. Between Midstate RV, Campers Inn, and Tall Pauls, i should be able to get a good idea of what to get. Looks like i'll need a generator to run an A/C and lights no matter what i get. I mean look at!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> must.....resist....urge......to....... shop for popup campers! whew!
> Seriously considering an afternoon trip to Macon tomorrow afternoon just to look at what's available. Between Midstate RV, Campers Inn, and Tall Pauls, i should be able to get a good idea of what to get. Looks like i'll need a generator to run an A/C and lights no matter what i get. I mean look at!



Don't go givin' me any ideas....I've got to get the AC in the House repaired first Glad we don't need it right now


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 21, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't go givin' me any ideas....I've got to get the AC in the House repaired first Glad we don't need it right now



Never mind. Didn't take long for the skillets to start flying.
I've been TOLD i'm going to my daughters football game tomorrow night so camper shopping is out.
I really do want to get one if for no other reason than hog hunting in the summer time( and Woodys events). We can just crash there and crank up the generator to run the A/C and cook some lunch.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 21, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> must.....resist....urge......to....... shop for popup campers! whew!
> Seriously considering an afternoon trip to Macon tomorrow afternoon just to look at what's available. Between Midstate RV, Campers Inn, and Tall Pauls, i should be able to get a good idea of what to get. Looks like i'll need a generator to run an A/C and lights no matter what i get. I mean look at!





I know the present owner of "Tall Pauls" , his name is Eddie Freeman, son of Paul Freeman, graduated from HS with Eddie, request him and mention my name, guaranteed good deal!! (No lie)


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 21, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I know the present owner of "Tall Pauls" , his name is Eddie Freeman, son of Paul Freeman, graduated from HS with Eddie, request him and mention my name, guaranteed good deal!! (No lie)



I actually talked with Eddie on the phone last week and he was very helpful. The camper i've almost got my heart set on is there. 
I'm not sure mentioning your name would be a good idea. Liable to add extra charges!


----------



## MoonPie (Oct 21, 2010)

miguel cervantes said:


> 5 gallons of gas, a match,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,fire in the hole!!!!!



overkill


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 21, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> overkill :d



MOONIE!!! 
Where the heck have you been? Surely, you haven't been on THAT many dove shoots?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 21, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> overkill


 
Why waste time with ranging fire when you can fire for effect the very first time...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 21, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I actually talked with Eddie on the phone last week and he was very helpful. The camper i've almost got my heart set on is there.
> I'm not sure mentioning your name would be a good idea. Liable to add extra charges!





Trying to help my "Pookie" out and this is what I get . . .


Eddie and I were tight in HS.


----------



## Bubbette (Oct 21, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Never mind. Didn't take long for the skillets to start flying.
> I've been TOLD i'm going to my daughters football game tomorrow night so camper shopping is out.
> I really do want to get one if for no other reason than hog hunting in the summer time( and Woodys events). We can just crash there and crank up the generator to run the A/C and cook some lunch.



You forgot one - so you can take your beautiful, wonderful wife with you. 



rhbama3 said:


> I actually talked with Eddie on the phone last week and he was very helpful. The camper i've almost got my heart set on is there.
> I'm not sure mentioning your name would be a good idea. Liable to add extra charges!



Uhm, you've already found one? Why am I hearing about it here? 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Trying to help my "Pookie" out and this is what I get . . .
> 
> 
> Eddie and I were tight in HS.



He don't need no help Sugah britches.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 21, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Trying to help my "Pookie" out and this is what I get . . .
> 
> 
> Eddie and I were tight in HS.




I'll be sure to see if he remembers his HS sweetheart!


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 21, 2010)

Evening y'all .... how's y'all doing tonight??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 21, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Trying to help my "Pookie" out and this is what I get . . .
> 
> 
> Eddie and I were tight in HS.


 


Bubbette said:


> You forgot one - so you can take your beautiful, wonderful wife with you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Looks like you just got double snuffed Quack!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 21, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Evening y'all .... how's y'all doing tonight??





Change that avatar, or I`ll change it for you!!!!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 21, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Change that avatar, or I`ll change it for you!!!!!



Scaredy cat


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 21, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Change that avatar, or I`ll change it for you!!!!!



Better!!!!! Chicken!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 21, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Scaredy cat





Thank you!! I didn`t like that walkin` roll of duct tape.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Scaredy cat



Naw, It just needed about SEVEN snakes protrudin' from da head!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 21, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Change that avatar, or I`ll change it for you!!!!!


 

You posted a reward for photo evidence of a cougar!!!

Well????? You gonna pay up?


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 21, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Thank you!! I didn`t like that walkin` roll of duct tape.





Jeff C. said:


> Naw, It just needed about SEVEN *snakes* protrudin' from da head!!!



 Hey no need for foul language ... infraction infraction!!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 21, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You posted a reward for photo evidence of a cougar!!!
> 
> Well????? You gonna pay up?



Meooooooow!!! Y'all gonna share that reward mexican?


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 21, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You posted a reward for photo evidence of a cougar!!!
> 
> Well????? You gonna pay up?





You need to read my challenge real good.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 21, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Hey no need for foul language ... infraction infraction!!!





Thank you again for changin` your avatar. If you had not, you would not have liked my next one very much...


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 21, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Thank you again for changin` your avatar. If you had not, you would not have liked my next one very much...



Nicky poo .... you wouldn't dare!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 21, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> You forgot one - so you can take your beautiful, wonderful wife with you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



because you........nevermind.


----------



## Bubbette (Oct 21, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> because you........nevermind.



Uh huh! I knew it! You didn't tell me about it.


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 21, 2010)

Run Bama RUN for the hills!!!  I hear she has been practicing with a double barrel!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 21, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Uh huh! I knew it! You didn't tell me about it.


 
He thought he did,,,,,,,errr,,,,,,,meant to,,,,,,,ummm,,,,,,,was pretty sure he did. But with being on call and being so tired and all he just couldn't exactly recollect whether he did or not...


----------



## Otis (Oct 21, 2010)

GGGGGrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 21, 2010)

Self! said:


> GGGGGrrrrrrrrr


 
I told you not to put that Cholula sauce on your hamburger..


----------



## Keebs (Oct 21, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Get a trail cam setup so you can see what you are having issues with.....


BTDT, Wobert brought his for me last year, already know it's the fox that got my hen last year or either a bobcat that's been seen or possibly a 'yote, but either of the last two woulda taken it with'em....... 



gobbleinwoods said:


> Have you put a gps on the guinea hater's vehicle?


 grrrrrreat idea! 



slip said:


> snares.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


build them for me??? 



rhbama3 said:


> no need to. I know where he lives and can find him if need be. As tempting as it is to blame the 'hawk slingin' guinea guillotine-er, he usually won't mess with a WOW's pet. Me neither for that matter!


 



Hankus said:


> And keebs don't just go shoot into random holes. Use gas and a match


That's Slips department........... 



Jeff C. said:


> Why didn't you stick your Hand and Arm in their first to see if you even needed the 410 ga.


 



Nicodemus said:


> Sounds like you have a red fox. Wait another 6 weeks and I`ll tend to it for you.


 I'll hold you to that!!! 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> 5 gallons of gas, a match,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,FIRE IN THE HOLE!!!!!


Again, that be Slips department!


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 21, 2010)




----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 21, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He thought he did,,,,,,,errr,,,,,,,meant to,,,,,,,ummm,,,,,,,was pretty sure he did. But with being on call and being so tired and all he just couldn't exactly recollect whether he did or not...




Yeah! See!
What he said!


----------



## Bubbette (Oct 21, 2010)

Keebs said:


> BTDT, Wobert brought his for me last year, already know it's the fox that got my hen last year or either a bobcat that's been seen or possibly a 'yote, but either of the last two woulda taken it with'em.......



If it's a bobcat, point Mini Me and he car in the direction and she'll take it out fer ya!


----------



## Bubbette (Oct 21, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Yeah! See!
> What he said!


 
Uh huh! You didn't tell me and you know it! That's ok. The hardwood floors are being installed tomorrow. Didn't I tell ya?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 21, 2010)

I thought ol Hankus would come a RUMBLIN' thru PUI'n tonight


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 21, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> If it's a bobcat, point Mini Me and he car in the direction and she'll take it out fer ya!


In the long run it might be slightly less expensive to let Robert hunt, and kill said bobcat!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 21, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Again, that be Slips department!


You've never seen me destro,,,,,errr,,,,,,,work. Tanerite shivers in it's boots...


----------



## Keebs (Oct 21, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> If it's a bobcat, point Mini Me and he car in the direction and she'll take it out fer ya!


 ........... nahhhh 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> In the long run it might be slightly less expensive to let Robert hunt, and kill said bobcat!!


 Oh No you di'int!!!


----------



## Bubbette (Oct 21, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> In the long run it might be slightly less expensive to let Robert hunt, and kill said bobcat!!



You've got a point there. Her car is still in the shop so it would be next week before she could help out anyways.


----------



## Bubbette (Oct 21, 2010)

Check out the pictures of Jennifer and the horses she took to the Regional Championships.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=577696


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 22, 2010)

did this place fall asleep last night or what??????? Morning folks


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 22, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> did this place fall asleep last night or what??????? Morning folks



morning.  my what a full moon this AM.  You could read outside it was so light.


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 22, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning.  my what a full moon this AM.  You could read outside it was so light.



Yes you could,it would have made early morning fishing real easy!!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 22, 2010)

Who has the coffee this morning......I will be there in a few


----------



## Hankus (Oct 22, 2010)

Mornen Kaintuck, giw and Tiny


Rum good last nite. Not so much this morning.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 22, 2010)

Mornin folks!  Its almost wartime Kaintuck!    Should be a good game Sat night.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 22, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Mornin folks!  Its almost wartime Kaintuck!    Should be a good game Sat night.


lookin forward to it.......can't wait to get up to Lexington today, my son doesn't even know we are going up for the game......he is gonna love it!!!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 22, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> lookin forward to it.......can't wait to get up to Lexington today, my son doesn't even know we are going up for the game......he is gonna love it!!!!!



WEll that will be a cool little surprise for him!  Glad its a night game.  More time to drink beer.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Oct 22, 2010)

Good Morning Folks.  It's Friday, Yall have a good one.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 22, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> WEll that will be a cool little surprise for him!  Glad its a night game.  More time to drink beer.  [/QUOTE
> 
> Game??? I was gonna hang out on sorrority row, those UK women are a fine bunch!!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 22, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Good Morning Folks.  It's Friday, Yall have a good one.



Mornin RM!!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 22, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Good Morning Folks.  It's Friday, Yall have a good one.





BBQBOSS said:


> Mornin folks!  Its almost wartime Kaintuck!    Should be a good game Sat night.





Hankus said:


> Mornen Kaintuck, giw and Tiny
> 
> 
> Rum good last nite. Not so much this morning.





KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Who has the coffee this morning......I will be there in a few



Morning all....I got 2 pots ready to go!!!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 22, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Morning all....I got 2 pots ready to go!!!!



mornin to ya Bro.


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 22, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> mornin to ya Bro.



How ya been doing ?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 22, 2010)

time for some coffee and some hot holifield sausage and eggs.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 22, 2010)

mornin, mernin, moanin, murnan, ugggggggggggggggghhhhhhhh


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 22, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> time for some coffee and some hot holifield sausage and eggs.



Scrambled please 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> mornin, mernin, moanin, murnan, ugggggggggggggggghhhhhhhh



Just go back to bed...you'll feel better in 2 or 3 hrs


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 22, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Scrambled please
> 
> 
> 
> Just go back to bed...you'll feel better in 2 or 3 hrs


 
Wish I could. I've got places to see and peaple to do.....


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 22, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wish I could. I've got places to see and peaple to do.....


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi....bye.....


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 22, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wish I could. I've got places to see and peaple to do.....





OutFishHim said:


> Hi....bye.....



hmmmmmmmm......


----------



## deermeat270 (Oct 22, 2010)

How's that song go..."working for the weekend".  Common 4 O'clock.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Oct 22, 2010)

Just passin thru...have a great FRIDAY !!!!!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 22, 2010)

*I sure do hate hangovers on fridays!*


----------



## Capt Quirk (Oct 22, 2010)

Yo...


----------



## StriperAddict (Oct 22, 2010)

Wakey wakey, eggs 'n bakey!  
(Can U name the movie that line is from? )

On way in to werks, have a great Friday folks


----------



## Keebs (Oct 22, 2010)

_*!!!!!!!!!!!!!MORNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*__*How ya'll are?? 
I STILL have a headache but not bad enough to not aggravate meh pepples!!!   
*_​


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 22, 2010)

Keebs said:


> _*!!!!!!!!!!!!!MORNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> *__*How ya'll are??
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Oct 22, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


>



Alka Seltzer!!!  (and 4 motrin)


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 22, 2010)

Bizzy bizzy bizzy.......Good mernin' puppies!!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 22, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Bizzy bizzy bizzy.......Good mernin' puppies!!!



Git'er Done!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 22, 2010)

Good mornin`. And congratulations to ya`ll for havin` the most cordial thread on the forum. Nice place here to set a spell and get away from the fights.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 22, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Good mornin`. And congratulations to ya`ll for havin` the most cordial thread on the forum. Nice place here to set a spell and get away from the fights.



And yet, we're the bunch all the rest "snivel" about!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 22, 2010)

Good morning Ms. Hawtcoolsassymamakeebs.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 22, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Good morning Ms. Hawtcoolsassymamakeebs.



Good morning my badboymattyoneshirtbbqbossman!


----------



## MoonPie (Oct 22, 2010)

Keebs said:


> And yet, we're the bunch all the rest "snivel" about!



When ya think about it, a "snivel" is just another word for "drivel",


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 22, 2010)

eggs, bacon, grits and buttermilk biscuits.  Pot of coffee.  ahhhhhhhh life is better.


----------



## dougefresh (Oct 22, 2010)

Mornin Folks


For those I did text last night. Got home and little man had been out side busting up rocks and making stuff to work with. He showed me his first arrowhead. The boy has only seen them before. He has never seen them made by anyone. But you want to talk about a proud father. 




Not to bad for a 7yr old. And yes OFH I need to clean my nails.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 22, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Mornin Folks
> 
> 
> For those I did text last night. Got home and little man had been out side busting up rock and making stuff to work with. He showed me his first arrowhead. The boy has only seen them before. He has never seen them made by anyone. But you want to talk about a proud father.
> ...


 
He'll be teaching Nicodemus a thing or two before you know it. Nice point.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 22, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> When ya think about it, a "snivel" is just another word for "drivel",



Don't make me 'Look' it up!!! 

How is ya Moonie??? 



dougefresh said:


> Mornin Folks
> 
> 
> For those I did text last night. Got home and little man had been out side busting up rock and making stuff to work with. He showed me his first arrowhead. The boy has only seen them before. He has never seen them made by anyone. But you want to talk about a proud father.
> ...



That is AWESOME douge!!!


----------



## dougefresh (Oct 22, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He'll be teaching Nicodemus a thing or two before you know it. Nice point.


Thanks, I will not tell Nick you said that.


Jeff C. said:


> Don't make me 'Look' it up!!!
> 
> How is ya Moonie???
> 
> ...


Thanks, looks like I'm gona be on a search for rocks. We have a lot of flint around here at work.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 22, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> When ya think about it, a "snivel" is just another word for "drivel",


I couldn't think of anything other than "fuss" or "make fun of".............. 
 Morning Lunar pastry! 



gobbleinwoods said:


> eggs, bacon, grits and buttermilk biscuits.  Pot of coffee.  ahhhhhhhh life is better.


 NOT nice!! 



dougefresh said:


> Mornin Folks
> 
> 
> For those I did text last night. Got home and little man had been out side busting up rock and making stuff to work with. He showed me his first arrowhead. The boy has only seen them before. He has never seen them made by anyone. But you want to talk about a proud father.
> ...


 I do believe he's a "natural"!!


----------



## dougefresh (Oct 22, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I couldn't think of anything other than "fuss" or "make fun of"..............
> Morning Lunar pastry!
> 
> 
> ...



Ya know we gave the boys old fashion names and are trying to raise then with old fashion values. I would have never had thought it would have made Tanner like old fashion ways.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 22, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Ya know we gave the boys old fashion names and are trying to raise then with old fashion values. I would have never had thought it would have made Tanner like old fashion ways.


Doug, face it, you have a smart young'un....... enjoy it!!


----------



## dougefresh (Oct 22, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Doug, face it, you have a smart young'un....... enjoy it!!



Thanks, I hope that I will start getting some time off to do just that soon. We just hired a buddy of mine and I think he is going to be a big help.


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 22, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Mornin Folks
> 
> 
> For those I did text last night. Got home and little man had been out side busting up rocks and making stuff to work with. He showed me his first arrowhead. The boy has only seen them before. He has never seen them made by anyone. But you want to talk about a proud father.
> ...



You still got a puffed up chest, Doug?    That is definetly somethin to be proud of right there!!!

Go Tanner!!!  


OH!! I gotta brag on Ian (not to steal Tanners thunder) but he is EXCELLING in school!!! He's meeting all the standards and reading at a 3rd grade level, just within the first 9wks of school!!!!! I'm SOOOOO proud of him!!! 

After the last two tough years with school, and him not meeting standards till 1/2 way through each school year, he's absolutely blossoming!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 22, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Thanks, I hope that I will start getting some time off to do just that soon. We just hired a buddy of mine and I think he is going to be a big help.


 Best news I've heard in a while!! 



SnowHunter said:


> You still got a puffed up chest, Doug?    That is definetly somethin to be proud of right there!!!
> 
> Go Tanner!!!
> 
> ...


 Great for Ian...................... 

ok, I have to remind you two...................... apples do NOT fall far from their tree's....... capeesh?!?!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 22, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I couldn't think of anything other than "fuss" or "make fun of"..............
> Morning Lunar pastry!
> 
> 
> ...



Now was that called for?  There were left overs and the door was unlocked.  But no takers.  

But I guess I forgot the invites.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 22, 2010)

Who slammed on the brakes??


----------



## Keebs (Oct 22, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Now was that called for?  There were left overs and the door was unlocked.  But no takers.
> 
> But I guess I forgot the invites.


I jiggled the door, dangit, it must be hanging again, huh??



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Who slammed on the brakes??


 Tweren't me, musta been Beerkus, he's lead footed on the gas AND the brakes!!


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 22, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> You still got a puffed up chest, Doug?    That is definetly somethin to be proud of right there!!!
> 
> Go Tanner!!!
> 
> ...



After all that boy has been through...That is fantastic!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 22, 2010)

afternoon driveby!
Gonna take Bubbette out for some messican at El Maya. Then come home and take a nap. THEN, work on the koi pond( losing water). THEN, go pick up my deer at the processors. THEN, come home and get ready for my daughters last home game of the year. THEN....... no, that's it.


----------



## dougefresh (Oct 22, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> You still got a puffed up chest, Doug?    That is definetly somethin to be proud of right there!!!
> 
> Go Tanner!!!
> 
> ...



Thats great


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 22, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> hmmmmmmmm......



 







Idjit..


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 22, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Idjit..




You never spank me


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 22, 2010)

Congrats to both boys too! .....can't MQ from phone..



Jeff C. said:


> You never spank me





You should be careful what you ask for...


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 22, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> You still got a puffed up chest, Doug?    That is definetly somethin to be proud of right there!!!
> 
> Go Tanner!!!
> 
> ...



That's Great to hear Snowy!!!   

Prolly just not a MORNING person......like Mommy


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 22, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Congrats to both boys too! .....can't MQ from phone..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 22, 2010)

OK.....back to Bush-hoggin' and glazin' Honey Baked Hams.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 22, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> You never spank me


 
You aren't missing that much...


----------



## Keebs (Oct 22, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You aren't missing that much...


How deep you like to dig???


----------



## crackerdave (Oct 22, 2010)

_GO,_ Tanner! _GO,_ Ian!


----------



## MoonPie (Oct 22, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't make me 'Look' it up!!!
> 
> How is ya Moonie???



Real Fine



Keebs said:


> I couldn't think of anything other than "fuss" or "make fun of"..............
> Morning Lunar pastry!



Hey Keebs 



SnowHunter said:


> You still got a puffed up chest, Doug?
> 
> Go Tanner!!!
> 
> ...



We just got a face somethin over here in Alabama. "Georgian's produce smart kids"  A reflection of loving care and upbringing. Proud for y'all.
​


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 22, 2010)

Sidelines=Cold beer and hot wings.


----------



## MoonPie (Oct 22, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> OK.....back to Bush-hoggin' and glazin' Honey Baked Hams.



Watch out for the dust bowl Bro. (if Ga. ground condition is anything like Al.). Bush-hoggin's been a nightmare here!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 22, 2010)

Keebs;5433613
:hair: Tweren't me said:


> I told you to hold on, but did you listen  NO
> 
> 
> Atternoon driveby  I is makin a run toward RUTT n Quack territory   would like to stop and chat fellers but this load of freight ain't gonna wait


----------



## Keebs (Oct 22, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I told you to hold on, but did you listen  NO
> 
> 
> Atternoon driveby  I is makin a run toward RUTT n Quack territory   would like to stop and chat fellers but this load of freight ain't gonna wait




so many comments, but I just don't feel up to getting banned today......................


----------



## Hankus (Oct 22, 2010)

Keebs said:


> so many comments, but I just don't feel up to getting banned today......................


----------



## Keebs (Oct 22, 2010)

Hankus said:


>


should I list what I could have held on to orrrrrr should I list............ or should I mention................ or maybe something about someone too busy ................ nnaaahhhh, I'll leave it alone ..............4now...........


----------



## Hankus (Oct 22, 2010)

Keebs said:


> should I list what I could have held on to orrrrrr should I list............ or should I mention................ or maybe something about someone too busy ................ nnaaahhhh, I'll leave it alone ..............4now...........



I'll drink to that   soon as I get home


----------



## Keebs (Oct 22, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I'll drink to that   soon as I get home


----------



## Money man (Oct 22, 2010)

Found ya Keebs...Ummm....someone owes me an email

Assuming the mail ran as it was supposed to.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 22, 2010)

Keebs said:


>



sharing.....


----------



## Keebs (Oct 22, 2010)

Money man said:


> Found ya Keebs...Ummm....someone owes me an email
> 
> Assuming the mail ran as it was supposed to.


Yep, got it & I ain't forgot ya, just if they'd quit tearing down fences for me to fix so I could groom one of them I'd already have you something!!!  Don't give up, if nothing gets in the way this weekend, I'll try it out on Kebo & get you some feed back............ 
Did you find out why the thread was deleted??? 



gobbleinwoods said:


> sharing.....



MMMmmmmmmmm now that I could handle!!!


----------



## deermeat270 (Oct 22, 2010)

Common 4


----------



## Money man (Oct 22, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Yep, got it & I ain't forgot ya, just if they'd quit tearing down fences for me to fix so I could groom one of them I'd already have you something!!!  Don't give up, if nothing gets in the way this weekend, I'll try it out on Kebo & get you some feed back............
> Did you find out why the thread was deleted???



Was told it sounded like I was advertising. Guess I wasn't very good at it since I got no money in return.  

No biggie...got what I needed and I respect that I am a guest here.

Sorry about those fences and all of the work. You know...I hear Jeff C is a great fence mender/repairer!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 22, 2010)

Money man said:


> Was told it sounded like I was advertising. Guess I wasn't very good at it since I got no money in return.
> 
> No biggie...got what I needed and I respect that I am a guest here.



 How did you get in here??? I never did tell ya the secret password!!!

You are always welcome dude!!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 22, 2010)

Money man said:


> Was told it sounded like I was advertising. Guess I wasn't very good at it since I got no money in return.
> 
> No biggie...got what I needed and I respect that I am a guest here.
> 
> Sorry about those fences and all of the work. You know...I hear Jeff C is a great fence mender/repairer!


 I thought it was just honest feed back needed............ 
If ya have horses ya got to work, no biggie, they's worth it in my book though!! 
Jeff?? fence mender??   I thought he just cut grass??  



Jeff C. said:


> How did you get in here??? I never did tell ya the secret password!!!
> 
> You are always welcome dude!!!


 YOU'RE the one that left the door open!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 22, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You aren't missing that much...







Keebs said:


> How deep you like to dig???







BBQBOSS said:


> Sidelines=Cold beer and hot wings.







MoonPie said:


> Watch out for the dust bowl Bro. (if Ga. ground condition is anything like Al.). Bush-hoggin's been a nightmare here!










gobbleinwoods said:


> sharing.....







Money man said:


> Was told it sounded like I was advertising. Guess I wasn't very good at it since I got no money in return.
> 
> No biggie...got what I needed and I respect that I am a guest here.
> 
> Sorry about those fences and all of the work. You know...I hear Jeff C is a great fence mender/repairer!



Purty good surgeon too.....in a pinch


----------



## Hankus (Oct 22, 2010)

Beer time is drawing near


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 22, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Beer time is drawing near


----------



## dougefresh (Oct 22, 2010)

I finaly get a whole weekend off.

yall have a good one. Time to head south and cook some T-bones.


----------



## Money man (Oct 22, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Purty good surgeon too.....in a pinch



I don't doubt you would have been but we were missing the anesthesiologist


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 22, 2010)

Money man said:


> I don't doubt you would have been but we were missing the anesthesiologist



No we weren't.....you just didn't like my method of anesthesia!!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 22, 2010)




----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 22, 2010)

Hankus said:


>



How am I gonnaya, if ya


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 22, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> How am I gonnaya, if ya



U can  me instead!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 22, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> U can  me instead!



How bout a  then??


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 22, 2010)

Honey baked Hams are glazed, 1 pasture is cut....purty good day!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 22, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Honey baked Hams are glazed, 1 pasture is cut....purty good day!!



I'll drink to that!     Another 1.5 hours and I'll be off work...at least til 8 tomorrow morning.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 22, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> I'll drink to that!     Another 1.5 hours and I'll be off work...at least til 8 tomorrow morning.



I'll be frying 45 lbs of chicken tenders in the morning


----------



## Capt Quirk (Oct 22, 2010)

Short story long, we were supposed to be taking the boys to Milledgeville for a Home School Group thing and hike. Needless to say, the GPS took us to a forestry station, not a park. We were running late, the wife didn't have the original form with address, so we just sort of blew it off, and went into Milledgeville for lunch.

Passed by Chic Filet, all sorts of buffets and fast food joints, couldn't find anything that sounded good... then I remembered reading about the Brick. GPS got us there, a drive around the block to park, and we were in. The pizza was excellent, even if it was thin crust NY style, and the bourbon and coke I ordered was ginormous, strong, and only $3.50. I got another one before we left 

Highly recommend it


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 22, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I'll be frying 45 lbs of chicken tenders in the morning



1 lb at a time?


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 22, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Short story long, we were supposed to be taking the boys to Milledgeville for a Home School Group thing and hike. Needless to say, the GPS took us to a forestry station, not a park. We were running late, the wife didn't have the original form with address, so we just sort of blew it off, and went into Milledgeville for lunch.
> 
> Passed by Chic Filet, all sorts of buffets and fast food joints, couldn't find anything that sounded good... then I remembered reading about the Brick. GPS got us there, a drive around the block to park, and we were in. The pizza was excellent, even if it was thin crust NY style, and the bourbon and coke I ordered was ginormous, strong, and only $3.50. I got another one before we left
> 
> Highly recommend it



Ya say the Brick is in Milledgeville?   Might have to give that a quick once over next time I'm up at the lake visiting my in laws!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 22, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Short story long, we were supposed to be taking the boys to Milledgeville for a Home School Group thing and hike. Needless to say, the GPS took us to a forestry station, not a park. We were running late, the wife didn't have the original form with address, so we just sort of blew it off, and went into Milledgeville for lunch.
> 
> Passed by Chic Filet, all sorts of buffets and fast food joints, couldn't find anything that sounded good... then I remembered reading about the Brick. GPS got us there, a drive around the block to park, and we were in. The pizza was excellent, even if it was thin crust NY style, and the bourbon and coke I ordered was ginormous, strong, and only $3.50. I got another one before we left
> 
> Highly recommend it



I'll be on the look-out next time I'm passing thru



boneboy96 said:


> 1 lb at a time?



Not if I can help it!!! I would love to have a huge fryer, but I guess I'll just have to settle with the three I've got. I'm hopin' to do at least 4 lbs. at a time in the one I had at FPG, that Dave fried the fish in. I've got another one that should hold close to that also. May use my Turkey deep fryer also


----------



## slip (Oct 22, 2010)

finally got the electric fence done. this time we made it 7ft tall all the way around the back side of the yard. might add another few feet later if need be though.


oh and i didnt get popped doing it


----------



## slip (Oct 22, 2010)

aaaaaaaand i just had to pull a turkey out of the lines, meaning i get to fix all the slack he just put it in the line.





freaking animals.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 22, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Beer time is drawing near



I got a 6 hour head start on ya there chief.


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 22, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I'll be on the look-out next time I'm passing thru
> 
> 
> 
> Not if I can help it!!! I would love to have a huge fryer, but I guess I'll just have to settle with the three I've got. I'm hopin' to do at least 4 lbs. at a time in the one I had at FPG, that Dave fried the fish in. I've got another one that should hold close to that also. May use my Turkey deep fryer also



Well I have an extra turkey fryer or 2...and Slip has the turkey!


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 22, 2010)

slip said:


> aaaaaaaand i just had to pull a turkey out of the lines, meaning i get to fix all the slack he just put it in the line.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 22, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


>


 
Hey Farmbabe, you need to send Yara your remedy for nightmaters. They're keeping her up at night. I think some of the Savannah ghosts are haunting her..


----------



## slip (Oct 22, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


>



i would say "bet he doesnt do that again"


but...i bet he does, over and over til it frys him for good.


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 22, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Farmbabe, you need to send Yara your remedy for nightmaters. They're keeping her up at night. I think some of the Savannah ghosts are haunting her..



The circles under my eyes are so bad, that i've been tempted to wear cover up to bed ... so I don't scare myself in the morning.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 22, 2010)

slip said:


> i would say "bet he doesnt do that again"
> 
> 
> but...i bet he does, over and over til it frys him for good.


 
Maybe you oughta go ahead and pour a half gallon of some good bastin sauce on him, just in case..


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 22, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Farmbabe, you need to send Yara your remedy for nightmaters. They're keeping her up at night. I think some of the Savannah ghosts are haunting her..


Oh, I got da perfect cure for nightmaters  


slip said:


> i would say "bet he doesnt do that again"
> 
> 
> but...i bet he does, over and over til it frys him for good.


  

I bet he does too  Nuttin like fried turkey 

This that Royal Palm yall got? 


We'll be gettin some Bourbon Reds next year.. I'm glad we don't have any electric fencing


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 22, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Oh, I got da perfect cure for nightmaters
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Will it hurt??? If it will hurt but not make me bleed ... I'll take it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 22, 2010)

Heyyyyyyyyyy!!


----------



## Nautical Son (Oct 22, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Will it hurt??? If it will hurt but not make me bleed ... I'll take it.



You're a regular glutton for punishment aren't ya???


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 22, 2010)

Nautical Son said:


> You're a regular glutton for punishment aren't ya???



Wuuuuuut so I like a little pain. Is that wrong?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 22, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Heyyyyyyyyyy!!


 
Whaaazzzzuuuuuup Mill?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 22, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Whaaazzzzuuuuuup Mill?



Just got off work, having a little dranky drank, gotta work 96 hrs next week, life is good . . .


How's about you??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 22, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just got off work, having a little dranky drank, gotta work 96 hrs next week, life is good . . .
> 
> 
> How's about you??


 
Maintaining, sort of, kind of,,,,,,,,,barely. I think I'll go grab me some ice cream out of the freezer. Won't be as good as the skrawberry stuff Dave made down at your place, but it'll suffice.


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 22, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Will it hurt??? If it will hurt but not make me bleed ... I'll take it.


it'll be an experience to remember 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Heyyyyyyyyyy!!


Heeeeeey Mill 


Nautical Son said:


> You're a regular glutton for punishment aren't ya???



Said the pot to the kettle


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 22, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Maintaining, sort of, kind of,,,,,,,,,barely. I think I'll go grab me some ice cream out of the freezer. Won't be as good as the skrawberry stuff Dave made down at your place, but it'll suffice.





40 Creek and Skrawberry ice cream??  Sounds like a ***** bomb waiting to happen.


Later friends, gotta spend some QT wit da wife . . .


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Oct 22, 2010)

Evening My Friends..

Hope all is well this cool and bright Friday night..  Maybe some of you'enz is a relaxin' and some is a still a workin', but we is all having a good time in here.  Yep. I am in a good mood, after almost 2 weeks of being without my ride, ( FYI- My boy wrecked my bike sunday night after I came home from FPG )  I got it back together enuff for now to ride. And about time too, at 75 bucks every 4 days for gas in the beast, I could go broke in a short time. So a cool crisp ride in the morning to work will make the day all worth it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 22, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> it'll be an experience to remember
> 
> Heeeeeey Mill
> 
> ...





Hey babe!!  Dawn and I thought you looked so HAWT at FPG with yo Cowgirl hat we went and bought her one . . . You look better . . .


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 22, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> it'll be an experience to remember
> 
> Heeeeeey Mill
> 
> ...



Woohoo!!!! Lets the good times rolllllll


----------



## slip (Oct 22, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Maybe you oughta go ahead and pour a half gallon of some good bastin sauce on him, just in case..


good idea


SnowHunter said:


> Oh, I got da perfect cure for nightmaters
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yup its the royals...not the smartest birds.
bourbon reds are some pretty birds...couldnt find any around here though

the fence is kinda for the deer too, they ate EVERY SINGLE leaf off my okra. and then started eating the branches, now they're coming out during the day. AND i cant hunt back there so this is kinda our only way to keep the garden safe



Hooked On Quack said:


> Heyyyyyyyyyy!!



Yo Quack.
Bye Quack. ...


----------



## Hankus (Oct 22, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Evening My Friends..
> 
> Hope all is well this cool and bright Friday night..  Maybe some of you'enz is a relaxin' and some is a still a workin', but we is all having a good time in here.  Yep. I am in a good mood, after almost 2 weeks of being without my ride, ( FYI- My boy wrecked my bike sunday night after I came home from FPG )  I got it back together enuff for now to ride. And about time too, at 75 bucks every 4 days for gas in the beast, I could go broke in a short time. So a cool crisp ride in the morning to work will make the day all worth it.



  glad ya got her back and nobody was permanently injured. This uns for you


----------



## Hankus (Oct 22, 2010)

I have come to the conclusion that a few shooters and a couple beers will make most days better


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Oct 22, 2010)

Hankus said:


> glad ya got her back and nobody was permanently injured. This uns for you



Thanks, without my bike under me, I been a Jonesin' like a whacked out Crack freak with out a fix...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 22, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey babe!! Dawn and I thought you looked so HAWT at FPG with yo Cowgirl hat we went and bought her one . . . You look better . . .


 
Ummm,,,,,,,,,I for one want to see pics of Ms. Dawn in a Cowboy hat...


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Oct 22, 2010)

Alright folks, Laters,  I am a gone hunting.  On Flea-Bay that is for more parts..

Night all


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 22, 2010)

Hankus, did they write this one about you?

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/XtMy5IBmX7E?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XtMy5IBmX7E?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Hankus (Oct 22, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Thanks, without my bike under me, I been a Jonesin' like a whacked out Crack freak with out a fix...



Man I hear ya  When I look at my hotrods sittin in the yard broken I pert near 

Hope to get one road ready this spring, but funds is lookin tight


----------



## Hankus (Oct 22, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hankus, did they write this one about you?



 I dunno 

Stoopid smart fone won't play it


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 22, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I dunno
> 
> Stoopid smart fone won't play it


 
What kind of stoopid smart phone do you have?


----------



## slip (Oct 22, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What kind of stoopid smart phone do you have?



the stoopid-smart kind.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 22, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What kind of stoopid smart phone do you have?



Ally. It just says it can't be played by the fone. I look at it when I get home and use the wifi connection


----------



## Hankus (Oct 22, 2010)

slip said:


> the stoopid-smart kind.



Thanks slip


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 22, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey babe!!  Dawn and I thought you looked so HAWT at FPG with yo Cowgirl hat we went and bought her one . . . You look better . . .


I wanna see Ms Dawn in a cowgirl hat    


slip said:


> good idea
> 
> yup its the royals...not the smartest birds.
> bourbon reds are some pretty birds...couldnt find any around here though
> ...



I'm gonna have some shipped here from outta state... gotta have the right bloodlines  Unless I can find some local... doubt it though!!!

I'm gonna hafta fence ALL the garden spots next season.. between chickens (they've ate radishes, collards, beets not even harvestable yet  ) and the future ducks and turkeys  The garden would be hurtin without it!! 

Strangely.. with the cold weather, I've got okra GROWING! There's 1" okra pods on the plants... I didn't think they'd even grow, considerin how late they were planted 

Ok back to Rug Dr'in...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 22, 2010)

Im officially "Wadin' in da crick".


----------



## Hankus (Oct 22, 2010)

I'm officialy fixin ta  nite yall


----------



## Otis (Oct 22, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Im officially "Wadin' in da crick".


 

I dare ya to wade over to the political forum and share some knowledge.


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 22, 2010)

Self! said:


> I dare ya to wade over to the political forum and share some knowledge.



 Quit trying to get the boy in trouble


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 22, 2010)

I need to write a blues song and was wondering if y'all would like to help. Y'all can make it as comical as y'all want.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 22, 2010)

Self! said:


> I dare ya to wade over to the political forum and share some knowledge.



Im gonna have one more and wade over to the El politico and to the Spiritual Forums.


----------



## slip (Oct 22, 2010)

did you finish your hunter safety class Yara?


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 22, 2010)

slip said:


> did you finish your hunter safety class Yara?



No I haven't .... i've been distracted with life. I will give it another go next week. Why?


----------



## pbradley (Oct 22, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Im officially "Wadin' in da crick".





Self! said:


> I dare ya to wade over to the political forum and share some knowledge.





BBQBOSS said:


> Im gonna have one more and wade over to the El politico and to the Spiritual Forums.



This oughtta be good.


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 22, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Im gonna have one more and wade over to the El politico and to the Spiritual Forums.



Step away from the cynical people, you'll get infractions!!!
DON'T LISTEN TO THE IDJITS!!!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 22, 2010)

pbradley said:


> This oughtta be good.



Has she seen your avatar yet?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 22, 2010)

pbradley said:


> This oughtta be good.



I need to figure out what i am though... Im thinking about being an Agnostic Obama supporter.  That should play out well...


----------



## pbradley (Oct 22, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Has she seen your avatar yet?



yep.


----------



## pbradley (Oct 22, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> I need to figure out what i am though... Im thinking about being an Agnostic Obama supporter.  That should play out well...



you'll be very popular.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 22, 2010)

pbradley said:


> you'll be very popular.



Let me log in under my other screen name first... oops... did i say that out loud?!?!?!


----------



## pbradley (Oct 22, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Let me log in under my other screen name first... oops... did i say that out loud?!?!?!




"hankus"?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 22, 2010)

pbradley said:


> "hankus"?


----------



## pbradley (Oct 22, 2010)

nite y'all.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 22, 2010)

See ya PB.


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 22, 2010)

pbradley said:


> nite y'all.



Nite cousin It.


----------



## slip (Oct 22, 2010)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=5435028#post5435028


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 22, 2010)

back from a long night of watching our team get crushed 69-28. Thomas County kept running a trick play al night called a "quarterback sneak". 
Lee County never found the answer to stopping it.


----------



## Otis (Oct 22, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Im gonna have one more and wade over to the El politico and to the Spiritual Forums.


 


I triple dawg dare ya. You ain't a got a hair.... 






YaraG. said:


> Step away from the cynical people, you'll get infractions!!!
> DON'T LISTEN TO THE IDJITS!!!


 


So he should listen to a midget cuban thats rows boats in the olympics?


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 22, 2010)

Self! said:


> I triple dawg dare ya. You ain't a got a hair....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Better than listening to a person with multiple personalities! Who doesn't know what part of the country he is in when he wakes up.


----------



## Otis (Oct 22, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Better than listening to a person with multiple personalities! Who doesn't know what part of the country he is in when he wakes up.


 

Truth be told, sometimes I don't even know what country I am in when I wake up.


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 22, 2010)

Self! said:


> Truth be told, sometimes I don't even know what country I am in when I wake up.



I'll give ya a wake up call every morning and remind ya, lol.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 22, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Short story long, we were supposed to be taking the boys to Milledgeville for a Home School Group thing and hike. Needless to say, the GPS took us to a forestry station, not a park. We were running late, the wife didn't have the original form with address, so we just sort of blew it off, and went into Milledgeville for lunch.
> 
> Passed by Chic Filet, all sorts of buffets and fast food joints, couldn't find anything that sounded good... then I remembered reading about the Brick. GPS got us there, a drive around the block to park, and we were in. The pizza was excellent, even if it was thin crust NY style, and the bourbon and coke I ordered was ginormous, strong, and only $3.50. I got another one before we left
> 
> Highly recommend it





boneboy96 said:


> Ya say the Brick is in Milledgeville?   Might have to give that a quick once over next time I'm up at the lake visiting my in laws!


The Brick is good!!........Their hot wangs are good too!!



SnowHunter said:


> I wanna see Ms Dawn in a cowgirl hat


Me too!!



BBQBOSS said:


> Im officially "Wadin' in da crick".


I'm wadin in sumpin........Finally!!



rhbama3 said:


> back from a long night of watching our team get crushed 69-28. Thomas County kept running a trick play al night called a "quarterback sneak".
> Lee County never found the answer to stopping it.


Things didn't go too well in Waco tonight either


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 23, 2010)

Mornin folks!  Nice and brisk up here in Woodstick this AM!   The butts are looking and smellin good this nice fine morning.  Gonna get some coffee, put some bacon on the smoker and cook a pan of biscuits.  Ahhhh yeah, dont get any betta than this.


----------



## MoonPie (Oct 23, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Mornin folks!  Nice and brisk up here in Woodstick this AM!   The butts are looking and smellin good this nice fine morning.  Gonna get some coffee, put some bacon on the smoker and cook a pan of biscuits.  Ahhhh yeah, dont get any betta than this.



As are the squirrel, grits, gravy, eggs, n coffee.  Big day


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 23, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> As are the squirrel, grits, gravy, eggs, n coffee.  Big day



You can have the squirrel, but the rest sounds good!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 23, 2010)




----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 23, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


>



YOU AWAKE YET???


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> YOU AWAKE YET???



Yep and hangin bout 25' up the side of a pine


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Let me log in under my other screen name first... oops... did i say that out loud?!?!?!





pbradley said:


> "hankus"?





BBQBOSS said:


>


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 23, 2010)

Well how about killin me something..... and then i would like some ground, cube steak, a roast and some jerky.  Thanks!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2010)

I ain't seen one yet today but I did hear a shot at about 7. Wonder if any of the drivelers is huntin near me.


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 23, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Mornin folks!  Nice and brisk up here in Woodstick this AM!   The butts are looking and smellin good this nice fine morning.  Gonna get some coffee, put some bacon on the smoker and cook a pan of biscuits.  Ahhhh yeah, dont get any betta than this.



Will you bring me some?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 23, 2010)

Trade Butts fer butts???


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 23, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Trade Butts fer butts???








Meet me at the shop at 9....


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2010)

DUDE there was a deer close to me. Know how I know  The hunter on the adjoining property just made me pert near mess my britches   Geez that was close


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2010)

Wisht a doe or somethin would come by so I could scare that guy back


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2010)

Still nuttin


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 23, 2010)

Morning, Peeps!
Got my coffee and a whole list of "to do today" projects.
Bubbette is getting ready to go to Statesboro for some sort of band/flag corp. Competition that the Lee County band is in today.
Lotta good college foobaw games today too!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 23, 2010)

well, time for a shower & a shave.  Then play with some meat, then watch football.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 23, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> well, time for a shower & a shave.  Then play with some meat, then watch football.



I shoulda got two more bottles of the Sweet BBQ sauce from you at FPG. I'm down to a 1/4. The girls used it on chicken, and then the beef short ribs last week were a hit too.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 23, 2010)

off to pick up my deer at the processor. BBL!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 23, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I shoulda got two more bottles of the Sweet BBQ sauce from you at FPG. I'm down to a 1/4. The girls used it on chicken, and then the beef short ribs last week were a hit too.



I will try to get some more to ya.  Maybe I can "network" some down that way soon.  If I can find someone going that way i will just send you a gallon.


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 23, 2010)

Aaaaahhhhh!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 23, 2010)

Mernin Peeps!!!

Matty that Carolina sauce is DA BOMB!!!! The wife made a pot roast yesterday and it tasted real good, but then I put some of that sauce on it and it was OFF DA HOOK....

Great mornin around here. The boy ran his first 5k and finished 7th overall and 1st in his age group~~


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 23, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Aaaaahhhhh!!!!



Can i jump in there wif ya?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 23, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin Peeps!!!
> 
> Matty that Carolina sauce is DA BOMB!!!! The wife made a pot roast yesterday and it tasted real good, but then I put some of that sauce on it and it was OFF DA HOOK....
> 
> Great mornin around here. The boy ran his first 5k and finished 7th overall and 1st in his age group~~



Good deal bro!  Congrats to you and him. 

That sauce is my favorite.  Heck i like to dip regular ol lays tater chips in it. Most people like the sweet though.  I wish more people liked the carolina style cause its a lot easier to make.


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 23, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Can i jump in there wif ya?





 you're not woman enough for me...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 23, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> you're not woman enough for me...



Yeah i know... But i could have fun trying to be!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 23, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> you're not woman enough for me...


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 23, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Yeah i know... But i could have fun trying to be!


Hhhmmm does your wife have pics of you in her unmentionables, heels, & make-up?



rhbama3 said:


>



Yes sir ...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 23, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Aaaaahhhhh!!!!


 
Ya need someone to be a back scrubber?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 23, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Hhhmmm does your wife have pics of you in her unmentionables, heels, & make-up?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes sir ...



It was an experimental phase i was going through.


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 23, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ya need someone to be a back scrubber?


You can't reach .... Mexican need a ladder everywhere they go and my shower will not be one of them!


BBQBOSS said:


> It was an experimental phase i was going through.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 23, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> You can't reach .... Mexican need a ladder everywhere they go and my shower will not be one of them!


 
Awww,,,,,,,,I'll even bring the strawberry's...


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 23, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Awww,,,,,,,,I'll even bring the strawberry's...



I think i'm allergic to strawberries


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 23, 2010)

Well I'm off y'all ... time for plucking, blowing, straightening, cutting, painting, crying, burning, waxing, & cussing. Aaaahhh the beauty rituals ... someone pass the creek please! Y'all behave in here .... and think of my blues!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 23, 2010)

Moanin ya'll .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 23, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> That sauce is my favorite. Heck i like to dip regular ol lays tater chips in it. Most people like the sweet though. I wish more people liked the carolina style cause its a lot easier to make.


 
When you mentioned tater' chips I figured it was experimentin' time. I fried up a few pieces of bologna, then turned the stove down to low and put a couple of heapin spoonfuls of that Carolina Sauce in the pan with them to simmer for a few minutes while I buttered and toasted some hamburger buns.

Best bologna sammich I ever had!!!

I'm not certain that you couldn't bake dried dog poop and put that sauce on it and it would be good..

MORNIN QUACK !!!


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 23, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> When you mentioned tater' chips I figured it was experimentin' time. I fried up a few pieces of bologna, then turned the stove down to low and put a couple of heapin spoonfuls of that Carolina Sauce in the pan with them to simmer for a few minutes while I buttered and toasted some hamburger buns.
> 
> Best bologna sammich I ever had!!!
> 
> *I'm not certain that you couldn't bake dried dog poop and put that sauce on it and it would be good..*



The usual Bammer tailgating menu huh


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 23, 2010)

Comeaux said:


> The usual Bammer tailgating menu huh


 
Down in the bayou they batter them and call them corn dogs...


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 23, 2010)

back from the deer processor with two grocery sacks of the good stuff! 
Also stopped at Wallyworld and bought a new baitcasting rod to replace the one that the stoopid catfish yanked off the dock last summer.


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Oct 23, 2010)

Evening folks


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 23, 2010)

flyfisher76544 said:


> Evening folks



Afternoon!


----------



## Sirduke (Oct 23, 2010)

Afternoon Drivelers... I'm all stove up today. Little deer stand accident.

Life goes on baby


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 23, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> Afternoon Drivelers... I'm all stove up today. Little deer stand accident.
> 
> Life goes on baby



Care to explain ???


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Oct 23, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> Afternoon Drivelers... I'm all stove up today. Little deer stand accident.
> 
> Life goes on baby



Ummmm care to go into detail on that?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 23, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Care to explain ???





flyfisher76544 said:


> Ummmm care to go into detail on that?


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin Peeps!!!
> 
> Matty that Carolina sauce is DA BOMB!!!! The wife made a pot roast yesterday and it tasted real good, but then I put some of that sauce on it and it was OFF DA HOOK....
> 
> Great mornin around here. The boy ran his first 5k and finished 7th overall and 1st in his age group~~



That's awesome. Tell him I owe him a drink next time I see him. Coke or pepsi his choice  



Hooked On Quack said:


>



Howdy Quack


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Oct 23, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Care to explain ???





flyfisher76544 said:


> Ummmm care to go into detail on that?





Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 23, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> Afternoon Drivelers... I'm all stove up today. Little deer stand accident.
> 
> Life goes on baby



Always carry t-pee with you!


----------



## Sirduke (Oct 23, 2010)

Well, what had done happen was.....

Me and Mr Duck were going to move the condo to another location, and decided we were men enough to do it without assistance.

While leaning it over, Mr Duck stepped in a rut and the stand began to topple over, headed straight for him. So, I went into daddy mode, and tried to keep it from hitting him, he assumed a fetal position in a deep rut and only got smacked lightly in the ribs, while Mr HERO DADDY got banged all up in the ribs, shoulder, back, head etc.

Then I had to go into paramedic mode, after throwing the stand off, I preformed a complete patient assessment on him while he tried to keep me from bleeding on him.

Not a happy day.

I'm sore, and happy as the Dickens cause Mr Duck is ok.

And yes, Master is displeased with me for some reason... Something about trying to injure her baby.??? 

Then, the next day, Mr Duck decided to try his hand a gully jumping with the 4 wheeler, and I'm all geeked out with patient assessment again, and once again, Master is displeased with me.

I'm glad I'm at work today.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2010)

Dang SD if it weren't for bad luck I ain't sure you'd have any luck


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 23, 2010)

Hankus said:


> That's awesome. Tell him I owe him a drink next time I see him. Coke or pepsi his choice


 
Will do Sir. Thank you Mr. Hankus..


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 23, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> Well, what had done happen was.....
> 
> Me and Mr Duck were going to move the condo to another location, and decided we were men enough to do it without assistance.
> 
> ...



I'd like to now hire you, as my full time nanny. When can ya start? What a story hunny ... almost in tears!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 23, 2010)

Man i am having a wonderful day just messing with the smoker, sittin around, watching foozball, playing with the youngens, having a fotee crick every now and then.... I love days like this where i dont have any plans!


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 23, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Man i am having a wonderful day just messing with the smoker, sittin around, watching foozball, playing with the youngens, having a fotee crick every now and then.... I love days like this where i dont have any plans!



Yeah but are you wearing "the shirt"???


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 23, 2010)

Dang SD i hate to hear that for ya!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 23, 2010)

Comeaux said:


> Yeah but are you wearing "the shirt"???



Affirmative!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 23, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> Well, what had done happen was.....
> 
> Me and Mr Duck were going to move the condo to another location, and decided we were men enough to do it without assistance.
> 
> ...


It don't matter. She'll be waiting on you at the door. 
Just curious, why were you moving a condo stand by hand when you had a tractor? 


Comeaux said:


> Yeah but are you wearing "the shirt"???



LSU/Aubies about to kick off! 
Hope they both find a way to lose!


----------



## Sirduke (Oct 23, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I'd like to now hire you, as my full time nanny. When can ya start? What a story hunny ... almost in tears!



I was in tears, thought my boy was hurt, I'm all Paramedic'd up and he's going, "Uh Daddy, you're getting your blood on me."



BBQBOSS said:


> Dang SD i hate to hear that for ya!



It's all good, had a reason to have a good strong drink when I got to the man-cave.  In fact, she brought me a bottle of bourbon out to the farm and cooked supper.  After of course she had a wall to wall counseling session with me.


----------



## Otis (Oct 23, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> It don't matter. She'll be waiting on you at the door.
> Just curious, why were you moving a condo stand by hand when you had a tractor?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sirduke (Oct 23, 2010)

The tractor was tied up watering food plots, and if you've ever seen a Duke boy drive a tractor, especially an Orange one, you'd understand.

My brother thinks Kabota orange makes it a General Lee....


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 23, 2010)

Self! said:


>


I feel dirty just watching this game between the Cowpies and Corndogs. 


Sirduke said:


> The tractor was tied up watering food plots, and if you've ever seen a Duke boy drive a tractor, especially an Orange one, you'd understand.
> 
> My brother thinks Kabota orange makes it a General Lee....


10-4. Every family has one like that.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 23, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I feel dirty just watching this game between the Cowpies and Corndogs.



Bad Bammer


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 23, 2010)

Comeaux said:


> Bad Bammer


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 23, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> The tractor was tied up watering food plots, and if you've ever seen a Duke boy drive a tractor, especially an Orange one, you'd understand.
> 
> My brother thinks Kabota orange makes it a General Lee....


 
The Sultan of Slime has a buddy that can decal you some stars n bars on that 'bota if you need it!!!


----------



## Sirduke (Oct 23, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The Sultan of Slime has a buddy that can decal you some stars n bars on that 'bota if you need it!!!



Is you crazy, he was trying to climb trees with it the other day.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 23, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> Is you crazy, he was trying to climb trees with it the other day.


 
I can see it now; stars n bars, chrome header and stack, holley shifter knob with chrome lever, a dixie horn added to it. It'll be the baddest tractor on the coast...


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 23, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> I was in tears, thought my boy was hurt, I'm all Paramedic'd up and he's going, "Uh Daddy, you're getting your blood on me."
> 
> 
> 
> It's all good, had a reason to have a good strong drink when I got to the man-cave.  In fact, she brought me a bottle of bourbon out to the farm and cooked supper.  After of course she had a wall to wall counseling session with me.



 sounds like my kid


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 23, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> sounds like my kid



How did the "plucking, blowing, straightening, cutting, painting, crying, burning, waxing, & cussing" go? 
You feel like you've been skinned alive?


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Oct 23, 2010)

Afternoon folks.  Ran across an old friend from the past.  He had his little truck out showing it off up in Hiram today.


This Ain't nooooo Dairy Queen Truck


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 23, 2010)

Evening, Kim!
That looks like a mobile deer stand! 

Got some backstrap thawing, foobaw on the TV, and a nice quiet house to myself! 
Thinking some pan fried backstrap and some wid rice will go nicely together.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 23, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Evening, Kim!
> That looks like a mobile deer stand!
> 
> Got some backstrap thawing, foobaw on the TV, and a nice quiet house to myself!
> Thinking some pan fried backstrap *and some wid rice *will go nicely together.



Never hear of wid rice???


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 23, 2010)

Comeaux said:


> Never hear of wid rice???



well, thanky you Helpy Helperton for pointing out that WILD rice contains the letter L. I'll be sure to tap the keyboard a little harder next time. 
Shouldn't you be curled up in the fetal position by now? The game is coming down to the wire!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 23, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> well, thanky you Helpy Helperton for pointing out that WILD rice contains the letter L. I'll be sure to tap the keyboard a little harder next time.
> Shouldn't you be curled up in the fetal position by now? The game is coming down to the wire!


 
No it's not, It's coming down to a WAR EAGLE Victory....


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 23, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> well, thanky you Helpy Helperton for pointing out that WILD rice contains the letter L. I'll be sure to tap the keyboard a little harder next time.
> Shouldn't you be curled up in the fetal position by now? The game is coming down to the wire!




Game over 

I'm gonna go make me a corndog pizza now.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 23, 2010)

Comeaux said:


> Game over
> 
> I'm gonna go make me a corndog pizza now.


 
Just remember what we talked about those corndogs being made of earlier...


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 23, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> How did the "plucking, blowing, straightening, cutting, painting, crying, burning, waxing, & cussing" go?
> You feel like you've been skinned alive?



I didn't need skin any how ... so i left it as a souvenir. Y'all want to complain about about shaving your faces every day, HA! Try waxing your pits, legs, and other places, every week or so. As a matter a fact, go grab your wifes' tweezers and try to pluck your eyebrows. Oh and if y'all want to complain ... it's yawls fault for wanting hairless women. 

 Hair the new Sexy ... even Madonna is styling it!


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 23, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I didn't need skin any how ... so i left it as a souvenir. Y'all want to complain about about shaving your faces every day, HA! Try waxing your pits, legs, and other places, every week or so. As a matter a fact, go grab your wifes' tweezers and try to pluck your eyebrows. Oh and if y'all want to complain ... it's yawls fault for wanting hairless women.
> 
> View attachment 564131 Hair the new Sexy ... even Madonna is styling it!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 23, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I didn't need skin any how ... so i left it as a souvenir. Y'all want to complain about about shaving your faces every day, HA! Try waxing your pits, legs, and other places, every week or so. As a matter a fact, go grab your wifes' tweezers and try to pluck your eyebrows. Oh and if y'all want to complain ... it's yawls fault for wanting hairless women.
> 
> View attachment 564131 Hair the new Sexy ... even Madonna is styling it!



that is just NASTY!!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 23, 2010)

Where's the usual bunch of misfits and drivelers tonight?


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 23, 2010)

Comeaux said:


>





rhbama3 said:


> that is just NASTY!!!!



 wuuuuut it's not working for you????


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 23, 2010)

Let me run my fingers through your hair.   




gag gag gag.  Think I will have to go to the secret emotions for this one.


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 23, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Let me run my fingers through your hair.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well you'll never have to worry about cold feet and buttocks, when jumping in bed with your wife.


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 23, 2010)

Iiiiiiiiii seeeeeee youuuuuuuuuuu <3


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 23, 2010)

Dear lord... what have I stumbled into...


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 23, 2010)

Comeaux said:


> Dear lord... what have I stumbled into...



Did you need something sir


----------



## Nautical Son (Oct 23, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Well you'll never have to worry about cold feet and buttocks, when jumping in bed with your wife.View attachment 564134



Is that why your butt is so cold?????

I'll take mine more like this....


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 23, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Did you need something sir View attachment 564135



No, I'm all good for now. Just remember not to run with scissors or razor blades.


----------



## Sirduke (Oct 23, 2010)

That musta been a German girl.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 23, 2010)

Nautical Son said:


> Is that why your butt is so cold?????
> 
> I'll take mine more like this....View attachment 564136



Is that one of them hairless cats? I heard they could be mean and dangerous if not treated right. 

Wonder how they got that cat to be so still for that tattoo?


----------



## Nautical Son (Oct 23, 2010)

Comeaux said:


> Is that one of them hairless cats? I heard they could be mean and dangerous if not treated right.



Yep and you have been told correctly, treat em bad and they can and will cut you up..


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 23, 2010)

Nautical Son said:


> Is that why your butt is so cold?????
> 
> I'll take mine more like this....View attachment 564136


It is a known fact that women have cold feet and cold butts. Butt it was cold out that night!


Comeaux said:


> No, I'm all good for now. Just remember not to run with scissors or razor blades.


I can't they won't let me out of my special white jacket


Sirduke said:


> That musta been a German girl.


Hey that was my muther!


Comeaux said:


> Is that one of them hairless cats? I heard they could be mean and dangerous if not treated right.
> 
> Wonder how they got that cat to be so still for that tattoo?


They give the cat percs 


Nautical Son said:


> Yep and you have been told correctly, treat em bad and they can and will cut you up..



I'm not touching this one!


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 23, 2010)

Nautical Son said:


> Yep and you have been told correctly, treat em bad and they can and will cut you up..



Not if you de-claw them and keep them on a short leash


----------



## Nautical Son (Oct 23, 2010)

Comeaux said:


> Not if you de-claw them and keep them on a short leash



Thats kind of like tryin to declaw a siberian tiger that hasn't had a gazelle in about 3 weeks....the leash yeah


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 23, 2010)

Hey Comeaux .... Nautical Son knows better than to try and tame category 10 hurricane.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 23, 2010)

Whooooooooooooooootttttttffft!!! Dawgs!!!!!!!!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 23, 2010)

Roooaaaad triiiip ... woohooooo!

http://www.easternstate.org/halloween


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 23, 2010)

*2 pix of my hog on the wall*

Here are the 2 hog that I have kill in the past.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2010)

Well I think I made it through auhite, now for a drink


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 23, 2010)

Comeaux said:


> Where's the usual bunch of misfits and drivelers tonight?


Been on the road today........We are in Tifton now........Going to a hunt test in the morning with Tucker

Good evening Folks!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 23, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Been on the road today........We are in Tifton now........Going to a hunt test in the morning with Tucker
> 
> Good evening Folks!!



Be careful down there I got kin down that way


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 23, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Be careful down there I got kin down that way


Thanks for the heads up!!..........I'll pick up a couple of Cases of them silver bullets!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 23, 2010)

Nautical Son said:


> Is that why your butt is so cold?????
> 
> I'll take mine more like this....View attachment 564136



Self portrait????


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 23, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Self portrait????



Careful big boy... you might get in over your head.


----------



## Snoopy (Oct 23, 2010)

u never know what will be posted on here...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 23, 2010)

Snoopy said:


> u never know what will be posted on here...


Ain't that da truth!!


----------



## Snoopy (Oct 23, 2010)

yeah, thats why I keep coming back!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 23, 2010)

Snoopy said:


> yeah, thats why I keep coming back!!!



What up, Snoop? 
Hey to Rutt, Corndog, Matty and anyone else still up.
Nice hog mounts HT! 
We usually just throw them in the ravine.


----------



## slip (Oct 24, 2010)

boy what a day...

spent all day cleaning bugs off my computer so its half way use-able again (still working on it, just now to the point where it'll let me do a few things)


----------



## Snoopy (Oct 24, 2010)

Workin'. or something like that...


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 24, 2010)

slip said:


> boy what a day...
> 
> spent all day cleaning bugs off my computer so its half way use-able again (still working on it, just now to the point where it'll let me do a few things)



Well stay off the hairymadonna site


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 24, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> What up, Snoop?
> Hey to Rutt, Corndog, Matty and anyone else still up.
> Nice hog mounts HT!
> We usually just throw them in the ravine.


 
Are you kidding me? who can sleep after all the great football that was on tonight. It was great to see Mizzou pound Chokelahoma and knock them off of their over rated pedestal...


----------



## Snoopy (Oct 24, 2010)

Turn off system restore then run malwarebytes...if that dont work run kaspersky virus removal tool....ain't seen one that lasted through that yet....



slip said:


> boy what a day...
> 
> spent all day cleaning bugs off my computer so its half way use-able again (still working on it, just now to the point where it'll let me do a few things)


----------



## slip (Oct 24, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Well stay off the hairymadonna site



busted


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 24, 2010)

Snoopy said:


> yeah, thats why I keep coming back!!!


Kind of addicting ain't it!!



rhbama3 said:


> What up, Snoop?
> Hey to Rutt, Corndog, Matty and anyone else still up.
> Nice hog mounts HT!
> We usually just throw them in the ravine.


Howdy Bama!!..........Down in your neck of the woods till tomorrow afternoon!!



slip said:


> boy what a day...
> 
> spent all day cleaning bugs off my computer so its half way use-able again (still working on it, just now to the point where it'll let me do a few things)


Hope you get all of the bugs worked out!!


Time to set the alarms, and turn out the lights........Got to be up early in the AM, and to the hunt test grounds by 7:00 AM...........Ya'll have a good one!!


----------



## slip (Oct 24, 2010)

Snoopy said:


> Turn off system restore then run malwarebytes...if that dont work run kaspersky virus removal tool....ain't seen one that lasted through that yet....



did malwarebytes, avria, and seek&destory all at the same time and they didnt get it..

so im doing stopzilla, and its already got 6 found and half way done...


----------



## Snoopy (Oct 24, 2010)

did u turn off system restore?



slip said:


> did malwarebytes, avria, and seek&destory all at the same time and they didnt get it..
> 
> so im doing stopzilla, and its already got 6 found and half way done...


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2010)

Mornin'.....mannn I'm wiped out. Past 2 or 3 days have been grueling, prepping all that food for 175  people.

Small world......strychnine showed up out of nowhere and said hello. He knew someone in the wedding party


----------



## slip (Oct 24, 2010)

Snoopy said:


> did u turn off system restore?



honestly im not sure, dad is doing most of the work, other wise i woulda thrown this thing out the window and burned it a long time ago.


----------



## Snoopy (Oct 24, 2010)

sometimes things install themselves in system restore. anti whatever cannot get to them because they are protected files...(funny how viruses can get in there aint it). so sometimes u have to turn it off(it deletes all restore points and virus etc. that may be hiding in there.) just something to keep in mind if a tool u r using keeps finding the same thing after it says it deletes it....




slip said:


> honestly im not sure, dad is doing most of the work, other wise i woulda thrown this thing out the window and burned it a long time ago.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 24, 2010)

Snoopy said:


> sometimes things install themselves in system restore. anti whatever cannot get to them because they are protected files...(funny how viruses can get in there aint it). so sometimes u have to turn it off(it deletes all restore points and virus etc. that may be hiding in there.) just something to keep in mind if a tool u r using keeps finding the same thing after it says it deletes it....



huh,learned something tonight.....thanks snoop


----------



## Snoopy (Oct 24, 2010)

10-4 bud...



Jeff Raines said:


> huh,learned something tonight.....thanks snoop


----------



## slip (Oct 24, 2010)

Snoopy said:


> sometimes things install themselves in system restore. anti whatever cannot get to them because they are protected files...(funny how viruses can get in there aint it). so sometimes u have to turn it off(it deletes all restore points and virus etc. that may be hiding in there.) just something to keep in mind if a tool u r using keeps finding the same thing after it says it deletes it....





Jeff Raines said:


> huh,learned something tonight.....thanks snoop



x2, im going to let this last scan run for the night, and if its still messed up ill give that a try...thanks.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 24, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Well stay off the hairymadonna site



Is that where Yara found that pic?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Oct 24, 2010)

GOod Morninggggggggggggg  veitnam!


----------



## Sirduke (Oct 24, 2010)

Morning Pygmy, you up early to go a huntin?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 24, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> GOod Morninggggggggggggg veitnam!


 
Idjit still can't spell Mornin' Aussie..
Mornin' P'Medic Dude...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Oct 24, 2010)

It hard to type on the little phone lol    watchin turkey wood duck. and one skunk


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 24, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> It hard to type on the little phone lol watchin turkey wood duck. and one skunk


 
Well quit watchin em' and pay attention to your typin  I swear, no wonder the boy used 5 clips to kill one doe. He can't concentrate on any one thing longer than 3 seconds.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Oct 24, 2010)

We call it corbon meat tenderizer.      3seconds  is like for ever in thomas time.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 24, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> We call it corbon meat tenderizer. 3seconds is like for ever in thomas time.


 
Remind me to bring my full kevlar cover if I ever go hunting with you..


----------



## MoonPie (Oct 24, 2010)

Textin up a pine tree. 
Full kevlar. 
Wax. 

Insanity?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 24, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Textin up a pine tree.
> Full kevlar.
> Wax.
> 
> Insanity?


 
WAX?? INSANITY???

You mean to tell me that OutFishHim and Yara are here this morning???


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 24, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> WAX?? INSANITY???
> 
> You mean to tell me that OutFishHim and Yara are here this morning???



no way they up this early


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Oct 24, 2010)

no waxing up this oak tree  time to sign off  lol


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 24, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> no way they up this early


 
True DAT!!!!


----------



## MoonPie (Oct 24, 2010)

Waxing back a ways, but blends well w/ tex and kev insanity on a Sunday mornin. Course gonna be a little while before thinkn bout food!


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 24, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> WAX?? INSANITY???
> 
> You mean to tell me that OutFishHim and Yara are here this morning???





Jeff Raines said:


> no way they up this early





Miguel Cervantes said:


> True DAT!!!!



Hey idjits!!!!! I've been up since 4:00am, missed my plane, didn't straggle the flight attendant, drove all the way home for snuggling, sent the kids off to church, did a load of laundry, clean the kids bathroom, now café and another flight .... that I won't miss this time! 
But I still wuv y'all


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 24, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Hey idjits!!!!! I've been up since 4:00am, QUOTE]
> 
> and you're just now checking in with us?....pitiful


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 24, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> WAX?? INSANITY???
> 
> You mean to tell me that OutFishHim and Yara are here this morning???



Good morning!



Jeff Raines said:


> no way they up this early



I did sleep in.....til 8:30...


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 24, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> YaraG. said:
> 
> 
> > Hey idjits!!!!! I've been up since 4:00am, QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 24, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I did sleep in.....til 8:30...



I would've too,if I wasn't at work


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 24, 2010)

morning, babes and bro's!
The coffee is excellent, the sun is out, the birds are singing, and it's the morning after the Tide crushed Tennasty. All is right with the world....


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 24, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Jeff you know where to plant those lips ... right?!?!



Speaking of lips, Good morning 



rhbama3 said:


> morning, babes and bro's!
> The coffee is excellent, the sun is out, the birds are singing, and it's the morning after the Tide crushed Tennasty. All is right with the world....



Hey Robert!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 24, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Speaking of lips, Good morning
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Robert!



Hiya, OFHbabe!


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 24, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Speaking of lips, Good morning
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Robert!



No comment, no comment, no comment, no comment ... must behave, must be a good girl, you can do it Yara yes you can! Morning Mrs. OFH.


Time to catch a plane ... tty'all later


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 24, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Good morning!
> 
> 
> 
> I did sleep in.....til 8:30...


 
Slacker..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 24, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> No comment, no comment, no comment, no comment ... must behave, must be a good girl, you can do it Yara yes you can! Morning Mrs. OFH.
> 
> 
> Time to catch a plane ... tty'all later


 
Too late, you missed your flight..


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 24, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Jeff Raines said:
> 
> 
> > Jeff you know where to plant those lips ... right?!?!
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2010)

Morning!!!


----------



## MoonPie (Oct 24, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> off to pick up my deer at the processor. BBL!





Jeff C. said:


> Morning!!!



Hey Bush-hogger!

Finally rain on the way here. Works on. Planting today! We gonna have green fields after all  .


----------



## MoonPie (Oct 24, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> morning, babes and bro's!
> The coffee is excellent, the sun is out, the birds are singing, and it's the morning after the Tide crushed Tennasty. All is right with the world....



Big day here too! And there was LSU...


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 24, 2010)

Morning drive-by......Good Morning and Happy Sunday to everyone (especially to the wonderful ladies that make this forum some good entertainment for us).

Bama,  congrats, your Tide did good last night.

I think that I am going to my property up in the country and find something to     !!!!!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 24, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> No comment, no comment, no comment, no comment ... must behave, must be a good girl, you can do it Yara yes you can! Morning Mrs. OFH.
> 
> 
> Time to catch a plane ... tty'all later





Safe travels..



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Slacker..



Am not!  I kept Z up late, so he would sleep in too!



Jeff C. said:


> Morning!!!



Hey Handsome!



MoonPie said:


> Hey Bush-hogger!
> 
> Finally rain on the way here. Works on. Planting today! We gonna have green fields after all  .



Howdy Moonie!


----------



## MoonPie (Oct 24, 2010)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I think that I am going to my property up in the country and find something to     !!!!!!



Good hunting to you EE. Last week was purdy good for me. Got four!




Grits n squirrel gravy w/ eggs, in the morning. Can't beat that.



OutFishHim said:


> Hey Handsome!
> Howdy Moonie!



Howdy OFH.  .


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 24, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Big day here too! And there was LSU...


Yeah, that's why i didn't take my boat to Montgomery this weekend. Gameday traffic in Auburn is a zoo for the entire weekend. Idjits don't know how to merge or what a traffic light is. 


EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Morning drive-by......Good Morning and Happy Sunday to everyone (especially to the wonderful ladies that make this forum some good entertainment for us).
> 
> Bama,  congrats, your Tide did good last night.
> 
> I think that I am going to my property up in the country and find something to     !!!!!!



Shoot straight and put 'em on ice! 
okay, off to mold some jigheads. Got some idea's for some new colors and combo's i want to try.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Hey Bush-hogger!
> 
> Finally rain on the way here. Works on. Planting today! We gonna have green fields after all  .



Mornin Moonie....I'm only half finished. Still have another pasture to cut. If rain is on the way, I guess I'd better get bizzy!!



OutFishHim said:


> Safe travels..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hello there my Smoothness!!!



rhbama3 said:


> Yeah, that's why i didn't take my boat to Montgomery this weekend. Gameday traffic in Auburn is a zoo for the entire weekend. Idjits don't know how to merge or what a traffic light is.
> 
> 
> Shoot straight and put 'em on ice!
> okay, off to mold some jigheads. Got some idea's for some new colors and combo's i want to try.



Mornin' bammer....I'm always in the market for new colors/combo's   The bulk of those crappie at FPG were caught off your jigs


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 24, 2010)




----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



At work???  

Hello there BIGSHOT!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 24, 2010)

Mornin Yall


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Yall









  Uhhhhhh...technically, yes!!!  

Good morning....my sleepinlatesweetiepie!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 24, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Uhhhhhh...technically, yes!!!
> 
> Good morning....my sleepinlatesweetiepie!!!



Well, actually I've been up since about 10ish  Stayed out late last night with some friends... lawd I'm too old for this  

Mornin Jeffiepoo


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 24, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> At work???
> 
> Hello there BIGSHOT!!!




Hiya Jeff, be sure and tell Jared and that good lookin wife of yours HI!!





SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Yall






Hey Snowbabe!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Jeff, be sure and tell Jared and that good lookin wife of yours HI!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I tried to tell her last night....but she wouldn't let me  

Will do!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 24, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Jeff, be sure and tell Jared and that good lookin wife of yours HI!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mornin Mill


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 24, 2010)

It's dead in here, think I'll play wit da wife . . .


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 24, 2010)

Gonna have some fun in a little while.Daughter's boyfriend is coming over after church...Get to show off all the mounts AND the reserved wall space
He's already scared to death of me.

Him and my daughter homecoming pic


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2010)

Purty young lady there Jeff R.!!!

I'd be scared too.....if I was over there and you were always BTS


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 24, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Purty young lady there Jeff R.!!!
> 
> I'd be scared too.....if I was over there and you were always BTS



Thanky Jeff C.

Last weekend at a bonfire he was walking around with Cheyenne and I stepped out of the darkness..............That boy is fast,I'll give'im that


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 24, 2010)

Happy Sunday afternoon friendz. 
 Fine day fo snake hunting.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 24, 2010)

Why does deer hunting make me sweepy?!?!?
Passin thru gotta get busy on fixing the greenhouse today!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 24, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Why does deer hunting make me sweepy?!?!?
> Passin thru gotta get busy on fixing the greenhouse today!!


Guess cause it's so peaceful. Hi ya Keebs.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Oct 24, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Gonna have some fun in a little while.Daughter's boyfriend is coming over after church...Get to show off all the mounts AND the reserved wall space
> He's already scared to death of me.
> 
> Him and my daughter homecoming pic



Is that a Biebert?


----------



## Bubbette (Oct 24, 2010)

Looonngg day yesterday. Mini Me had a band competition in Statesboro. Color guard got first in their class and 4th overall. Got home about 1:30 am. Now gotta go take Mini Me to pick up her car at the school. I love the curfew for teenagers except when we're late getting home from a game or competition and she can't drive home.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 24, 2010)

I've been up since before 7 and just realised it probably wasn't worth the effort.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 24, 2010)

Off to the trees


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 24, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I've been up since before 7 and just realised it probably wasn't worth the effort.


 
They were moving about 1/2 hour before sundown in my back yard..


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 24, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Too late, you missed your flight..


You jinxed me YOU!!!!


OutFishHim said:


> Safe travels..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They lost my baggage .... I needed you for good luck. Next time you're flying with me.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 24, 2010)

ever have one of those days where there is a lot you need or would like to do, but a nap and a totally useless lazy day seems in order?
This is one of those days.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Oct 24, 2010)

Afternoon folks.  Been a long day.  Hope ya'll been behaven like usuall in here..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 24, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> ever have one of those days where there is a lot you need or would like to do, but a nap and a totally useless lazy day seems in order?
> This is one of those days.


 
I wish you would have notified me of that before I dug up a good chunk of bed space and planted 150 flowers in my front yard....


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> ever have one of those days where there is a lot you need or would like to do, but a nap and a totally useless lazy day seems in order?
> This is one of those days.



Yep....today!!! With the exception of going to Loews and getting a New Weber grill and accessories. 



Redneck Maguiver said:


> Afternoon folks.  Been a long day.  Hope ya'll been behaven like usuall in here..



Afternoon Kim!!! Ain't been much misbehavin'


----------



## Hankus (Oct 24, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> ever have one of those days where there is a lot you need or would like to do, but a nap and a totally useless lazy day seems in order?
> This is one of those days.



Yep seemed that way so I went huntin



Redneck Maguiver said:


> Afternoon folks.  Been a long day.  Hope ya'll been behaven like usuall in here..



Mostly



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I wish you would have notified me of that before I dug up a good chunk of bed space and planted 150 flowers in my front yard....



Look he's a flower child. A bloomin idjit   



Jeff C. said:


> Yep....today!!! With the exception of going to Loews and getting a New Weber grill and accessories.
> 
> 
> 
> Afternoon Kim!!! Ain't been much misbehavin'



Atternoon JeffC  I'll join ya soon as I get through huntin


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 24, 2010)

Howdy folks... been a long day of cleaning up the garage and such... ready for a 10 hour nap for sure.  Was a little dehydrated this morning.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 24, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Look he's a flower child. A bloomin idjit


 
Let's just say; A wife is one of those things in a man's life that keeps on costing money,,,,,,,,,,not to mention a fair amount of physical labor.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Yep seemed that way so I went huntin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Will do Hankus Good luck.....hope you get one this AFT!!!



BBQBOSS said:


> Howdy folks... been a long day of cleaning up the garage and such... ready for a 10 hour nap for sure.  Was a little dehydrated this morning.



I bet you are!   Hmmmmm.....wonder what caused you to be dehydrated


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 24, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Will do Hankus Good luck.....hope you get one this AFT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you are!   Hmmmmm.....wonder what caused you to be dehydrated



i think the jager, bud light, wild turkey and forty creek had something to do with it.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 24, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> i think the jager, bud light, wild turkey and forty creek had something to do with it.



Lack of correct drinkin preps will get ya everytime


----------



## Hankus (Oct 24, 2010)

I think the deer are avoiding me. Maybe I should shower on the weekends


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 24, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I think the deer are avoiding me. Maybe I should shower on the weekends


 
Gotta quit using the poptop cans and use screw top bottles in the stand..


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 24, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I think the deer are avoiding me. Maybe I should shower on the weekends



Or maybe it could, ya know, drop about 20 degrees in temperature.   


I'm about SICK TO DEATH of this heat.  


Gonna have to tie a block to ice to my behind just to go huntin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Or maybe it could, ya know, drop about 20 degrees in temperature.
> 
> 
> I'm about SICK TO DEATH of this heat.
> ...



Hankus sits on his cooler!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2010)




----------



## Hankus (Oct 24, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Gotta quit using the poptop cans and use screw top bottles in the stand..



Rekon so. I been tryin that trick bigox told me about but I ain't got good at it yet. Suppose I outta pratice in the offseason



turtlebug said:


> Or maybe it could, ya know, drop about 20 degrees in temperature.
> 
> 
> I'm about SICK TO DEATH of this heat.
> ...



Maybe ya got an idea there or ya could use a cool suit



Jeff C. said:


> Hankus sits on his cooler!!!



Don't tell em everything. Some folks need to learn on their own


----------



## Keebs (Oct 24, 2010)

Welp, nap over, about 50 bricks cleaned up & ready to level the green house, horses fed & hay'd, chickens fed & eggs up, 2nd toddy going, yep, good day, good day in deed..........


----------



## Keebs (Oct 24, 2010)

Hhhhmmmm, OutHulkHim............ got a nice ring to it...........


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 24, 2010)

<< Pepperoni Pizza
waiting on the foobaw game.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2010)

Hey y'all.....check this out!!! I'm a Happy Camper

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=578292


----------



## Hankus (Oct 24, 2010)

Lookin good on the grill there JeffC   I had grilled backstraps and fillet of crow breast wrapped in bacon with fries


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 24, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey y'all.....check this out!!! I'm a Happy Camper
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=578292


 
Very nice. Next time I expect to see baby back ribs slow cooked for 3 or 4 hours, instead of bubba burgers....


----------



## Hankus (Oct 24, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Very nice. Next time I expect to see baby back ribs slow cooked for 3 or 4 hours, instead of bubba burgers....



And a beer or two near that rascal. I bet it weren't never cristened


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Lookin good on the grill there JeffC   I had grilled backstraps and fillet of crow breast wrapped in bacon with fries



I tell ya what.....If I ate Crow, I'd be covered up in them right now. They have been around here like I've never seen them lately



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Very nice. Next time I expect to see baby back ribs slow cooked for 3 or 4 hours, instead of bubba burgers....



That's coming real soon!!!! Got a rib rack in the bag of accessories, and some of Matt's Sauce at FPG, just dying to use it


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2010)

Hankus said:


> And a beer or two near that rascal. I bet it weren't never cristened



Oh yes it was....I even pulled up a chair and sat next to it


----------



## Hankus (Oct 24, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh yes it was....I even pulled up a chair and sat next to it



Well then ya done just fine ol boy just fine


----------



## slip (Oct 24, 2010)

nother one of dem days...work work work before mom gets home tommorow

puter still half way works.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Well then ya done just fine ol boy just fine



Not really....could've done better....I ran out

BTW Miguel, you wuddin' sposed to tell nobody dem was Bubba burgers


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 24, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I've been up since before 7 and just realised it probably wasn't worth the effort.



Sign in was at 7:00 this morning!!.........Up long before that, but it was worth it!!

Good evening Folks!!..........Glad to be back home finally!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 24, 2010)

You get ya a chance at a deer yet slip


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Sign in was at 7:00 this morning!!.........Up long before that, but it was worth it!!
> 
> Good evening Folks!!..........Glad to be back home finally!!



Sign in for a Hunt?? Evenin Rutt!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 24, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Not really....could've done better....I ran out
> 
> BTW Miguel, you wuddin' sposed to tell nobody dem was Bubba burgers



  ran out  What's that  



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Sign in was at 7:00 this morning!!.........Up long before that, but it was worth it!!
> 
> Good evening Folks!!..........Glad to be back home finally!!



Yeah I was a slacker and slept in this mornin


----------



## slip (Oct 24, 2010)

Hankus said:


> You get ya a chance at a deer yet slip



nope, dont get to go again til nov 6-8. only been 3 days so far this year


----------



## Keebs (Oct 24, 2010)

slip said:


> nother one of dem days...work work work before mom gets home tommorow
> 
> puter still half way works.


Holler at jmfauver, he'll give ya a hand!



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Sign in was at 7:00 this morning!!.........Up long before that, but it was worth it!!
> 
> Good evening Folks!!..........Glad to be back home finally!!


Hate ya didn't have time to come by, but glad Tucker did good!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 24, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I've been up since before 7 and just realised it probably wasn't worth the effort.





Jeff C. said:


> Sign in for a Hunt?? Evenin Rutt!!


Sign in for a hunt test with Tucker

Congrats on the new Weber, and all the accessories!! 



Hankus said:


> ran out  What's that
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I was a slacker and slept in this mornin


Maybe if you had been on the stand at 7:00 you would have had better luck??


----------



## Hankus (Oct 24, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Sign in for a Hunt?? Evenin Rutt!!



Took ol Tucker a little tryin but he did it. Thumbs woulda helped


----------



## Hankus (Oct 24, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Sign in for a hunt test with Tucker
> 
> Congrats on the new Weber, and all the accessories!!
> 
> Maybe if you had been on the stand at 7:00 you would have had better luck??



I had an excuse. My sister and her ol man were down from 10rc so to keep peace in the family I didn't go in the mornen. Went this evenin but I blanked again. My shot average is perfect this year so far 0-0


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 24, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hate ya didn't have time to come by, but glad Tucker did good!!


Had to wait on all the other dogs to run before the judges could tally up the results!!...........And of course we had to stick around for the ribbon!!!.......Didn't leave there till 4:00 this afternoon!!...........I was ready to leave when we did, the gnat's were awful........Every person, and dog walked around there with their own personal swarm of gnats in tow


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 24, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Took ol Tucker a little tryin but he did it. Thumbs woulda helped


You keep your thumbs away from my dog!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2010)

Hankus said:


> ran out  What's that
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I was a slacker and slept in this mornin



It's called not knowin what day of the week it is 



slip said:


> nope, dont get to go again til nov 6-8. only been 3 days so far this year



Evenin' slipper!!!



Keebs said:


> Holler at jmfauver, he'll give ya a hand!
> 
> 
> Hate ya didn't have time to come by, but glad Tucker did good!!



Hello there, schweetKeebs-o-licious!!!



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Sign in for a hunt test with Tucker
> 
> Congrats on the new Weber, and all the accessories!!
> 
> Maybe if you had been on the stand at 7:00 you would have had better luck??



I gotcha....how'd he make out???

Thanks! I'll be wearin' that thing out



Hankus said:


> Took ol Tucker a little tryin but he did it. Thumbs woulda helped


----------



## Hankus (Oct 24, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You keep your thumbs away from my dog!!



I meant if he had thumbs   

Theys a Ron White joke here that I caint touch


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I meant if he had thumbs
> 
> Theys a Ron White joke here that I caint touch



Is it about the Pickle slicer???


----------



## slip (Oct 24, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> It's called not knowin what day of the week it is
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aye man.



ight folks, swamp people is on and this PC is slower 'n a snail on a turtles back.  nite


----------



## Hankus (Oct 24, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> It's called not knowin what day of the week it is
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If ya had enough to make you forget what day it was why didn't you stock pile a few extras  always be prepared


----------



## Hankus (Oct 24, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Is it about the Pickle slicer???



Nope. Bout the dog followin him enough already


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 24, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I gotcha....how'd he make out???
> 
> Thanks! I'll be wearin' that thing out


We got a pass!!.........One more pass, and we will have a title!!



Hankus said:


> I meant if he had thumbs
> 
> Theys a Ron White joke here that I caint touch


Watching Ron White on CMT now!!.........Seen it before, but it is still funny as all get out!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 24, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Had to wait on all the other dogs to run before the judges could tally up the results!!...........And of course we had to stick around for the ribbon!!!.......Didn't leave there till 4:00 this afternoon!!...........I was ready to leave when we did, the gnat's were awful........Every person, and dog walked around there with their own personal swarm of gnats in tow


How well I know, cleaning them bricks the gnats didn't give me a break!! 



Jeff C. said:


> Hello there, schweetKeebs-o-licious!!!






slip said:


> Aye man.
> 
> 
> 
> ight folks, swamp people is on and this PC is slower 'n a snail on a turtles back.  nite


Following right behind ya, slipster!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 24, 2010)

Nite slip

Nite keebs


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2010)

slip said:


> Aye man.
> 
> 
> 
> ight folks, swamp people is on and this PC is slower 'n a snail on a turtles back.  nite



Nite slip!!



Hankus said:


> If ya had enough to make you forget what day it was why didn't you stock pile a few extras  always be prepared



That ain't what made me ferget what day it was



Hankus said:


> Nope. Bout the dog followin him enough already



Can't find it


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 24, 2010)

slip said:


> Aye man.
> 
> 
> 
> ight folks, swamp people is on and this PC is slower 'n a snail on a turtles back.  nite





Keebs said:


> How well I know, cleaning them bricks the gnats didn't give me a break!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do Ya'll know what the beer dog is??..........It's the last dog to run for the day!!...........That means that all responsibilities for the day are done on hunt test day!!

The beer dog has run!!........Good night folks!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Do Ya'll know what the beer dog is??..........It's the last dog to run for the day!!...........That means that all responsibilities for the day are done on hunt test day!!
> 
> The beer dog has run!!........Good night folks!!



Nite Ms Keebs and Rutt!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 24, 2010)

Nite RUTT and thanks for passin that knowledge along. I'm sure I'll use it sometime


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 24, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Nite RUTT and thanks for passin that knowledge along. I'm sure I'll use it sometime


Anytime Bro!!.......G'night Ya'll


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2010)

I guess I'm gonna call it a night also....been a lonnngg past three days. I'm still wore out... Nite Hankus


----------



## Hankus (Oct 24, 2010)

Nite JeffC I'm turnin out the lights as I head out the door. I'm gone too. Nite everbody


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 24, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Nite JeffC I'm turnin out the lights as I head out the door. I'm gone too. Nite everbody


 
Nite Hankus. You sleep outside?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Oct 25, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/K8E_zMLCRNg?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/K8E_zMLCRNg?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


It was the night before monday,
and all throu the thread.
Not a driveler was driveling.

Hope everyone sleeps well.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 25, 2010)

I kill da cricket.....I'm here till noon at least


----------



## Hankus (Oct 25, 2010)

East when ya kilt the next un Raineman ya woke me up. Auhite then


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 25, 2010)

Hankus said:


> East when ya kilt the next un Raineman ya woke me up. Auhite then



sorry bout that,I be quieter


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 25, 2010)

especially on a Monday.


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 25, 2010)

morning folks.....Monday morning status report completed,now it's coffee time


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Oct 25, 2010)

Morning Peeps. 

 I know it's Monday, that ugly day of the week when all " You know what breaks loose " but what the Heck, Hope all goes good for ya today.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 25, 2010)

mornin giw, Tiny, RM and Raineman

George Strait "baby's gotten good at goodbye" was playin on my radio when I got up. Rekon that means anythin to anybody  Shore don't mean nuttin to me


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 25, 2010)

It's Friday for me....although I am coming in to work 12 hours OT on wednesday


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 25, 2010)

Mernin errryybuddy..


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 25, 2010)

Mornin'......


It started raining just before we had to go to the bus stop...


And my finger hurts!


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 25, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning Peeps.
> 
> I know it's Monday, that ugly day of the week when all " You know what breaks loose " but what the Heck, Hope all goes good for ya today.





Hankus said:


> mornin giw, Tiny, RM and Raineman
> 
> George Strait "baby's gotten good at goodbye" was playin on my radio when I got up. Rekon that means anythin to anybody  Shore don't mean nuttin to me





Jeff Raines said:


> It's Friday for me....although I am coming in to work 12 hours OT on wednesday





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin errryybuddy..





OutFishHim said:


> Mornin'......
> 
> 
> It started raining just before we had to go to the bus stop...
> ...



Morning folks......If you would stop poking everybody it would not hurt


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 25, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Mornin'......
> 
> 
> It started raining just before we had to go to the bus stop...
> ...


 
Want me to make it feel better?


----------



## F14Gunner (Oct 25, 2010)

Morning all What a lovely day Glad I'm not driving in it.


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 25, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Morning folks......If you would stop poking everybody it would not hurt



I ripped my fingernail off yesterday....



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Want me to make it feel better?



I'm interested in what you have in mind...



F14Gunner said:


> Morning all What a lovely day Glad I'm not driving in it.



What's up G!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 25, 2010)

I think they should give out baby wipes and diapers in the sports forum cause all i ever see over there is a bunch of whining and crying!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 25, 2010)

OFH, The only cure to making the pain go away with your fingernail being ripped out is.................Just take a big hammer and smash     your big toe on your left foot.

See, the pain in your left big toe had already over-ridden your finger pain and you don't even feel the finger pain at all.  See how simple that was !!!!

Ok, I am kidding you of course.  I really do hope your finger feels better and really soon this Monday morning.

I am having to postpone my work schedule today because of the rain possibility BUT heck, we need the rain so badly so I will go to the back-up plan for tomorrow instead.

Happy Monday to everyone.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 25, 2010)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> OFH, The only cure to making the pain go away with your fingernail being ripped out is.................Just take a big hammer and smash     your big toe on your left foot.
> 
> See, the pain in your left big toe had already over-ridden your finger pain and you don't even feel the finger pain at all.  See how simple that was !!!!
> 
> ...




Great idea for the pain, Mike! 

Good morning to you as well!


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 25, 2010)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> OFH, The only cure to making the pain go away with your fingernail being ripped out is.................Just take a big hammer and smash     your big toe on your left foot.
> 
> See, the pain in your left big toe had already over-ridden your finger pain and you don't even feel the finger pain at all.  See how simple that was !!!!
> 
> ...





I wonder if that would have the same effect if I use someone else's toe.


----------



## Benji314 (Oct 25, 2010)

Grrrrrrr....need coffee..........

On a different note, I have decided to be a cop again. Reckon it's in my blood.


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 25, 2010)

It is a beautiful Monday morning! I got to wake up with Daddy and later on go to work with him. I get to pour concrete today and make his boss nervous, woohoo!!!! Pics later on Y'all have a great day too!!!! Heather i'm waiting on pics of Green Heather


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 25, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I ripped my fingernail off yesterday....



Been there done that,even a few toes....



OutFishHim said:


> I wonder if that would have the same effect if I use someone else's toe.



Maybe,maybe not but it should make ya laugh and forget about it for a few minutes



Benji314 said:


> Grrrrrrr....need coffee..........
> 
> On a different note, I have decided to be a cop again. Reckon it's in my blood.



Coffee is ready...It may be in your blood or it is just the perfect job that makes you happy....



YaraG. said:


> It is a beautiful Monday morning! I got to wake up with Daddy and later on go to work with him. I get to pour concrete today and make his boss nervous, woohoo!!!! Pics later on Y'all have a great day too!!!! Heather i'm waiting on pics of Green Heather



Morning....


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 25, 2010)

Mornin hunny...


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 25, 2010)

Rainy mornin' in Georgia!!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 25, 2010)

Mornin' Yall.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 25, 2010)

Hankus said:


> mornin giw, Tiny, RM and Raineman
> 
> George Strait "baby's gotten good at goodbye" was playin on my radio when I got up. Rekon that means anythin to anybody - Shore don't me


 Maybe sub a diff name???  



Jeff Raines said:


> It's Friday for me....although I am coming in to work 12 hours OT on wednesday


Hiya BTS Jeff! 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin errryybuddy..


Well looky heh, who's this all perky this Monday Morning??? 



OutFishHim said:


> Mornin'......
> It started raining just before we had to go to the bus stop...
> And my finger hurts!


Send the rain down here, I'll take it! 
 find Matty, he's got some meds that'l help ya, he needs to share! 



jmfauver said:


> Morning folks......If you would stop poking everybody it would not hurt


How else she gonna get your attention?? 



F14Gunner said:


> Morning all What a lovely day Glad I'm not driving in it.


Hiya Gary!  



BBQBOSS said:


> I think they should give out baby wipes and diapers in the sports forum cause all i ever see over there is a bunch of whining and crying!


You didn't get the notice??  It's BYOW's over there! 



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> OFH, The only cure to making the pain go away with your fingernail being ripped out is.................Just take a big hammer and smash     your big toe on your left foot.
> 
> See, the pain in your left big toe had already over-ridden your finger pain and you don't even feel the finger pain at all.  See how simple that was !!!!
> 
> ...



Hhhhmmmmm, not sure I wanna consult you in the future or not  



Benji314 said:


> Grrrrrrr....need coffee..........
> 
> On a different note, I have decided to be a cop again. Reckon it's in my blood.


 Sumthin told me you might do that......... but hey, whatever floats your boat, you're just a "natural" that's all!! 



YaraG. said:


> It is a beautiful Monday morning! I got to wake up with Daddy and later on go to work with him. I get to pour concrete today and make his boss nervous, woohoo!!!! Pics later on Y'all have a great day too!!!! Heather i'm waiting on pics of Green Heather


 Now this I'd love to see!!! 

MORNING FOLKS!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 25, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I wonder if that would have the same effect if I use someone else's toe.



OFH,
Well it just might work that way as long as it wasn't MY toes !!!!!      Heck, the entertainment value alone would be worth the effort.


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 25, 2010)

Keebs said:


> How else she gonna get your attention??



The  same way most do....mention food or fishing


----------



## Keebs (Oct 25, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> The  same way most do....mention food or fishing


 true, true............

Hey TPaw!! 
 Mornin Chief!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 25, 2010)

Hmmm....Halloween week! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love Halloween!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 25, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Maybe sub a diff name???
> 
> 
> Hiya BTS Jeff!
> ...



Talk about 'bright-eyed and bushy tailed'


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 25, 2010)

Keebs said:


> true, true............
> 
> Hey TPaw!!
> Mornin Chief!



At least I am honest



jsullivan03 said:


> Hmmm....Halloween week!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Morning.....I don't need a mask for Halloween,I just go as myself


----------



## Hankus (Oct 25, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Maybe sub a diff name???
> 
> MORNING FOLKS!!



Mornin keebs

Got a name in mind


----------



## Hankus (Oct 25, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Hmmm....Halloween week!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You just like dressin up as an idjit and goin to drinkin parties 

 

Mornen sulli I contemplates sullification of an armerdiler yesterday but he runnoft


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 25, 2010)

Hankus said:


> You just like dressin up as an idjit and goin to drinkin parties
> 
> 
> 
> Mornen sulli I contemplates sullification of an armerdiler yesterday but he runnoft


  I don't have to dress up to look like an idgit!  but the drinkin parties are a must. 

I shot another one this weekend.  The blasted thing ran off with my arrow sticking out of its shell and I never could find it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 25, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> I don't have to dress up to look like an idgit! but the drinkin parties are a must.
> 
> I shot another one this weekend. The blasted thing ran off with my arrow sticking out of its shell and I never could find it.


 
Gotta poke em' in the head....


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 25, 2010)

Keebs said:


> true, true............
> 
> Hey TPaw!!
> Mornin Chief!



Mornin' Ms Keebs



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Gotta poke em' in the head....



I want one of them in your avatar, in my backyard. Incorporate a Smoker on one side and a wood fired Oven on the other

Hate to know what it would cost though!!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 25, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Hmmm....Halloween week!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meee tooo!!!  My Daddy was born on Halloween, we called him our "Boo Baby"! 
Too bad Mama couldn't have held on to me a couple more days & I woulda been a boobaby too!



Jeff C. said:


> Talk about 'bright-eyed and bushy tailed'






Hankus said:


> Mornin keebs
> 
> Got a name in mind


Yeah, but I won't bust ya on it just yet............ 



Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Ms Keebs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get in line, I done asked for one at Dulieville!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 25, 2010)

Mornin happy peeps.
 Sided ta sit diz one out storms a comin' an stuff.
 Got it here now. Checked weather this morn an we's in a blasted tornado watch. So i forgos da swamp,...........for now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 25, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Meee tooo!!!  My Daddy was born on Halloween, we called him our "Boo Baby"!
> Too bad Mama couldn't have held on to me a couple more days & I woulda been a boobaby too!
> 
> 
> ...



OK....we'll do yours first. Then you can tell me what you would've done differently and I can make the necessary changes

You got a Birfday comin' up???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 25, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I want one of them in your avatar, in my backyard. Incorporate a Smoker on one side and a wood fired Oven on the other
> 
> Hate to know what it would cost though!!!


 
I can certainly design it and have it built. It ain't nothin but money...


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 25, 2010)

Hoooooo Weeeeee!! it's a coming down naw. 
 Sprinkle sprinkle little star. Morning drops from above.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 25, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> I don't have to dress up to look like an idgit!  but the drinkin parties are a must.
> 
> I shot another one this weekend.  The blasted thing ran off with my arrow sticking out of its shell and I never could find it.



I doubt they run off with lead in em. They may run but they leave the lead 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I can certainly design it and have it built. It ain't nothin but money...



Seems like ownin most things is directly related to what ya can or will pay for em


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 25, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hoooooo Weeeeee!! it's a coming down naw.
> Sprinkle sprinkle little star. Morning drops from above.


 
Hogtrap,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Poet laureate of Byron County..


----------



## Keebs (Oct 25, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Mornin happy peeps.
> Sided ta sit diz one out storms a comin' an stuff.
> Got it here now. Checked weather this morn an we's in a blasted tornado watch. So i forgos da swamp,...........for now.


Keep your ears tuned & get ready to hit the ditch!! 



Jeff C. said:


> OK....we'll do yours first. Then you can tell me what you would've done differently and I can make the necessary changes
> 
> You got a Birfday comin' up???


Ok, just get Sparky to get bizzy wit it!! 
 why yes, yes I do..................


----------



## Keebs (Oct 25, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hogtrap,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Poet laureate of Byron County..


I was thinking 'bout the same thing!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 25, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hoooooo Weeeeee!! it's a coming down naw.
> Sprinkle sprinkle little star. Morning drops from above.



Sprinkle n stop here prolly ain't settle the dust on my car


----------



## Hankus (Oct 25, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hogtrap,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Poet laureate of Byron County..



Ain't ya supposed to have a translate when ya is talkin in ferin languages


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 25, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Ain't ya supposed to have a translate when ya is talkin in ferin languages


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 25, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Ain't ya supposed to have a translate when ya is talkin in ferin languages


 
Idjit...


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 25, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I can certainly design it and have it built. It ain't nothin but money...



Therein, lies the problem.... Wonder what a ball-park figure would be on something like that??? Just curious!!



hogtrap44 said:


> Hoooooo Weeeeee!! it's a coming down naw.
> Sprinkle sprinkle little star. Morning drops from above.



Mornin' Craig.....we've had some HEAVY rain this mornin'.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 25, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Therein, lies the problem.... Wonder what a ball-park figure would be on something like that??? Just curious!!
> .


 
That particular project had around 500 sf. of stone patio, about 30 ft. of stone seat wall and the fireplace. Not including the grading, drainage issues to be addressed and landscape, the stone work was around 21K...


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 25, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Maybe sub a diff name???
> 
> 
> Hiya BTS Jeff!
> ...


Can ya believe they won't let me show up in my stilettos!!!


jsullivan03 said:


> Hmmm....Halloween week!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me too, me too, me too, me too! Although your avatar does scare some people that hate clowns ... keep it up and you'll see.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 25, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That particular project had around 500 sf. of stone patio, about 30 ft. of stone seat wall and the fireplace. Not including the grading, drainage issues to be addressed and landscape, the stone work was around 21K...



How do you WHISTLE on here???


----------



## Keebs (Oct 25, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That particular project had around 500 sf. of stone patio, about 30 ft. of stone seat wall and the fireplace. Not including the grading, drainage issues to be addressed and landscape, the stone work was around 21K...






YaraG. said:


> Can ya believe they won't let me show up in my stilettos!!!
> 
> 
> Me too, me too, me too, me too! Although your avatar does scare some people that hate clowns ... keep it up and you'll see.


 I just don't see why not!  You would be aerating the soil for them!! 



Jeff C. said:


> How do you WHISTLE on here???


 pucker yo lips......................


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 25, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> How do you WHISTLE on here???


 
Depends on what your whistling and who your whistling at. If it's Yara and wearing her railroad spikes then it's a different pucker than it is for the price of a nice fireplace....


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 25, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I just don't see why not!  You would be aerating the soil for them!!
> 
> 
> pucker yo lips......................


----------



## Keebs (Oct 25, 2010)

WHO jinxed it?!?!?  Doesn't look like ANY rain is gonna hit my area!!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Oct 25, 2010)

Just a checking in.  Storms have passed for now, but more rain a coming.  Ya'll hold the fort down


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 25, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Depends on what your whistling and who your whistling at. If it's Yara and wearing her railroad spikes then it's a different pucker than it is for the price of a nice fireplace....


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 25, 2010)

Keebs said:


> WHO jinxed it?!?!?  Doesn't look like ANY rain is gonna hit my area!!





If we don`t git some rain, Im` gonna throw a foreevermore, full grown orangagtang fit, complete with bullets, knives, and fire. And when I throw a fit, it stays throwed. 


Mornin`...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 25, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> If we don`t git some rain, Im` gonna throw a foreevermore, full grown orangagtang fit, complete with bullets, knives, and fire. And when I throw a fit, it stays throwed.
> 
> 
> Mornin`...


 
Can we get a video of you throwin that fit with your gimp knee? It oughta be worth some money on AFV...


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 25, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> If we don`t git some rain, Im` gonna throw a foreevermore, full grown orangagtang fit, complete with bullets, knives, and fire. And when I throw a fit, it stays throwed.
> 
> 
> Mornin`...



If it's any consolation Nic.....everything I got so far is Running that way.

Mornin'....


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 25, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Can we get a video of you throwin that fit with your gimp knee? It oughta be worth some money on AFV...



Yeah....I wanna see His orangatang impression


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 25, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah....I wanna see His orangatang impression


 
Don't oranatangs have red butts??? Just askin...


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 25, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't oranatangs have *puckered* red butts??? Just askin...



Sounds like they do


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 25, 2010)

Good morning driveby!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 25, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> If we don`t git some rain, Im` gonna throw a foreevermore, full grown orangagtang fit, complete with bullets, knives, and fire. And when I throw a fit, it stays throwed.
> 
> 
> Mornin`...


Uuuuhhh, Nic?  You notice which direction to be facing when you start your hissy fit, don'tcha???



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't oranatangs have red butts??? Just askin...





Jeff C. said:


> Sounds like they do


You two are gonna be in trwubble!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 25, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Good morning driveby!



Mornin' bammer!!!



Keebs said:


> Uuuuhhh, Nic?  You notice which direction to be facing when you start your *hissy* fit, don'tcha???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



UH.....you might want to get a HEAD-START yoself


----------



## Keebs (Oct 25, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' bammer!!!
> 
> 
> 
> UH.....you might want to get a HEAD-START yoself


I haz anti-hissy armour on..................


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 25, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I haz anti-hissy armour on..................



slip loaned me one of his NINJI outfits


----------



## Keebs (Oct 25, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> slip loaned me one of his NINJI outfits



 did he loan ya the throwin starz things???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 25, 2010)

It's amazing what the rain did for the color on the trees. They went from drab, with very little color showing to full blown technicolor...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 25, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's amazing what the rain did for the color on the trees. They went from drab, with very little color showing to full blown technicolor...


Must have washed the dust off of em!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 25, 2010)

Keebs said:


> did he loan ya the throwin starz things???


 
Here Jeff, you can borrow a couple from my collection;


----------



## Keebs (Oct 25, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's amazing what the rain did for the color on the trees. They went from drab, with very little color showing to full blown technicolor...






RUTTNBUCK said:


> Must have washed the dust off of em!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 25, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Here Jeff, you can borrow a couple from my collection;



Those bring back some good memories... I had all of those but the one on the top right when i was growing up.  Man i would throw those things everyday.  Dad's barn had holes all in it!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 25, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Here Jeff, you can borrow a couple from my collection;


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 25, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Those bring back some good memories... I had all of those but the one on the top right when i was growing up. Man i would throw those things everyday. Dad's barn had holes all in it!


 
Did you master the 1/4 rotation they would do in flight while using the three different throwing techniques?  My dads garage walls look like they have been peppered with birdshot to this day..


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 25, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Did you master the 1/4 rotation they would do in flight while using the three different throwing techniques?  My dads garage walls look like they have been peppered with birdshot to this day..



man i was high tech!  I had 'em modified where i could bend'em around corners!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 25, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> man i was high tech! I had 'em modified where i could bend'em around corners!!


 
Matrix Shuriken's.....


----------



## Sterlo58 (Oct 25, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> man i was high tech!  I had 'em modified where i could bend'em around corners!!



You have learned well grasshoppa.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 25, 2010)

Y'all lucky...... All I had was oyster shells to throw.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 25, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> You have learned well grasshoppa.


 
He only made it to cricket. He never learned to snatch the pebble from Elfiii's hand.



Jeff C. said:


> Y'all lucky...... All I had was oyster shells to throw.


 
Them things are deadly in their own right...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 25, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Matrix Shuriken's.....





Sterlo58 said:


> You have learned well grasshoppa.



Yep, and they would sink up good and deep in a thigh!


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 25, 2010)

Another day another dollar


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 25, 2010)

It's sad that Yara has to supervise Nautical Son to get him to do his job right..


----------



## Capt Quirk (Oct 25, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Meee tooo!!!  My Daddy was born on Halloween, we called him our "Boo Baby"!
> Too bad Mama couldn't have held on to me a couple more days & I woulda been a boobaby too!



I think I was a booboo baby...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 25, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Another day another dollar



no no no....  another day another dime for you and 90 cents to gubment and welfare.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 25, 2010)

She's a slave driver I tell ya'


----------



## Keebs (Oct 25, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> I think I was a booboo baby...


 UUUHHH, you *think*??  When be your birfday??



BBQBOSS said:


> no no no....  another day another dime for you and 90 cents to gubment and welfare.


 sad but true! 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's sad that Yara has to supervise Nautical Son to get him to do his job right..


She's having way tooo much fun!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 25, 2010)

Check out this avatar!   :rofl 

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=5440623&postcount=5


----------



## Keebs (Oct 25, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Check out this avatar!   :rofl
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=5440623&postcount=5



Dat won't be around long....................


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 25, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> no no no....  another day another dime for you and 90 cents to gubment and welfare.



I got a raise.....$1 mine $9 to guberment


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 25, 2010)

afternoon, folks!
Just finished eating my last BBQ sammich from Austin's, EVER!
Sat in the drive thru for 15 minutes before they tell me that one of the cooks had walked off and that it would be just a few more minutes. Ten minutes later, i get handed two cold BBQ pork sammiches and two orders of cold soggy fries. I am officially done with that place!


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 25, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> afternoon, folks!
> Just finished eating my last BBQ sammich from Austin's, EVER!
> Sat in the drive thru for 15 minutes before they tell me that one of the cooks had walked off and that it would be just a few more minutes. Ten minutes later, i get handed two cold BBQ pork sammiches and two orders of cold soggy fries. I am officially done with that place!



I hate lunches like that


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 25, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> no no no....  another day another dime for you and 90 cents to gubment and welfare.



that is the avatar I was trying to use, but it told me i'm not allowed to have animated avatars   So i settled for the fixed version of the picture.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 25, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I hate lunches like that



At some point, i'll have to weigh in on the SEC vs. PAC10/Boise State threads in the sports forum, but ya'll seem to have it covered pretty well.


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 25, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> At some point, i'll have to weigh in on the SEC vs. PAC10/Boise State threads in the sports forum, but ya'll seem to have it covered pretty well.



Some folks need to wake up....


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 25, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> that is the avatar I was trying to use, but it told me i'm not allowed to have animated avatars   So i settled for the fixed version of the picture.



Works for me!  But that could just be because im smarter than you???


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 25, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> afternoon, folks!
> Just finished eating my last BBQ sammich from Austin's, EVER!
> Sat in the drive thru for 15 minutes before they tell me that one of the cooks had walked off and that it would be just a few more minutes. Ten minutes later, i get handed two cold BBQ pork sammiches and two orders of cold soggy fries. I am officially done with that place!



Here ya go Rob! 

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=5437971&postcount=11


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 25, 2010)

afternoon folks...quick fly by


----------



## Hankus (Oct 25, 2010)

Wish I could drink at work. I wonder if the beer tasting union needs a new member


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 25, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Wish I could drink at work. I wonder if the beer tasting union needs a new member


Send em' an application, who knows?

Did the rain show up in the afternoon like I said it would?


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 25, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Here ya go Rob!
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=5437971&postcount=11



Found some houses for you to look at. 
http://www.realtor.com/realestateandhomes-search/Albany_GA?source=web

Pick one while i find some job listings for you.....


----------



## Keebs (Oct 25, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Send em' an application, who knows?
> 
> _*Did the rain show up in the afternoon like I said it would?*_


 Not here it didn't!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 25, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Send em' an application, who knows?
> 
> Did the rain show up in the afternoon like I said it would?



What is this "rain" of which you speak? I've heard people talk about it but apparently you need clouds for it to happen. Nothing but sunshine here.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 25, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Send em' an application, who knows?
> 
> Did the rain show up in the afternoon like I said it would?


It did here!!.......Just a little north of him!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 25, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Send em' an application, who knows?
> 
> Did the rain show up in the afternoon like I said it would?



Wonder what they will think when I list the drivelers under references   

Yessir it shore did started good bout 215 in my exzact spot, as a matter of fact its still rainin some now with a low rumble of thunder now and then


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 25, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Not here it didn't!!   If we don`t git some rain, Im` gonna throw a foreevermore, full grown orangagtang fit too!!!



You too!!! Miguel, get your camera out....


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 25, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> You too!!! Miguel, get your camera out....


----------



## Keebs (Oct 25, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Wonder what they will think when I list the drivelers under references
> 
> Yessir it shore did started good bout 215 in my exzact spot, as a matter of fact its still rainin some now with a low rumble of thunder now and then


My niece in Dublin just said that she was seeing hail in her front yard & sirens going off!!



Jeff C. said:


> You too!!! Miguel, get your camera out....


 It's NIC that has dem fits, not Mmwaah!



jsullivan03 said:


>


 oh hush!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 25, 2010)

No hail here but they was some around. Hope it weren't at my house.


----------



## Bubbette (Oct 25, 2010)

Allison got her cast off today. She's so excited. Anyone want to take bets on how long until her next injury? She still has at least 3 football games left and then Winter Guard starts.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 25, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Allison got her cast off today. She's so excited. Anyone want to take bets on how long until her next injury? She still has at least 3 football games left and then Winter Guard starts.



Major or minor


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 25, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


>





BTW....how's that little Kricket doin....she ain't gonna come drivel with us??


----------



## Hankus (Oct 25, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> BTW....how's that little Kricket doin....she ain't gonna come drivel with us??



You scared Krikit off


----------



## Keebs (Oct 25, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Allison got her cast off today. She's so excited. Anyone want to take bets on how long until her next injury? She still has at least 3 football games left and then Winter Guard starts.


You wanna start a poll?? 



Jeff C. said:


> BTW....how's that little Kricket doin....she ain't gonna come drivel with us??


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 25, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> BTW....how's that little Kricket doin....she ain't gonna come drivel with us??



I dunno.  Mebbe yall scared her off.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 25, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> I dunno.  Mebbe yall scared her off.


 Not us!!    
We's Innocent, Innocent I tell you!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 25, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Wonder what they will think when I list the drivelers under references
> 
> Yessir it shore did started good bout 215 in my exzact spot, as a matter of fact its still rainin some now with a low rumble of thunder now and then


 
Just put down Muddy and Quack, you'll be a shoe in for the job..


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 25, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> I dunno.  Mebbe yall scared her off.



When's da last time you looked at ya avatar


----------



## Hankus (Oct 25, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Not us!!
> We's Innocent, Innocent I tell you!!



We's shore are


----------



## Hankus (Oct 25, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just put down Muddy and Quack, you'll be a shoe in for the job..



Kinda scared to put Muddy, he may still want to band me


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 25, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Kinda scared to put Muddy, he may still want to band me


 
He's a big kitten. Don't fret him none..


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 25, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He's a big kitten. Don't fret him none..



    Meow!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 25, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Allison got her cast off today. She's so excited. Anyone want to take bets on how long until her next injury? She still has at least 3 football games left and then Winter Guard starts.



Is it horrible of me to hope that my daughter's football team doesn't win another game? If they do, then they make the playoffs which will blow my Alabama/Miss. State weekend plans outta the water!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 25, 2010)

Better go light the Weber....I'm on wear that thing out every chance I get!!!  Just a flat-iron steak


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 25, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Better go light the Weber....I'm on wear that thing out every chance I get!!!  Just a flat-iron steak



slobber..... Jeff, that sounds mighty fine!

I'm frying ranch chicken wings, au gratin potatoes, and steaming some asparagus for supper.


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 25, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Better go light the Weber....I'm on wear that thing out every chance I get!!!  Just a flat-iron steak



Pics Jeff, we need pics!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 25, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> slobber..... Jeff, that sounds mighty fine!
> 
> I'm frying ranch chicken wings, au gratin potatoes, and steaming some asparagus for supper.


 


Jeff C. said:


> Better go light the Weber....I'm on wear that thing out every chance I get!!!  Just a flat-iron steak


 
I hate both of y'all....


----------



## Capt Quirk (Oct 25, 2010)

Keebs said:


> UUUHHH, you *think*??  When be your birfday??


November 15, 10 &11 years behind my sibs. What you think? Booboo??


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 25, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I hate both of y'all....



you still on the rice cake and water diet?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 25, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> you still on the rice cake and water diet?


 
Can't afford rice cakes,,,,,,,,just water..


----------



## Hankus (Oct 25, 2010)

Hey MC is they a special way to wade the crick


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 25, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Hey MC is they a special way to wade the crick


 
Depends on how deep you wanna go and how fast you wanna get there...


----------



## Hankus (Oct 25, 2010)

I got some ice a cup and a bottle. Rekon that do it  or do ya use sumthin else


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 25, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


>


Hush you!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Depends on what your whistling and who your whistling at. If it's Yara and wearing her railroad spikes then it's a different pucker than it is for the price of a nice fireplace....


 you done yet????


Keebs said:


> I just don't see why not!  You would be aerating the soil for them!!
> 
> 
> pucker yo lips......................


You too .. huh, you too! You should be ashamed of ya self!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's sad that Yara has to supervise Nautical Son to get him to do his job right..





Miguel Cervantes said:


> She's a slave driver I tell ya'





Keebs said:


> UUUHHH, you *think*??  When be your birfday??
> 
> 
> sad but true!
> ...



This is what happens, when I send him off to work and don't see him for weeks. I don't send him to play ... I send his butt to work! Get it done so you can get home and do some real work!!!!! Move it gringo  move it!!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 25, 2010)

Jurzie


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 25, 2010)

TORNADO just touched down in cadler county


----------



## Hankus (Oct 25, 2010)

Somemore hail in dublin I guarantee


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 25, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> TORNADO just touched down in cadler county


 
You been hittin the xanex again??


----------



## Hankus (Oct 25, 2010)

MC you idjit  OVER ICE OR MIXED


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 25, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You been hittin the xanex again??



no they realy did


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 25, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> no they realy did



where is Cadler County?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 25, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> no they realy did


 
I'll give you a microburst or straightline winds, but no vortex signature was on the radar in any of the velocity modes...


----------



## Hankus (Oct 25, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> where is Cadler County?



(In my best Foxworthy voice) We've seen it on the map. Its purple


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 25, 2010)

Hankus said:


> (In my best Foxworthy voice) We've seen it on the map. Its purple


Be nice. Seth is merely "n" deficient today...


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 25, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Be nice. Seth is merely "n" deficient today...




Forgot i was reading a romper room post.
Yeah, that N woulda helped.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 25, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Be nice. Seth is merely "n" deficient today...



Bbbb bububu but he layed it up there so nice I just had to hit it


----------



## Bubbette (Oct 25, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Major or minor



Major. She doesn't know what a minor injury is.



rhbama3 said:


> Is it horrible of me to hope that my daughter's football team doesn't win another game? If they do, then they make the playoffs which will blow my Alabama/Miss. State weekend plans outta the water!



Too late. They're already in the playoffs, we just don't know the date or place of the first game.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 25, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Major. She doesn't know what a minor injury is.
> 
> 
> 
> Too late. They're already in the playoffs, we just don't know the date or place of the first game.



sigh........
Guess, i'll have to go to Tuscaloosa alone and upgrade my seat to the 30 yard line.
darn.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 25, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Major. She doesn't know what a minor injury is.
> 
> 
> 
> Too late. They're already in the playoffs, we just don't know the date or place of the first game.



Just wonderin how to best place my bet. 7 weeks is my guess. Hope she makes it longer though. Maybe she is tired of casts, braces etc  I think its bamers fault though, she probably can't help it one bit


----------



## Bubbette (Oct 25, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> sigh........
> Guess, i'll have to go to Tuscaloosa alone and upgrade my seat to the 30 yard line.
> darn.



I don't think so! I just canceled your credit card! 



Hankus said:


> Just wonderin how to best place my bet. 7 weeks is my guess. Hope she makes it longer though. Maybe she is tired of casts, braces etc  I think its bamers fault though, she probably can't help it one bit



7 weeks sounds about right. She's tired of casts/braces but that doesn't seem to make much difference. She's just accident prone like her father.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 25, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> I don't think so! I just canceled your credit card!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 weeks sounds about right. She's tired of casts/braces but that doesn't seem to make much difference. She's just accident prone like her father.




I AM NOT accident prone!
I'm just safety challenged....


----------



## Hankus (Oct 25, 2010)

Backstrap, sweet tater, turnip with keebs relish and corn bread


----------



## Keebs (Oct 25, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> November 15, 10 &11 years behind my sibs. What you think? Booboo??


Yeppers, I'd call you an "Uh-Oh" fer sure!


Evenin folks, drive-by, 'puter is acting *funny* and it ain't "ha-ha" funny neither!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 25, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> sigh........
> Guess, i'll have to go to tuscaloosa alone and upgrade my seat to the 30 yard line.
> darn.


 
a----hemmm...


----------



## Hankus (Oct 25, 2010)

Crck n coke n


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 25, 2010)

hey hankdrankus!!!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 25, 2010)

Howdy BOSS


----------



## Hankus (Oct 25, 2010)

Gotta be carful in the crick it makes my eyes warm


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 25, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Found some houses for you to look at.
> http://www.realtor.com/realestateandhomes-search/Albany_GA?source=web
> 
> Pick one while i find some job listings for you.....



Dang!!! $600k houses?!?!?!?! What kind of money do you think i make?!?!?!   Find me something in the 200-250 range. 

Find any jobs yet?!?!?!?!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 25, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Howdy BOSS



Im thirsty.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 25, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Im thirsty.



I'm fixin my thirst problem rite now 

Guinness extra stout and crick n coke 

Did I mention my eyes are warm


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 25, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I'm fixin my thirst problem rite now
> 
> Guinness extra stout and crick n coke
> 
> Did I mention my eyes are warm



Guiness sucks man.  Theres less alkehawl  in guinness than there is in Bud select 55 calorie crap.  Now put down the crazy english/irish junk and get you one of these:


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 25, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Guiness sucks man. Theres less alkehawl in guinness than there is in Bud select 55 calorie crap. Now put down the crazy english/irish junk and get you one of these:
> 
> View attachment 564538


 

Anything from the NBB RAWKS!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 25, 2010)

Mannnnn....I done MESSED-UP!!!! Didn't get any pics of that flat-iron and corn on the cob, off the Weber

I rubbed that baby down, seared it over 500 deg coals with pear wood for 1 1/2 mins. on bof sides, then indirect for about 20 more minutes at about 350-375 deg. The corn on the cob indirect wrapped in foil filled with butter. Meanwhile, had sweet taters in the oven baking....shoulda put them on the grill too_(where's the kickin' yoself in da butt smiley)_ Along with EYE-talian five grain bread slathered with butter

Lawd....that was the best one yet!!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 25, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Guiness sucks man.  Theres less alkehawl  in guinness than there is in Bud select 55 calorie crap.  Now put down the crazy english/irish junk and get you one of these:
> 
> View attachment 564538



The Guiness Foreign Extra Stout is 7.5 More than yer NBB


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 25, 2010)

Hankus said:


> The Guiness Foreign Extra Stout is 7.5 More than yer NBB



Still tastes like dog dung though.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 25, 2010)

Hankus said:


> The Guiness Foreign Extra Stout is 7.5 More than yer NBB


 
Yeah, but who enjoys drinkin cold burnt molasses....

If you're after a qwick burn then getcha some of this stuff;






It's killin folks and puttin them in the hospital all over the nation.

But if true refined brewing heaven is what your after then this one here is the cream of the crop;


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 25, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mannnnn....I done MESSED-UP!!!! Didn't get any pics of that flat-iron and corn on the cob, off the Weber
> 
> I rubbed that baby down, seared it over 500 deg coals with pear wood for 1 1/2 mins. on bof sides, then indirect for about 20 more minutes at about 350-375 deg. The corn on the cob indirect wrapped in foil filled with butter. Meanwhile, had sweet taters in the oven baking....shoulda put them on the grill too_(where's the kickin' yoself in da butt smiley)_ Along with EYE-talian five grain bread slathered with
> 
> ...




Dadgum rookie!!!! Useless without pics!! Now stop making love to the weber andget some pics next time!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 25, 2010)

_Miller lite_


----------



## Bubbette (Oct 25, 2010)

Picked out the colors and plan to start paintin' the inside of the house tomorrow. Can't wait to get things lookin' better.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 25, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Dadgum rookie!!!! Useless without pics!! Now stop making love to the weber andget some pics next time!!!!


 
YEAH,,,,,,,what he said,,,,,,,,before you burn your Kielbosa


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 25, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Picked out the colors and plan to start paintin' the inside of the house tomorrow. Can't wait to get things lookin' better.


 
I told you this is what would happen Rob. Then by the time you save up enough money for a camper again, she'll decide that it's time to redecorate the house again....


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 25, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Dadgum rookie!!!! Useless without pics!! Now stop making love to the weber andget some pics next time!!!!



 Wife even got onto me for NOT takin' any!!!


----------



## Bubbette (Oct 25, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I told you this is what would happen Rob. Then by the time you save up enough money for a camper again, she'll decide that it's time to redecorate the house again....



I'm gettin' hard wood floors and he can buy a camper with what's left over.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 25, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> YEAH,,,,,,,what he said,,,,,,,,before you burn your Kielbosa



 OUCH!!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 25, 2010)

Think next time I just stick to Nat Ice and JD. I catch less flack that way


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 25, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Think next time I just stick to Nat Ice and JD. I catch less flack that way



Be a good sport!  Its fun bashing the semi new guy!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 25, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Guiness sucks man.  Theres less alkehawl  in guinness than there is in Bud select 55 calorie crap.  Now put down the crazy english/irish junk and get you one of these:
> 
> View attachment 564538


Personally I like this one!!.......It's not cheap, but I will treat myself to one every now, and again!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 25, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Think next time I just stick to Nat Ice and JD. I catch less flack that way


 
Or you could go the Rasta route. The Jamaican's like to blend Guiness with Milk.....


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 25, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Personally I like this one!!.......It's not cheap, but I will treat myself to one every now, and again!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 564541
> ...



Ill get myself a Grande Reserve erry now and then.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 25, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Be a good sport!  Its fun bashing the semi new guy!



I know and its cool 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Or you could go the Rasta route. The Jamaican's like to blend Guiness with Milk.....



Gunna have to pass on that one. I like milk and I like beer, but I'm pretty sure I don't want em together.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 25, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Personally I like this one!!.......It's not cheap, but I will treat myself to one every now, and again!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 564541
> ...



Evenin' Rutt!!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Or you could go the Rasta route. The Jamaican's like to blend Guiness with Milk.....



I can handle a big shot of HOT sauce....but milk



BBQBOSS said:


> Ill get myself a Grande Reserve erry now and then.



Y'all drankin' the BIG $$$ stuff!!!



Hankus said:


> Think next time I just stick to Nat Ice and JD. I catch less flack that way



OR.....just crank-up the truck!!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 25, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin' Rutt!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rekon they thought I would park on their tent


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 25, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin' Rutt!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Evening Jeff, and Hankus!!


Just something I treat myself to every now, and then!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 25, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Rekon they thought I would park on their tent



I pondered diving out of that lawn chair twice



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Evening Jeff, and Hankus!!
> 
> 
> Just something I treat myself to every now, and then!!



I hear ya....I'm gonna make it a point to do that a little more often, for a change!!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 25, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I pondered diving out of that lawn chair twice
> 
> 
> 
> I hear ya....I'm gonna make it a point to do that a little more often, for a change!!!



Just twice   You was safe but some of the others might have needed it 

I had to stop the truck several times from puttin the gingerbread house out of its misery several times


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 25, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Just twice   You was safe but some of the others might have needed it
> 
> I had to stop the truck several times from puttin the gingerbread house out of its misery several times



I got a little JITTERY....after the umpteenth time


----------



## Hankus (Oct 25, 2010)

Where is the WOWs when ya need em  I need one of em to take me drunk I'm home 

Nite drivelers


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 25, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Where is the WOWs when ya need em  I need one of em to take me drunk I'm home
> 
> Nite drivelers




Dangggg!!! Nite Hankus!!

Must be a good fooball game tonight...forgot about it


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 25, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I got a little JITTERY....after the umpteenth time


 
Glad I was 1/2 mile away at the other end of that field, behind a good size tree...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 25, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I pondered diving out of that lawn chair twice
> 
> 
> 
> I hear ya....I'm gonna make it a point to do that a little more often, for a change!!!


That one is a good one to try for a little change!!



Jeff C. said:


> I got a little JITTERY....after the umpteenth time


Glad I was on the other side of the field!!


----------



## slip (Oct 25, 2010)

my computer got fried...got to clean everything off and start over "new". using parents 'puter just for this..

oh well...going scouting in the moring along with some small game hunting


 yall


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 25, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Glad I was 1/2 mile away at the other end of that field, behind a good size tree...





RUTTNBUCK said:


> That one is a good one to try for a little change!!
> 
> Glad I was on the other side of the field!!



Now y'all warn me!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 25, 2010)

slip said:


> my computer got fried...got to clean everything off and start over "new". using parents 'puter just for this..
> 
> oh well...going scouting in the moring along with some small game hunting
> 
> ...



You just got here 

Nite slip....it'll be OK. Good luck to ya!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 25, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Where is the WOWs when ya need em  I need one of em to take me drunk I'm home
> 
> Nite drivelers


G'night Beerkus!!



slip said:


> my computer got fried...got to clean everything off and start over "new". using parents 'puter just for this..
> 
> oh well...going scouting in the moring along with some small game hunting
> 
> ...


Good luck in the morning!!.........Hope you get your computer issues resolved soon!!......Good night!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 25, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Now y'all warn me!!!


 
Folks always wonder why I set up camp so far away from the fire... It doesn't take long to sort that one out..


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 25, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Folks always wonder why I set up camp so far away from the fire... It doesn't take long to sort that one out..


The pea hens roost close to the fire!!


----------



## deerehauler (Oct 25, 2010)

Evening!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 25, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> The pea hens roost close to the fire!!


 
That too!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 25, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Evening!!


Good evening DJ!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> That too!!!




Good night Folks!!


----------



## deerehauler (Oct 25, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good evening DJ!!
> 
> 
> 
> Good night Folks!!



Evening and night Mitch!


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 26, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Wife even got onto me for NOT takin' any!!!



Heck, it's practically a banning offense!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 26, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Heck, it's practically a banning offense!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 26, 2010)

Morning folks.....Time for some fresh coffee and some breakfast.....


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Oct 26, 2010)

Morning Folks   

Just a reminder, it's Tuesday.  The day before Wednesday.  And I seem to remember something about a dinner somewhere tommorrow night other than the Wednesday Night Bike Night dinner that I usually do in Newnan.  Hmmmmm


Ya'll have a good one.


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 26, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning Folks
> 
> Just a reminder, it's Tuesday.  The day before Wednesday.  And I seem to remember something about a dinner somewhere tommorrow night other than the Wednesday Night Bike Night dinner that I usually do in Newnan.  Hmmmmm
> 
> ...




Morning Kim.....You have fun at that Dinner...It's too far of a drive for me


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 26, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Heck, it's practically a banning offense!!!


 
Practically??? BAN HIM!!!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 26, 2010)

Mernin folks!  

Miguel I see where Aaron was hatin on my Asics! I bet he was an "Air Jordan" kind of guy!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 26, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Mernin folks!
> 
> Miguel I see where Aaron was hatin on my Asics! I bet he was an "Air Jordan" kind of guy!


 
Yeah, I don't get that. Asics is all I buy now. I guess he's a loyal 'croc' kind of guy or something. But I can see the Air Jordan pimp walk happenin' too...


----------



## StriperAddict (Oct 26, 2010)

ZZZZZZZzzzzzzz....  >>yawn<<<


Good morning  

Got java?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 26, 2010)

StriperAddict said:


> ZZZZZZZzzzzzzz.... >>yawn<<<
> 
> 
> Good morning
> ...


 
Mernin' Midget...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 26, 2010)

StriperAddict said:


> ZZZZZZZzzzzzzz....  >>yawn<<<
> 
> 
> Good morning
> ...


----------



## StriperAddict (Oct 26, 2010)

Ah, thanks!


----------



## F14Gunner (Oct 26, 2010)

Morning folks. coffee is done:  at work and what time is quiting time again!


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 26, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> The pea hens roost close to the fire!!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> That too!!!








Good morning! 


It's hot this morning!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 26, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Good morning!
> 
> 
> It's hot this morning!



And the wind is from the SW and the clouds are really moving quickly.   Bringing in moisture for tomorrow I imagine.


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 26, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> And the wind is from the SW and the clouds are really moving quickly.   Bringing in moisture for tomorrow I imagine.



As bad as we need the rain, I hope it waits until I'm off work.  For some reason, people in Canton do not like to get wet or get their hair did when it rains...    Guess it messes up their weekly shower...


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 26, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Good morning!
> 
> 
> It's hot this morning!



Morning


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 26, 2010)

StriperAddict said:


> Ah, thanks!





F14Gunner said:


> Morning folks. coffee is done:  at work and what time is quiting time again!





gobbleinwoods said:


>



Morning all.....


----------



## Hankus (Oct 26, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> As bad as we need the rain, I hope it waits until I'm off work.  For some reason, people in Canton do not like to get wet or get their hair did when it rains...    Guess it messes up their weekly shower...



That's why I dodge the rain  caint have a decent Saturday evenin shower knowin ya had one since last Saturday 



Mornin yallses

MC thanks for the info on the third drink. I stopped there


----------



## Keebs (Oct 26, 2010)

~yawn~Stretch~~ohlawd, how long 'for Friday gets here?!?!?!

 Morning Ya'll!!!


----------



## StriperAddict (Oct 26, 2010)

Mornin keebs,

see post 776, the coffee is brewed


----------



## Keebs (Oct 26, 2010)

StriperAddict said:


> Mornin keebs,
> 
> see post 776, the coffee is brewed



Mornin', saw it, drank it, need more!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 26, 2010)

Off Friday, got 20lbs of crab legs and 15 lbs of shrimp for a low country boil this weekend. Hopefully gonna have about 10lbs of gator tail to fry up if Bigox dont forget about me.   Lots of beer and fotee crick waitin fer me as well.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 26, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Mornin', saw it, drank it, need more!



refills


----------



## Keebs (Oct 26, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Off Friday, got 20lbs of crab legs and 15 lbs of shrimp for a low country boil this weekend. Hopefully gonna have about 10lbs of gator tail to fry up if Bigox dont forget about me.   Lots of beer and fotee crick waitin fer me as well.


 what time do I need to get there?!?! ~where be that drooling smiley???~~~



gobbleinwoods said:


> refills


 You're ah'ight, I don't care what they say about you!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 26, 2010)

Mornin' Yall! 






BBQBOSS said:


> Off Friday, got 20lbs of crab legs and 15 lbs of shrimp for a low country boil this weekend. Hopefully gonna have about 10lbs of gator tail to fry up if Bigox dont forget about me.   Lots of beer and fotee crick waitin fer me as well.



Crabs, shrimps, gatortail, beer, forty crick.... hmmmmm, sounds like some sorta party?  Whatcha gonna be celebratin?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 26, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Mornin' Yall!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG Sulli!! that Avatar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 26, 2010)

Keebs said:


> OMG Sulli!! that Avatar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



*BOO!*

Happy Halloween!   I got more where that came from.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 26, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> *BOO!*
> 
> Happy Halloween!   I got more where that came from.



Holyterrorbatman, that one is bad enough!! 
tell me where ya got it.............


----------



## Capt Quirk (Oct 26, 2010)

StriperAddict said:


> Mornin keebs,
> 
> see post 776, the coffee is brewed



Still waiting for the water to filter so I can make some...


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 26, 2010)

Happy Tuesday!!!
 [/SIZE]


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 26, 2010)

Mornin y'all
Just killed this copperhead in my dog pen.As of now,can't tell if it bit any dogs,but it sure make me want a big ol dip of snuff.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 26, 2010)

Gotta pause fo da cause. The cause is hungry!
 B-fast of fried eggs, bacon, grits n hershey bars wid pear relish.
 YUM.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 26, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Mornin y'all
> Just killed this copperhead in my dog pen.As of now,can't tell if it bit any dogs,but it sure make me want a big ol dip of snuff.


Good going Jeff, is you gonna fry him up fo dinner er what? Save dat skin, make you sompin perty.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 26, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Still waiting for the water to filter so I can make some...


THAT'S why I love my timer on my coffee pot, always ready & waiting on me!! 



hogtrap44 said:


> Happy Tuesday!!!
> [/SIZ
> 
> E]



 git bizzy wit it!! 



Jeff Raines said:


> Mornin y'all
> Just killed this copperhead in my dog pen.As of now,can't tell if it bit any dogs,but it sure make me want a big ol dip of snuff.






hogtrap44 said:


> Gotta pause fo da cause. The cause is hungry!
> B-fast of fried eggs, bacon, grits n hershey bars wid pear relish.
> YUM.


 WHOA, hold on...................... HERSHEY BARS?????????? you are pulling our legs ain't ya??  Gimme pics, I want PROOF!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 26, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Good going Jeff, is you gonna fry him up fo dinner er what? Save dat skin, make you sompin perty.



Ain't hardly enough meat there,but I will skin it out


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 26, 2010)

Morning peoples!!!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Oct 26, 2010)

Morning Keebs. Normally I set up the pot the night before, so it is ready when I turn on the genny.  Last night, I turned off the water too early, and it never got done. Since the missus is off today, no need to rush it at 5am, ya know?


----------



## Hankus (Oct 26, 2010)

Mornin Capt and JeffC


And keebs


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 26, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Ain't hardly enough meat there,but I will skin it out





Jeff C. said:


> Morning peoples!!!



Morning folks


----------



## Keebs (Oct 26, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Morning peoples!!!


 Mornin Chief!! 



Capt Quirk said:


> Morning Keebs. Normally I set up the pot the night before, so it is ready when I turn on the genny.  Last night, I turned off the water too early, and it never got done. Since the missus is off today, no need to rush it at 5am, ya know?


 Gotcha............


----------



## Keebs (Oct 26, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Mornin Capt and JeffC
> And keebs





jmfauver said:


> Morning folks



Mornin Gentlemen!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Oct 26, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Mornin Gentlemen!



Who walked in???


----------



## Hankus (Oct 26, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Mornin Gentlemen!



Who? Where?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 26, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Mornin Capt and JeffC
> 
> 
> And keebs



Mornin' Hankus....you feelin' purty good dis mornin', I see.



jmfauver said:


> Morning folks



Mornin Biggun!!!



Keebs said:


> Mornin Chief!!
> 
> 
> Gotcha............



 AHHHHHH......Keebs-O-Licious!!! 



Capt Quirk said:


> Who walked in???



Hankus and Fauver.... 

Mornin' QuirkY !!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 26, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Mornin' Yall!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



With any luck, a Dawg win over the Gaytors!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 26, 2010)

Crap

Hemi did get bit by the copperhead,getting out the benedryl


----------



## Keebs (Oct 26, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Who walked in???


Couple more of "the boys"................... 



Hankus said:


> Who? Where?






Jeff C. said:


> AHHHHHH.....Keebs-O-Licious!!!
> Hankus and Fauver....
> 
> Mornin' QuirkY !!!


 you saw'em come in too, huh? 



BBQBOSS said:


> With any luck, a Dawg win over the Gaytors!


 I thought you wuz gonna say sumthin else...............


----------



## Keebs (Oct 26, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Crap
> 
> Hemi did get bit by the copperhead,getting out the benedryl


 Dang, hope it pulls thru ok!!!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Oct 26, 2010)

Y'all are way too cheerful in the morning!

Morning folks


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 26, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> With any luck, a Dawg win over the Gaytors!


Yall will always find a way to lose that game.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 26, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> With any luck, a Dawg win over the Gaytors!



That sounds like _FUNNNN!!!_ 

I gotta go to Dekalb Farmers Market Saturday moanin'. 

Whenever I brave that place, I at least come outta there with something for a FEAST.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 26, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Yall will always find a way to lose that game.



Ain't that the dadgum truth


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 26, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Couple more of "the boys"...................
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Like what?!?!?!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 26, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Yall will always find a way to lose that game.



Oh... stuff it shelli!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 26, 2010)

*boo!!*


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 26, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Oh... stuff it shelli!



Its ok.  If we don't pull our heads out of our posterior, we will find a way to lose to them too.  We have to play them in their house and I'm sure it will end up being a night game.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 26, 2010)

Mornin MC Idjit


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 26, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Mornin Gentlemen!



How ya doing



Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Hankus....you feelin' purty good dis mornin', I see.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Jeff Raines said:


> Crap
> 
> Hemi did get bit by the copperhead,getting out the benedryl



Get moving jeff.....


----------



## Keebs (Oct 26, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Like what?!?!?!


nuffin, nebber mind................. 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> *boo!!*


   I love it when you try to sckeer me!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 26, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> How ya doing



 Do you have any kin folk that are members on GON???


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 26, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> *boo!!*



For a minute there, I was tryin' to figure out what TEAM you was rootin' for



jmfauver said:


> How ya doing
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What??


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 26, 2010)

Keebs said:


> THAT'S why I love my timer on my coffee pot, always ready & waiting on me!!
> 
> 
> git bizzy wit it!!
> ...


I'd doo it in a heart beat, but you know me an that dadgum pic resizer aint on the up an up. Sides ize done wid dem eats. Next time wees together, i show you how good it be then, in person.



Jeff Raines said:


> Ain't hardly enough meat there,but I will skin it out


Yep a fine skin fo sho.



Jeff C. said:


> Morning peoples!!!


Hey Jeff!!!



Hankus said:


> Mornin Capt and JeffC
> 
> 
> And keebs


Wazz up der Hankcephus?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 26, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Its ok. If we don't pull our heads out of our posterior, we will find a way to lose to them too. We have to play them in their house and I'm sure it will end up being a night game.


 
Speaking of losing, did you see on FB where Kricket has found the perfect man??


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 26, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Do you have any kin folk that are members on GON???



Negative...All my family is in MD....At the Zoo


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 26, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> For a minute there, I was tryin' to figure out what TEAM you was rootin' for
> 
> 
> 
> What??



Not you the other one with  the bit dog.....


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 26, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Not you the other one with  the bit dog.....



Me


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 26, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Me



You'll gonna make me drink again ain't ya......Somebody pass me a drink....Sweat Tea only please


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 26, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> I'd doo it in a heart beat, but you know me an that dadgum pic resizer aint on the up an up. Sides ize done wid dem eats. Next time wees together, i show you how good it be then, in person.
> 
> Yep a fine skin fo sho.
> 
> ...



Mernin' HT!!! I wanna try that my own self...I can eat chocolate with about anything



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Speaking of losing, did you see on FB where Kricket has found the perfect man??



 



jmfauver said:


> Not you the other one with  the bit dog.....



OH....BTS!!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 26, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> I'd doo it in a heart beat, but you know me an that dadgum pic resizer aint on the up an up. Sides ize done wid dem eats. Next time wees together, i show you how good it be then, in person.


I dunno, you done stumped me on grits & hershey bars, lawdhavemercy!! 



jmfauver said:


> Negative...All my family is in MD....


ok, you gots a "lookalike" on here *sortakinda* "Yankee in Ga" I think was the screen name.............. first glance I thought you had double screen names or something........... 



jmfauver said:


> You'll gonna make me drink again ain't ya......Somebody pass me a drink....Sweat Tea only please


 Naaawww, you just gotta keep your Jeff's separated...........


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 26, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I dunno, you done stumped me on grits & hershey bars, lawdhavemercy!!
> 
> 
> ok, you gots a "lookalike" on here *sortakinda* "Yankee in Ga" I think was the screen name.............. first glance I thought you had double screen names or something...........
> ...



Yeah....just remember he's Jeff 'BTS' Raines....

And I'm Jeff 'GCF' C.


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 26, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I dunno, you done stumped me on grits & hershey bars, lawdhavemercy!!
> 
> 
> ok, you gots a "lookalike" on here *sortakinda* "Yankee in Ga" I think was the screen name.............. first glance I thought you had double screen names or something...........
> ...



Guess I could been more specific.......

It's gonna be one of those weeks


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 26, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah....just remember he's Jeff 'BTS' Raines....
> 
> And I'm Jeff 'GCF' C.



I need to attend night class to keep up with this crowd.


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 26, 2010)

Keebs said:


> ok, you gots a "lookalike" on here *sortakinda* "Yankee in Ga" I think was the screen name.............. first glance I thought you had double screen names or something...........



If he is as ugly as me i feel sorry for him!!!!!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 26, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Speaking of losing, did you see on FB where Kricket has found the perfect man??


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 26, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mernin' HT!!! I wanna try that my own self...I can eat chocolate with about anything
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yep just melt you a bar an drizzle it over dem gritzizes. Have a gooden man. You da man!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 26, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> That sounds like _FUNNNN!!!_
> 
> I gotta go to Dekalb Farmers Market Saturday moanin'.
> 
> Whenever I brave that place, I at least come outta there with something for a FEAST.



You can find anything you want there!!!............My Dad took me down there the last time we went up there to see him..........Came home with a Buffalo/Bison chuck roast........That thing was good!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 26, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You can find anything you want there!!!............My Dad took me down there the last time we went up there to see him..........Came home with a Buffalo/Bison chuck roast........That thing was good!!



 My MITCHYPOO TOOOOOO?????????


----------



## Keebs (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 26, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Crap
> 
> Hemi did get bit by the copperhead,getting out the benedryl



Let us know how Hemi's doing Jeff!     Morning everybody!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Oct 26, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You can find anything you want there!!!:cool


Alice's Restaurant?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 26, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You can find anything you want there!!!............My Dad took me down there the last time we went up there to see him..........Came home with a Buffalo/Bison chuck roast........That thing was good!!



Yep....It's just that whenever I go there, it's usually so crowded that you can barely get up and down the aisles, especially with all the foreign buggy drivers  

Not to mention driving into town  Teri and I go about 4 times a year, so we purty much stock-up on stuff you can't just get anywhere



Keebs said:


> My MITCHYPOO TOOOOOO?????????



I want onnnne!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 26, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Let us know how Hemi's doing Jeff!     Morning everybody!



Yeah...what he said!!!

Mornin' bro!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 26, 2010)

Lima beans and carrots in Brunswick Stew? Shugz oughta be ashamed of themselves for that!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 26, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Yep....It's just that whenever I go there, it's usually so crowded that you can barely get up and down the aisles, especially with all the foreign buggy drivers
> 
> Not to mention driving into town  Teri and I go about 4 times a year, so we purty much stock-up on stuff you can't just get anywhere
> 
> ...



what's the majic werds??????????


----------



## Keebs (Oct 26, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Lima beans and carrots in Brunswick Stew? Shugz oughta be ashamed of themselves for that!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 26, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Yep....It's just that whenever I go there, it's usually so crowded that you can barely get up and down the aisles, especially with all the foreign buggy drivers
> 
> Not to mention driving into town  Teri and I go about 4 times a year, so we purty much stock-up on stuff you can't just get anywhere
> 
> ...


We went on a Sunday afternoon..........It was busy, but not like you described.........You definately will see all kinds of nationalties there


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 26, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Lima beans and carrots in Brunswick Stew? Shugz oughta be ashamed of themselves for that!



Nuh Uh!!!



Keebs said:


> what's the majic werds??????????



_PURTY PWEASE......with Sugar on top.....and a Cherry.......and Whipped Cream!!!_


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 26, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Lima beans and carrots in Brunswick Stew? Shugz oughta be ashamed of themselves for that!



BLASPHEMY!!!!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## Capt Quirk (Oct 26, 2010)

how's the puppy Jeff?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 26, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Nuh Uh!!!
> 
> 
> 
> _PURTY PWEASE......with Sugar on top.....and a Cherry.......and Whipped Cream!!!_


I'll see what I can work out..........................


----------



## Keebs (Oct 26, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


>



pppsssstttt, sulli............ ppssttt, over here!!!

























keep an eye on your avatar!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 26, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> how's the puppy Jeff?


http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=578757


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 26, 2010)

Keebs said:


> pppsssstttt, sulli............ ppssttt, over here!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



how'd that happen!?!?


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 26, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I'll see what I can work out..........................



What he said and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Hopefully that works


----------



## Keebs (Oct 26, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


>





jsullivan03 said:


> how'd that happen!?!?





jmfauver said:


> What he said and
> 
> 
> 
> ...




    I can't tell ALLLLL my secrets.....................


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 26, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I'll see what I can work out..........................



I had just responded to a Semi-serious post, when the next thing I know....I was a bone-a-fide pimp


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 26, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I can't tell ALLLLL my secrets.....................



Would begging and pleading work?how about all out bribery


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 26, 2010)

hold it down in here!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 26, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I had just responded to a Semi-serious post, when the next thing I know....I was a bone-a-fide pimp






jmfauver said:


> Would begging and pleading work?how about all out bribery


hold yer tater's........... Iz consentrating............ 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> hold it down in here!!!!


WHY??????????


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 26, 2010)

b o o!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 26, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> hold it down in here!!!!



Havin' to talk over these gusts!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 26, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> hold it down in here!!!!



NO






Nicodemus said:


> b o o!!!!!



Dinner!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 26, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> b o o!!!!!



Bout time you showed up.....been needin to get you all CHATTY, so I can git a new sigline


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 26, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Bout time you showed up.....been needin to get you all CHATTY, so I can git a new sigline





I`ll get riled up in the deer forum in due time.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 26, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ll get riled up in the deer forum in due time.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 26, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> b o o!!!!!



Where in tarnation have you been hiding??!?!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 26, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Where in tarnation have you been hiding??!?!





I`ve been around. 

All you have to do is holler...


----------



## Keebs (Oct 26, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ve been around.
> 
> All you have to do is holler...



I started to earlier but I saw you were in the Primitive area, so I weren't gonna mess with ya over there.............


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 26, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ve been around.
> 
> All you have to do is holler...


 
That's all they've been doin all mornin........hollerin...


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 26, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I started to earlier but I saw you were in the Primitive area, so I weren't gonna mess with ya over there.............




Darlin`, you holler for me anytime you need too. 




Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's all they've been doin all mornin........hollerin...





Who has, and how come?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 26, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's all they've been doin all mornin........hollerin...


How you know, you've hardly peeked in the door all day!!



Nicodemus said:


> Darlin`, you holler for me anytime you need too.
> 
> Who has, and how come?


I thought you'd wander in here eventually........... I just wanted to inquire about your knee, that's all............ 
Never mind Sparktakus, he's being grumpusbutttoday!


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 26, 2010)

quit messing with the avatars!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 26, 2010)

Keebs said:


> How you know, you've hardly peeked in the door all day!!
> 
> 
> I thought you'd wander in here eventually........... I just wanted to inquire about your knee, that's all............
> Never mind Sparktakus, he's being grumpusbutttoday!





I check in daily, several times. Been doin` purty good. Today though, it feels like somebody is tryin ` to cut it off with a chainsaw.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 26, 2010)

Work sux need beer


----------



## Keebs (Oct 26, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> quit messing with the avatars!!!!


 I thought you WANTED something different?!?!?!?
FINE I QUIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Nicodemus said:


> I check in daily, several times. Been doin` purty good. Today though, it feels like somebody is tryin ` to cut it off with a chainsaw.


Ouch  



Hankus said:


> Work sux need beer


 I agree, but brang me some 40 Creek or Crown instead........


----------



## Hankus (Oct 26, 2010)

40 crick dangerful I have to keep to self


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 26, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I thought you WANTED something different?!?!?!?
> FINE I QUIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I sowwy....it scared me


----------



## Keebs (Oct 26, 2010)

Hankus said:


> 40 crick dangerful I have to keep to self



Ppppfffftttt, you're talking to an experienced creek wader darlin', brang it on...................


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 26, 2010)

yawn....... dat wuz a gud nap!
Guess i'll kill some lizard people on the PS2.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 26, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Ppppfffftttt, you're talking to an experienced creek wader darlin', brang it on...................



Next trip  only thing is we gotta drink it all  Ya know to keep it from bein dangerful to others. Like the brite flite girl


----------



## Keebs (Oct 26, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Next trip  only thing is we gotta drink it all  Ya know to keep it from bein dangerful to others. Like the brite flite girl


Deal!!  
HEY RICK!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 26, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> yawn....... dat wuz a gud nap!
> Guess i'll kill some lizard people on the PS2.



I hate indoor chores!

On a better note, I am gonna cook some yardbird breast on the Weber wif some of da BOSS's Carolina sauce tonight!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 26, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I hate indoor chores!
> 
> On a better note, I am gonna cook some yardbird breast on the Weber wif some of da BOSS's Carolina sauce tonight!!!



Yeah c'mon.   throw in a stick or two of that apple or pear wood and hook it up!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 26, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I hate indoor chores!
> 
> On a better note, I am gonna cook some yardbird breast on the Weber wif some of da BOSS's Carolina sauce tonight!!!



Keep on with that thing and you is gonna be WeberC   



And keebs........... Hey Rick


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 26, 2010)

I got off early today!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 26, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Yeah c'mon.   throw in a stick or two of that apple or pear wood and hook it up!



Yeah Apple oughtta be good!!! 



Hankus said:


> Keep on with that thing and you is gonna be WeberC
> 
> 
> 
> And keebs........... Hey Rick



I'm tryin to wear it out!!! 

Ms Teri ain't so tuckered out in the evenin's either!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 26, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I got off early today!



It'll be a little later for me!!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 26, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I got off early today!


Have ya made it to Dulieville yet???


----------



## dougefresh (Oct 26, 2010)

I hope I get off later.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 26, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> I hope I get off later.



Hey douge...how's the Family??? Don't see too much of y'all on here no more!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 26, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> I hope I get off later.


 
You're a little young to be having those problems aren't you?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 26, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I got off early today!


 
Figures..


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 26, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You're a little young to be having those problems aren't you?


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 26, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> It'll be a little later for me!!!



Would you please hold your head still.....



Keebs said:


> Have ya made it to Dulieville yet???



I wish!  Gotta work tomorrow.....but I *may* make a trip very soon.... (like the first week of nov..)



dougefresh said:


> I hope I get off later.


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 26, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Figures..







jsullivan03 said:


>



OMG!!!!!!!!!!

You are not allowed to have Michael Myers avatar around here!!!!!!!!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 26, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> You are not allowed to have Michael Myers avatar around here!!!!!!!!



You missed the ones from earlier!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 26, 2010)

Unbelievable, can't they just let this idiot fade away. Now Larry King Live is saying they have proof of Michael Jackson's ghost still roaming his mansion.

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/m5jiDJnMBao?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/m5jiDJnMBao?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Keebs (Oct 26, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You're a little young to be having those problems aren't you?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 26, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Unbelievable, can't they just let this idiot fade away. Now Larry King Live is saying they have proof of Michael Jackson's ghost still roaming his mansion.
> 
> <object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/m5jiDJnMBao?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/m5jiDJnMBao?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Keebs (Oct 26, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Unbelievable, can't they just let this idiot fade away. Now Larry King Live is saying they have proof of Michael Jackson's ghost still roaming his mansion.
> 
> <object height="385" width="640">
> 
> ...


----------



## Hankus (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm thinkin I should leave. I mite be too young for this conversation


----------



## Keebs (Oct 26, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I wish!  Gotta work tomorrow.....but I *may* make a trip very soon.... (like the first week of nov..)






Hankus said:


> I'm thinkin I should leave. I mite be too young for this conversation


 yeah right...................


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 26, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Would you please hold your head still.....
> 
> 
> 
> I wish!  Gotta work tomorrow.....but I *may* make a trip very soon.... (like the first week of nov..)



Least I'm lookin right into your Fang's....look at Keebs


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 26, 2010)

Keebs said:


>


 
Whaaaaat???? You skeered of ghost?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 26, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Whaaaaat???? You skeered of ghost?



Naw, she skeered she might jump up and start MOONWALKIN


----------



## Keebs (Oct 26, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Whaaaaat???? You skeered of ghost?


IhatethemthingsIhatethemthingsIhatethemthings oh, did I tell you





















I Hate them things!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 26, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Naw, she skeered she might jump up and start MOONWALKIN


never did learn how to do that......................... 














I haz other skillzzz on da dance floor!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 26, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Naw, she skeered she might jump up and start MOONWALKIN





Keebs said:


> IhatethemthingsIhatethemthingsIhatethemthings oh, did I tell you
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Time to shut it down, and head to the house........Catch Ya'll later tonight!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 26, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> You missed the ones from earlier!



Good.....



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Unbelievable, can't they just let this idiot fade away. Now Larry King Live is saying they have proof of Michael Jackson's ghost still roaming his mansion.
> 
> <object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/m5jiDJnMBao?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/m5jiDJnMBao?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>







Hankus said:


> I'm thinkin I should leave. I mite be too young for this conversation



Get back in here!



Jeff C. said:


> Least I'm lookin right into your Fang's....look at Keebs


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 26, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


>


Now why are you whipping me? I thought you liked ghost?


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 26, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Now why are you whipping me? I thought you liked ghost?



I do......but not that one.....


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 26, 2010)

Boo!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 26, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I do......but not that one.....


 
GAAAWWWD you womenz are hard to please.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 26, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I do......but not that one.....


Thank you................. I "knew" it was coming but ~sheeshgoodgawdalmighty~!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 26, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Boo!


 
Dude!!! You need to see a dentist...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 26, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Thank you................. I "knew" it was coming but ~sheeshgoodgawdalmighty~!!!


 
Good to know I ain't too old to get your heart a racin'...


----------



## Hankus (Oct 26, 2010)

Off to da house   and then back to werk


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 26, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dude!!! You need to see a dentist...



And a dermatologist while your at it!!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 26, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good to know I ain't too old to get your heart a racin'...


Shuggums, you know I don't like spiders & snakes & that ain't what it takes to make me.............................. you know da song..........


----------



## Keebs (Oct 26, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dude!!! You need to see a dentist...





Jeff C. said:


> And a dermatologist while your at it!!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 26, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Off to da house   and then back to werk


Later...................... RICK!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 26, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Shuggums, you know I don't like spiders & snakes & that ain't what it takes to make me.............................. you know da song..........


 
How bout some 40 Crik and some sarinaidin'....


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 26, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> How bout some 40 Crik and some sarinaidin'....



If she declines, I'm free......


----------



## Keebs (Oct 26, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> How bout some 40 Crik and some sarinaidin'....


Sounds like a great plan!! 



OutFishHim said:


> If she declines, I'm free......


You know better and.....................................
gawdI'mouttahere!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 26, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> If she declines, I'm free......


 
I like free!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 26, 2010)

I've been told i'm cooking supper again tonight. Chicken alfredo, anyone?


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 26, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Sounds like a great plan!!
> 
> 
> You know better and.....................................
> gawdI'mouttahere!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







Miguel Cervantes said:


> I like free!!!



Wait!  that's not what I meant!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 26, 2010)

PIRATE!!!  Your avatar just got its throat cut! Dadgum varmint jumped at me!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 26, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Wait! that's not what I meant!


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 26, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> PIRATE!!!  Your avatar just got its throat cut! Dadgum varmint jumped at me!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Oct 26, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=578757


Thanks for keeping up on that for me Rutt... I just got here


----------



## chuckb7718 (Oct 26, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> PIRATE!!!  Your avatar just got its throat cut! Dadgum varmint jumped at me!



Uhhh Nic? I believe cuttin it's throat would be a waste of time!

 Next time offer it a margarita!

Evening ya'll!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 26, 2010)

Dang Chuck, I told you time and time again to take a shower before you come in here. Now look whatcha done. You skeered em all away..


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 26, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang Chuck, I told you time and time again to take a shower before you come in here. Now look whatcha done. You skeered em all away..



Thought I read somewhere that you was gonna nap


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 26, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Thought I read somewhere that you was gonna nap


 
Soon grasshopper, soon.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 26, 2010)

Where'd everybody go??  I mix a well deserved drank and all my buds leave??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 26, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Where'd everybody go?? I mix a well deserved drank and all my buds leave??


 
Cause you didn't mix us one..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 26, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Cause you didn't mix us one..





Buncha drunks . . .  Where's Drankus??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 26, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Buncha drunks . . . Where's Drankus??


 
He said something about leaving work, drinkin, doin more work, drinkin, and something else. I forget. Oh yeah........drinkin..


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Where'd everybody go??  I mix a well deserved drank and all my buds leave??



I'm still here Quackers.   Oh wait, it's almost 8...gotta go!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 26, 2010)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=578891


----------



## Capt Quirk (Oct 26, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Buncha drunks . . .  Where's Drankus??


Not everybody here is a drunk...






I finished off the vodka ladyt night, and now my cupboard is bare... and I'm sober


----------



## slip (Oct 26, 2010)

i feel stupid for asking because i should know this but...

would hen (turkeys) still have their little'uns with them this time of year?


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 26, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=578891



Lookin' good, Jeffy!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 26, 2010)

slip said:


> i feel stupid for asking because i should know this but...
> 
> would hen (turkeys) still have their little'uns with them this time of year?





Hey lil bro!!  Long time, no talk???


Don't know squat about turkeys, but can't imagine them still with there folks??


----------



## slip (Oct 26, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey lil bro!!  Long time, no talk???
> 
> 
> Don't know squat about turkeys, but can't imagine them still with there folks??



aye dood

busy busy, then my computer went .. belly up. still working on raising it from the dead, and still busy


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 26, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Where'd everybody go??  I mix a well deserved drank and all my buds leave??



Back,had a snake bit dog to check on.He's back to normal now,swelling gone and he's running.
Kept him doped up on benedryl all day,but he's back in the kennel now


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 26, 2010)

slip said:


> i feel stupid for asking because i should know this but...
> 
> would hen (turkeys) still have their little'uns with them this time of year?



Hey, Slipper!!
Turkeys are grouped up this time of year. Young hens( Jennies) definitely look smaller( still bigger than a chicken) than their full sized momma's. I've never heard of true poults(babies) being hatched this time of year.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 26, 2010)

slip said:


> i feel stupid for asking because i should know this but...
> 
> would hen (turkeys) still have their little'uns with them this time of year?



Yes.  At this time of year all the turkeys are getting into winter groups and you may find hens with young ones (depending on the time of hatch), jakes and maybe even a gobbler or two.   There also will be flocks of just hens and this years young, most of which will be 4 or 5 months old.  But a second nesting might only be 3.


----------



## slip (Oct 26, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey, Slipper!!
> Turkeys are grouped up this time of year. Young hens( Jennies) definitely look smaller( still bigger than a chicken) than their full sized momma's. I've never heard of true poults(babies) being hatched this time of year.



thanks man.

i saw 3 hens today while scouting, they looked full grown but i didnt see any that looked like they might have been younger, with them. i was hoping they (the little'uns) didnt get ate up.

i think we had a pretty good hatch this year? no major flooding. lots of toothy critters in this area though


----------



## chuckb7718 (Oct 26, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang Chuck, I told you time and time again to take a shower before you come in here. Now look whatcha done. You skeered em all away..



Whaaat?

I took a shower.....washed my hair....brushed my teefs!
Heck...I even shaved!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 26, 2010)

Well so much for that. I used to like pumpkin pie..


----------



## Keebs (Oct 26, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well so much for that. I used to like pumpkin pie..
> 
> View attachment 564707




 better than your LAST attachment!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 26, 2010)

Lost 2 calves today  one at a water bank, DOA. The other I found (barely alive) stuck up to his back in boot sucking mud and dug him out with Na helpin me. We finally get his legs free, drug him over the embankment, up the 300yd hill (THAT was interesting), got him in the truck and over to the barnyard. Then washed him off, got him nestled in a haypile, with hay on top of him for warmth and I guess that was "all she wrote" and he died, in my lap   6 hours from start to finish, I guess the poor guy just was too give out to keep goin. 

Needless to say, that water bank has been fenced off now. 

Then a heifer and bull calf got out, not sure how,  and onto the road. Thankfully, all we had to do was cut the perimeter fence and shoo them in, thank gawd. Then another 20 minutes while Na fixed the fence. 

What a day!!!

Needless to say, I was covered in mud, cow manure and lord knows what else gig A shower n some chinese food and I'm too pooped to pop now!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 26, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Lost 2 calves today  one at a water bank, DOA. The other I found (barely alive) stuck up to his back in boot sucking mud and dug him out with Na helpin me. We finally get his legs free, drug him over the embankment, up the 300yd hill (THAT was interesting), got him in the truck and over to the barnyard. Then washed him off, got him nestled in a haypile, with hay on top of him for warmth and I guess that was "all she wrote" and he died, in my lap  6 hours from start to finish, I guess the poor guy just was too give out to keep goin.
> 
> Needless to say, that water bank has been fenced off now.
> 
> ...


 
Dang Sista,,,,,,That's a tough day. Hope tomorrow's a better one.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 26, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Lost 2 calves today  one at a water bank, DOA. The other I found (barely alive) stuck up to his back in boot sucking mud and dug him out with Na helpin me. We finally get his legs free, drug him over the embankment, up the 300yd hill (THAT was interesting), got him in the truck and over to the barnyard. Then washed him off, got him nestled in a haypile, with hay on top of him for warmth and I guess that was "all she wrote" and he died, in my lap   6 hours from start to finish, I guess the poor guy just was too give out to keep goin.
> 
> Needless to say, that water bank has been fenced off now.
> 
> ...



Aaawwww sista, feel for ya......... cow, horses, goats, don't matter, they gonna find a fence to mess up, ain't they??  Hope it gets better for ya!!


----------



## Otis (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm da bus driver!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 26, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Lost 2 calves today  one at a water bank, DOA. The other I found (barely alive) stuck up to his back in boot sucking mud and dug him out with Na helpin me. We finally get his legs free, drug him over the embankment, up the 300yd hill (THAT was interesting), got him in the truck and over to the barnyard. Then washed him off, got him nestled in a haypile, with hay on top of him for warmth and I guess that was "all she wrote" and he died, in my lap   6 hours from start to finish, I guess the poor guy just was too give out to keep goin.
> 
> Needless to say, that water bank has been fenced off now.
> 
> ...



Dannng!!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks Bro, Sista  I know its "comes with the territory" just frusterated more then anything... yanno?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 26, 2010)

Wow snowy...my snake bit dog was much easier than your day


----------



## Hankus (Oct 26, 2010)

Quail hatchin   now to wait til they is big enuff to make breakfast or dinner


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 26, 2010)

Knew I'd find one somewhere, Nic!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 26, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Wow snowy...my snake bit dog was much easier than your day


How is your lil pup doin? 



Hankus said:


> Quail hatchin   now to wait til they is big enuff to make breakfast or dinner


Ohhh I bet thems yummy.. I wanna try chukar, in the spring, if I can get some cages built 



Jeff C. said:


> Knew I'd find one somewhere, Nic!!!


interesting


----------



## Hankus (Oct 26, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Not everybody here is a drunk...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear that CaptQ  


I drink for ya


----------



## Hankus (Oct 26, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> How is your lil pup doin?
> 
> Ohhh I bet thems yummy.. I wanna try chukar, in the spring, if I can get some cages built
> 
> ...



Was told chukar is aggravating to raise and they like to fight so I ain't got none yet. Sides I got the quail in a trade 

I ain't gunna complain bout my day. You n Raineman got the Today Sucks award covered up


----------



## Keebs (Oct 26, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Thanks Bro, Sista  I know its "comes with the territory" just frusterated more then anything... yanno?


Yeah, I know! Hugs sweetie!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 26, 2010)

Good googly moogly!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 26, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Was told chukar is aggravating to raise and they like to fight so I ain't got none yet. Sides I got the quail in a trade
> 
> I ain't gunna complain bout my day. You n Raineman got the Today Sucks award covered up


Yeah I've seen that... haven't seen a surefire way to keep that from happenin though I've seen suggestions  



Keebs said:


> Yeah, I know! Hugs sweetie!


Hugs back atcha Sista, and for J too  


Jeff C. said:


> Good googly moogly!!!


what now?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 26, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> How is your lil pup doin?



He's back to normal,must have been very little venom delivered....I kept him doped up on benedryl all day


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 26, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> He's back to normal,must have been very little venom delivered....I kept him doped up on benedryl all day



Glad to hear it, Jeff!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 26, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Yeah I've seen that... haven't seen a surefire way to keep that from happenin though I've seen suggestions
> 
> 
> Hugs back atcha Sista, and for J too
> ...



Last that I seen the guy had a trio in a 48X96X60 (wxlxh) pen with blinders on em. Said they only fight when theys more than 2 of em in the same pen


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 26, 2010)

Self! said:


> I'm da bus driver!


Short bus driver!!



Snowy, Jeff.............Glad I didn't have Ya'lls day!!.....Hope tomorrow is better

Good evening folks!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 26, 2010)

Howdy RUTT glad to see ya is as ugly as I remember


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 26, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Last that I seen the guy had a trio in a 48X96X60 (wxlxh) pen with blinders on em. Said they only fight when theys more than 2 of em in the same pen



That'd make me want to get some


----------



## deerehauler (Oct 26, 2010)

AHh hummmm!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 26, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Howdy RUTT glad to see ya is as ugly as I remember


Why Thank you Hankus!!.............You ain't seen nuthin yet!!............I'll get back with you on this sometime next week!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 26, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Short bus driver!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quit lookin' at me like that......ery where I go!!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 26, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> That'd make me want to get some



I don't need nuttin that spends half its wakin moments huntin a fight and the other half huntin a feedin, a breedin and a drink.



deerehauler said:


> AHh hummmm!!!



Mornin DH


----------



## deerehauler (Oct 26, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I don't need nuttin that spends half its wakin moments huntin a fight and the other half huntin a feedin, a breedin and a drink.
> 
> 
> 
> Mornin DH



Whats up there Hankus!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 26, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Why Thank you Hankus!!.............You ain't seen nuthin yet!!............I'll get back with you on this sometime next week!!



Thanks fer the headsup


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 26, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> AHh hummmm!!!


Whasup DJ!!........You working tonight??



Jeff C. said:


> Quit lookin' at me like that......ery where I go!!!


Sorry I'll try to look the other way!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 26, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Whats up there Hankus!!



Jus sittin here with a cold one relaxin a lil fore I go to sleep. You busy werkin?


----------



## deerehauler (Oct 26, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Whasup DJ!!........You working tonight??
> 
> Sorry I'll try to look the other way!!



How you Mitch!  Yep here for the night and weather seems to have made it for abusy one also!!


----------



## deerehauler (Oct 26, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Jus sittin here with a cold one relaxin a lil fore I go to sleep. You busy werkin?



Got myself caught up now waitin to make sure my guys dont need anything!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 26, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I don't need nuttin that spends half its wakin moments huntin a fight and the other half huntin a feedin, a breedin and a drink.
> 
> 
> 
> Mornin DH



True....there is some entertainment value in that too though....I've seen movies with less of a plot!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 26, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Last that I seen the guy had a trio in a 48X96X60 (wxlxh) pen with blinders on em. Said they only fight when theys more than 2 of em in the same pen


Wow, that stinks for the birds, but, hey, if it works 


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Short bus driver!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks and Hi Mitch 


deerehauler said:


> AHh hummmm!!!


Heya DJ 

and I think I'm done for the night!!! Gotta do a nightly chick check with Aimee then off to bed! Yall enjoy!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 26, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> AHh hummmm!!!



Evenin' DJ!!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 26, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Got myself caught up now waitin to make sure my guys dont need anything!



Well that don't sound too bad. Wouldn't want ya to overdo it or nuttin. Too much werk will cut severly into drivel time


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 26, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> How you Mitch!  Yep here for the night and weather seems to have made it for abusy one also!!


Doing good!!.........Been busy getting things ready for the Horse Creek hunt this weekend!!..........Hope the weather is good to you tonight!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 26, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Wow, that stinks for the birds, but, hey, if it works
> 
> Thanks and Hi Mitch
> 
> ...


Hey Snowy!!........G'night!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 26, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> True....there is some entertainment value in that too though....I've seen movies with less of a plot!!!



Me too but I wouldn't go tellin all the drivelers 



SnowHunter said:


> Wow, that stinks for the birds, but, hey, if it works
> 
> Thanks and Hi Mitch
> 
> ...



32 sq ft seemed to be fine. He had some brush and a dusting area plus a nestbox thing made into the back of it.

Nite Aimee n snowy


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 26, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Wow, that stinks for the birds, but, hey, if it works
> 
> Thanks and Hi Mitch
> 
> ...



Nite snowy....I'm gonna call it too!!!

Nite fellers...Hankus, Mitch, Dj, and anyone else...


----------



## deerehauler (Oct 26, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Heya DJ
> 
> and I think I'm done for the night!!! Gotta do a nightly chick check with Aimee then off to bed! Yall enjoy!



Well Hello And goodnight!



Jeff C. said:


> Evenin' DJ!!!


Hey ya Jeff!! 
Did yall go to concord for the Jubilee?



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Doing good!!.........Been busy getting things ready for the Horse Creek hunt this weekend!!..........Hope the weather is good to you tonight!!



So far no rain and warm ansd sticky!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 26, 2010)

Nite WeberC


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 26, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Wow, that stinks for the birds, but, hey, if it works
> 
> Thanks and Hi Mitch
> 
> ...





Jeff C. said:


> Nite snowy....I'm gonna call it too!!!
> 
> Nite fellers...Hankus, Mitch, Dj, and anyone else...


Night Jeff!!.........Hope that head bob don't keep ya awake!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hey fellers. How you?


----------



## deerehauler (Oct 26, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey fellers. How you?



well howdy !!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 26, 2010)

Hey Trapdaddy. Has ya fully recovered from yer pizonin yet


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 26, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> So far no rain and warm ansd sticky!!


Yep we closed the windows, and turned the air back on!!


----------



## deerehauler (Oct 26, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Yep we closed the windows, and turned the air back on!!



I am amazed at how warm it has been!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 26, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> well howdy !!


Hey DJ. Getting to be that time bud.



Hankus said:


> Hey Trapdaddy. Has ya fully recovered from yer pizonin yet


Yes i have. Don't want that stuff ever again. Feel like yer a going to hatch out one of them ailien lizzards outta yer belly.
 WASH YOUR CHICKEN GOOD!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 26, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> I am amazed at how warm it has been!


That's a fixin to change fo da weekend. Friday and Monday look like good days to get kills.


----------



## deerehauler (Oct 26, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey DJ. Getting to be that time bud.
> 
> Yes i have. Don't want that stuff ever again. Feel like yer a going to hatch out one of them ailien lizzards outta yer belly.
> WASH YOUR CHICKEN GOOD!





hogtrap44 said:


> That's a fixin to change fo da weekend. Friday and Monday look like good days to get kills.



Yep things are starting to settle down I need to get over my property and get food plots taken care of.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 26, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> That's a fixin to change fo da weekend. Friday and Monday look like good days to get kills.



I imagine so since I get to hunt Saturday and Sunday


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 26, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey fellers. How you?


Howdy Craig!!.........Them were some good looking pig mounts!!.........What do wemenz know anyway!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 26, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> I am amazed at how warm it has been!


Scary warm, and humid........This is not good this time of year!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 26, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Howdy Craig!!.........Them were some good looking pig mounts!!.........What do wemenz know anyway!!



They was a contractor complainin bout an interior decorator today and I said I love what mine did with my livin room. Do you rekon they need the number? He said maybe who is it. And I give him the name of my taxidermist   better yet he knew zactly who I was talkin bout


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I imagine so since I get to hunt Saturday and Sunday


I have to work Sat. So good luck there Hankcephus.



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Howdy Craig!!.........Them were some good looking pig mounts!!.........What do wemenz know anyway!!


 Thanks Mitch. I've took a lotta hogs out, those two had the best cutters an whetters of all so far.  Yeah da wife sez it's ugly, an mean. But i see'um as perty an tasty.


----------



## deerehauler (Oct 26, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Scary warm, and humid........This is not good this time of year!!



yep I was loving the cool days last week made it feel like football and hunintg season had set in!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 26, 2010)

Well fellers much as I hate ta leave good compny I gotta get up in the am and do'er up again. Y'all take care


----------



## deerehauler (Oct 26, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Well fellers much as I hate ta leave good compny I gotta get up in the am and do'er up again. Y'all take care



night Hankus


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Well fellers much as I hate ta leave good compny I gotta get up in the am and do'er up again. Y'all take care


Nite there bud. Have a gooden tomarrie. Prosper well.


----------



## Sirduke (Oct 26, 2010)

Lawd Jeezus, de Mods ain't watching, we done gone over 1000 again !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deerehauler (Oct 26, 2010)

BRB gotta go run a part out to one of my Mechanics


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 26, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> I am amazed at how warm it has been!


I could have done without this warm spell!!



hogtrap44 said:


> Thanks Mitch. I've took a lotta hogs out, those two had the best cutters an whetters of all so far.  Yeah da wife sez it's ugly, an mean. But i see'um as perty an tasty.


Those were some good cutters Fo Sho!!, but they didn't look mean to me??.......Kinda looked happy to me like they was smilin!!



deerehauler said:


> yep I was loving the cool days last week made it feel like football and hunintg season had set in!


Hope the cool spell wasn't a tease!!



Hankus said:


> Well fellers much as I hate ta leave good compny I gotta get up in the am and do'er up again. Y'all take care


Night Beerkus!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 27, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I could have done without this warm spell!!
> 
> Those were some good cutters Fo Sho!!, but they didn't look mean to me??.......Kinda looked happy to me like they was smilin!!
> 
> ...


 Yep got the smiles. I have a lot more wall to fill up when the right one walks out. I also have two turkey mts. Need mo of them too.


----------



## Sirduke (Oct 27, 2010)

Still Going !!!

Wish I could stay to get the last post in, but alas, I gotta finish this shift and then work all day tomorrow.


Peace out


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 27, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> Still Going !!!
> 
> Wish I could stay to get the last post in, but alas, I gotta finish this shift and then work all day tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Have a gooden SD. We'll see ya later.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 27, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Have a gooden SD. We'll see ya later.


Trapdaddy It's your turn to start a new one!!..........Don't forget the smilie!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 27, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Trapdaddy It's your turn to start a new one!!


Well,....ok.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 27, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Well,....ok.


----------

